#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-09
<nigelb> JFo: cool pic on facebook :)
<highvoltage> goodnight everyone!
<nigelb> night highvoltage :)
<duanedesign> 'lo nigelb
 * nigelb waves to duanedesign 
<nigelb> just bout to step out to work
<duanedesign> nigelb: i was working on some strategies to bring attention to a team. I wanted to ask how often you guys blog about the cleansweep
<nigelb> weelkly
<duanedesign> thanks
<duanedesign> o/
<duanedesign> safe trip to work
<doctormo> pleia2, jono: http://doctormo.org/2010/08/07/lousy-cold/
<doctormo> Had a fun time, came home a day early.
<nigelb> doctormo: I think a lot of people said that about UDS :D
 * nigelb hides from dholbach and cz[tab]
<doctormo> nigelb: That they come home a day early?
 * duanedesign just figured out there are two clipboards in Ubuntu.
<duanedesign> gtk clipboard(ctrl + v), x clipboard(middle click), huh
<IdleOne> nice middle click is both copy and paste
<nigelb> yep, I use the middle click one quite often
<nigelb> doctormo: no, they went throgh it and christened it ubuflu
<duanedesign> i was trying to access the clipboard from my python app. Now i dont know which one I want :)
<doctormo> nigelb: Went through one?
<doctormo> duanedesign: You want them all!
<IdleOne> duanedesign: key combo :)
<duanedesign> :) guess that would be optimal
<IdleOne> remember in terminal it is ctrl+shift+c/v
<doctormo> IdleOne: In _some_ terminals, gnome-terminal for instance.
<IdleOne> thought ctrl+c was the samein all terminals.
<IdleOne> +space where needed
<nigelb> doctormo: I think all of them got sick at Belgium during uds
<nigelb> I remember dholbach and laura cussing about ubuflu
<nigelb> btw, today I'm going to listen to uupc to hear czajkowski being referred to as cz[tab] :D
<doctormo> nigelb: Funny, I didn't get sick at Belguim or Texas. I wonder if I got lucky.
<kim0> morning folks
<doctormo> Hey Kim0
<kim0> lol @ cz[tab] :)
<nigelb> morning kim0 :)
<kim0> doctormo: nigelb hey there folks
<nigelb> I think she'll whip me when she sees the scrollback :D
<ara> morning all
<dpm> good morning all!
<kim0> dpm: morning man
<dpm> hey, morning kim0 :)
<dholbach> good morning
<ara> morning dholbach, dpm, kim0
<dholbach> hola ara!
 * kim0 waves hi to everyone 
<dpm> morgen dholbach, buenos días ara!
<dholbach> hola dpm, kim0
<dholbach> how are you all doing?
<dpm> on a Monday morning?
<dpm> slowly waking up
<kim0> Enjoying this fantabulous day :)
<dholbach> dpm: I know what you mean :)
<dpm> :)
<kim0> lazy boys .. hehe
<nigelb> morning ara, dholbach and dpm :)
<nigelb> looks like kim0 is waking up earlier than you all ;)
<dholbach> hey nigelb
<kim0> that's because the clock is to my advantage
<dpm> hey nigelb - he's got the advantage of an earlier time zone :)
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> dholbach: your turn today for stats?
<kim0> DST is being switched off though .. I'll be up with both of you guys soon
<nigelb> ugh, I hate dst transitions
<nigelb> meetings are a mess for weeks
<dholbach> nigelb: it's not in my calendar, so it must be somebody else :)
<nigelb> ah, jcastro !
<nigelb> jcastro: your turn for cleansweep stats today!
<dholbach> I think jcastro's on holidays this week
<jussi> Mondays... :/
<kim0> Aren't people supposed to be back to work "fresh" from the weekends :)
<jussi> kim0: its a myth
<kim0> hehe
<jussi> we had the most awesome storm here last night
<jussi> there was lightning every 5-10 seconds or so, it was very strange, Ive never seen anything like it.
<kim0> talk about an active weather
<kim0> Cairo is just sunny all the time .. that's boring
<jussi> We just moved to a house int the middle of nowhere, and it was way better than being in the city
<jussi> oooh, found some pics :) http://www.kaleva.fi/index.cfm?m=alasivu&osio=lukijakuva&lkuva=273449&sivu=0;10;0
<nigelb> jussi: whoa
<nigelb> kim0: a lot of people would prefer that.
<jussi> Im not one of them :)
<kim0> people will prefer what they don't have :)
<nigelb> exactly
 * nigelb prefers cold and snow or just plain sun
<nigelb> instead of hot and humid
<vish> hmm , did maverick+1 get christened yet?
<dholbach> nigelb: so as I said, I think jcastro's on holidays - I can blog today and mention the next hug day too
<dholbach> nigelb: but I don't think I can do any more planning/organisation this week
<dholbach> hola randa_!
<randa_> hi dholbach
<huats> morning everyone !
<dholbach> salut huats
<czajkowski> Morning folks
<jussi> huomenta czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: http://freelancejobs.ie/job/51/english-catalan-translation-at-blacknight-internet-solutions-ltd/  if you know of anyone
<dpm> czajkowski, thanks, I will forward it to our list, but their ad is not particularly rich on details :)
<czajkowski> I'd assume it's for their hosting, blacknight.com
<nigelb> dholbach: I can team up with pedro for the planning/organization
<dholbach> nigelb: I set up the very basic wiki page: UbuntuBugDay/20100812
<dholbach> nigelb: I just wanted something I can link to
<nigelb> dholbach: I'll need to look at it later today when I get off work.
<dholbach> rock!
<dholbach> blogging now
<nigelb> \o/
<nigelb> next time we'll get jcastro to do 2 weeks!
<dholbach> nigelb: http://daniel.holba.ch/blog/?p=758
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<popey> hullo!
<czajkowski> there are 142 ish teams and we only have 8 signed up http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/195/detail/ :(
<nigelb> afternoon popey :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: global jam?
<nigelb> I will once I get the time to announce it for my loco.
<czajkowski> nigelb: aye
<nigelb> I got the venue and stuff already :)
<czajkowski> cool
 * nigelb => coffee
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<nigelb> dholbach: where in the world do you get the images? o.O
<nigelb> the picture you used in the blogpost was *awesome*
<nigelb> wow -
<nigelb> I"m ready for Monday. Hope Monday is ready.
<nigelb> gomerx  - 5 mins ago - Gwibber
<Pendulum> nigelb: there is no such thing as "ready for Monday"
<Pendulum> it sneaks up on you :(
<nigelb> Pendulum: heh, I tend to agree.
<nigelb> Pendulum: that was from somone on identi.ca
<czajkowski> every day is a monday these days
<jussi> hrr
<jussi> monday
<popey> \o/ monday
<popey> best day of the week
 * jussi sighs tiredly
 * nigelb wonders if popey is sane
<czajkowski> popey: you're very odd
<jussi> popey: is that an "yay, back to work, away from that pesky family"? :P :P :P *G*
<popey> :D
<popey> http://popey.com/blog/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/IMG_0079.jpg my pesky son :)
<czajkowski> awww cute kid
<jussi> popey: I noticed that one. cute kid :)
<popey> he _loves_ riding on my shoulders
<czajkowski> popey: how old is Sam?
<popey> he'll be 4 next month
<czajkowski> aww he looks older
<nigelb> popey: cute kid :)
<popey> thanks, i am somewhat biassed but, I agree ;)
<czajkowski> hehe just showed my dad, he said you used to be that size then you grew up.... sigh then started to shake his head.
<czajkowski> poor dad he has 2 daughters :) we're the reason he has grey hair
<nigelb> I'm pretty sure he's smart enough to figure out how to ride on dada's shoulders *all* the time
<nigelb> czajkowski: with daughters like you.....
 * nigelb runs.  Fast.
<popey> oh yeah, he just stands in front of me with his back to me and his arms in the air
<popey> "Daddy! Up! Up!"
<Pendulum> czajkowski: bah, my father has more greyhairs from my brother than me :P
 * nigelb is the only son.
<nigelb> I caused more than enough grey hairs already
<nigelb> and I'm not yet 25!
<nigelb> popey: smart kid ;)
<czajkowski> I remember it was lashing rain one night I was 17 should have been home by 1am and it was almost 3am had been out drinking with mates, forgot the time, no taxis around, rang home dad came to collect me, there was much frowning , but that's what dads are for :)
<czajkowski> having a mobile at 17 was unheard of, so folks were wondering where the hell I was
<nigelb> haha, that happened to me recently.
<nigelb> My phone was not working for 2 days.  Mom tried calling me for days.  She got scared and called work.  They said I was late (traffic that day)
<Pendulum> my parents' rule was that we always have $20 for a taxi and we'd get one no questions asked ring for a ride in the middle of the night
<jussi> I blame all of my 11 brothers and sisters for my parents grey ones. Im perfect ::P
<nigelb> She got even more scared
<nigelb> finally when I did call her back I endured like 20 minutes of bashing.
<jussi> Its all their fault, I tells you!
<nigelb> jussi: 11? wow
<nigelb> so you're 12 kids?
<czajkowski> meh the only thing they care about now, is when do I find a job and move out again as my sister could be home in october :(
<czajkowski> jussi: sweet god are your folks Irish or something, 12!!
<jussi> nigelb: there are 12 children in my family, yes
<nigelb> czajkowski: wait, they want you to move out for your sister? o.O
<jussi> czajkowski: haha
<nigelb> jussi: wowwowow
<czajkowski> nigelb: nope just having us both back is going to be very odd
<nigelb> must be fun to grow up in such a big home
<nigelb> czajkowski: Ah.
<jussi> czajkowski: first 2 questions I used to get asked:  1. are you catholic, and 2. do you have a TV? the answer to both was no...
<nigelb> lol @ 2nd question
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> mum came from a family of 5, she wanted as many but had to stop after 2 due to blood pressure. I have a ton of cousins :)
<jussi> czajkowski: My Mum was from 10 and Dad from 7 - guess how manu cousins I have ;)
<czajkowski> jussi: you mum wanted to beat her mums record was it
<jussi> haha
<czajkowski> jussi: lotta wedding invites
<jussi> czajkowski: nah, I barely know many of them...
<czajkowski> jussi: your siblings
<nigelb> czajkowski: my dad comes from a family of 11
<nigelb> I don't know how many cousins I have.
<jussi> czajkowski: yeah, none of them are coming though
<jussi> its just too damn far. They all chipped in so my parents could come though.
<nigelb> jussi: Wel, um, noone asked you to fall in love with a pretty finnish girl ;)
<jussi> hahaha
<dholbach> nigelb: it's where my sister lives in Berlin
<nigelb> dholbach: there is actually an address called bugday?
<nigelb> or you gimp'd it in?
<dholbach> nigelb: a person
<nigelb> dholbach: WOW
<duanedesign> we have a town in Oklahoma called loco. The Oklahoma LoCo has been trying to hold a state wide loco meetup in loco :)
<nigelb> hahahaha
<nigelb> that should be fun
<nigelb> jussi: what do you work as?
<nigelb> (thought came up when I saw your recent share on fb of that article)
<jussi> nigelb: which share?
 * jussi is a marketing exec for a small finnish phone producer.
<nigelb> jussi: the one about flash....
<jussi> nigelb: ahh
<nigelb> finnish phone producer - Nokia! :p
<jussi> small?
<dholbach> alright, I'll work the rest of the day from home - be back in a few minutes
<maco> czajkowski: speaking of beating mum's record, i have one cousin who is one of 8 boys. he wants to have 9 boys, then his wife is "allowed" to have a girl
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> my dad wasn;t fussed, mum wanted girls.  I still got electronic kits and remote controlled cars for christmas as well as dolls and sewing stuff
<czajkowski> best of both worlds
<AlanBell> duanedesign: they could then have one down in Acapulco
<highvoltage> maco: "allowed"!?
<maco> highvoltage: yeah
<highvoltage> czajkowski: cool, so you got double the gifts
<maco> highvoltage: only, they're catholic, so no abortion (*vehemently* no abortion), so.... she has to magically make them happen in the right order
<highvoltage> shew
<highvoltage> I'm not specifically or particularly strongly anti-abortion, but having an abortion just because the kid isn't the gender you wanted is right up there with the awfulllest things I've ever heard
<maco> agreed
<maco> common in some parts of the world though :(
 * highvoltage didn't know that :(
<maco> im still not sure how she's supposed to make them in the right order though :P  .... particularly since it's his half that chooses the sex!
<maco> very henry8...
<czajkowski> maco: I think it depends on the level of commitment to the religon tbh, I know many who are fine it and are catholic
<vish> highvoltage: "female infanticide"
<czajkowski> but I dont think religion is a topic for an Ubuntu channel
<maco> czajkowski: um i know my cousins
<maco> czajkowski: they are VERY anti-abortion
<czajkowski> so todays mini project - We have currently http://webapps.ubuntu.com/marketplace/europe/  GREAT.  but it's lacking at least for Ireland so I went and created https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/SysAdminSupport  and the people there aren't listed on the Market, which means now we have more contacts to help :D
<dholbach> hey jono
<jono> dholbach, hey
<jono> kim0, just give me a few mins
<kim0> jono: okie
<jono> kim0, logging in now
<doctormo> maco: This is perhaps why Ubuntu can't be considered a religion, it's not mad enough.
<paultag> doctormo: bah. kumbaya or else
 * AlanBell is adding insanity as fast as possible
<paultag> Anytime we can make the world an odder place is a good time for me.
<nigelb> highvoltage: sadly that happens too often in india
<nigelb> all indians want only boys :/
<nigelb> my mom wanted a girl I think though.
<nigelb> not *instead* of me, but another kid.
 * dpm takes a short break
<highvoltage> nigelb: wow, I didn't know.
<highvoltage> my mother wanted girls and only had two boys. so now her poor dogs have to suffer having to wear dresses, etc
<nigelb> hahaha
<highvoltage> *suffer wearing dresses, etc
<nigelb> be glad its not you :p
<paultag> heyya nigelb
<nigelb> morning paultag
<paultag> nigelb: morning :)
<paultag> wait a second... it's not morning in india!
 * nigelb is getting ready to hit the bed after an exilarating monday :)
<paultag> nigelb: nice :D
<paultag> nigelb: I almost have a patch ready for Ubuntu's Fluxbox :)
<nigelb> woohooo!
<paultag> nigelb: it should be OK, but I'm not sure if I did anything wrong :/
<paultag> nigelb: I'm still a far cry from MOTU
<nigelb> paultag: become DD, MOTU is easy afterwards
<nigelb> paultag: Also you can apply for PPU
<paultag> nigelb: I could have already done DM, but that's not anything for credit to MOTU, and I don't think I will become DD, it's very hard
<nigelb> then PPU is the way to go.  Take care of your debian packages in ubuntu
<paultag> I'd really like to
<paultag> What's the process for getting PPU rights?
<JFo> submit an app to the DMB iirc
<JFo> or rather
<JFo> the Technical Board maybe
<paultag> do I need a sponsor or anything?
 * JFo forgets
<nigelb> DMB!
<paultag> dave matthews band!
 * nigelb pokes JFo in the eye.
 * JFo adds it to the rest of today
<JFo> paultag, I think so
<JFo> but I am not completely sure
<nigelb> paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDevelopers#PerPackage
<paultag> thanks JFo, I'll follow up with that
<JFo> cool
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<nigelb> ok, folks! We (Maia and me) need your help.  We're re-branding "Behind MOTU" since everyone in ~ubuntu-dev would be included.  We'd like you suggestions for name!
<vish> nigelb: "Behind Ubuntu" ;)
<nigelb> There's already one
<nigelb> We decided on "In the Circle"
<paultag> Developers, Developers, Developers, Developers
 * maco tickles paultag
<nigelb> hahaha
<vish> +1 to paultag :)
<nigelb> paultag: thats copyrighted and patented probably
<paultag> :P
<paultag> Oh noes!
 * paultag giggles
<paultag> stop it maco
<paultag> :)
<paultag> sheesh
<nigelb> ok, AlanBell wins it!
<paultag> awwwww!
<vish> ha! paultag is ticklish even over irc!
<paultag> vish: i'ts really bad, actually
<paultag> I'm the worst
 * nigelb hugs paultag.
<nigelb> Me too.
<paultag> :)
<nigelb> which is why I hate someone touch me for anything
<nigelb> dad loves to irritate me that way.
<paultag> if I know it's coming, im OK
<paultag> but god forbid someone sneak-tickles me
<paultag> that's the worst
<nigelb> hahaha
<paultag> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Paultag/DeveloperApplication <-- anyone wants to comment, shamless plug here ( you don't have to endorse me if you don't want to )
<nigelb> paultag: get your team member in debian to leave one.
<nigelb> Helps if the person knows your packaging skills
<paultag> nigelb: he is out for a long time, his dad just died, and he speaks very poor english, only russian :(
<paultag> nigelb: but I will ask him, yeah :)
<nigelb> paultag: Somone like pleia2 would do.
<nigelb> She worked with you before :)
<paultag> nigelb: Ah, aye. We ended up getting the package out of Debian :'(
<nigelb> paultag: if you can bribe maco to leave you one that would be good too ;)
<nigelb> paultag: oh oh, nhandler !!
<paultag> Yeah, but I don't want to ask anyone who has not worked with me on a package to endorse me or anything
<paultag> that's kinda cheep and might give them a bad 'rap if I end up screwing up
<nigelb> paultag: small letter "F"
<paultag> nigelb: dur, yeah, it's not done yet :)
<nigelb> paultag: its like a resume.  Never. Make. A. Spelling. Mistake. ;)
<paultag> nigelb: hahaha aye, but after all I just did this in about 30 minutes and i'm at work :)
<paultag> nigelb: I'll polish it later, it's not out of the oven or anything :)
<nigelb> heh :)
<nigelb> paultag: know anyone on dmb? somone who's worked with you on something?
<nigelb> if so, they can testify for you there.
<paultag> nigelb: nixternal, but not well. That's it
<maco> paultag: russian testimonials are fine. we'll just make LucidFox translate
<paultag> maco: well alrighty then :)
<maco> at least, thats what RMB people agreed... that non-english testimonials are ok and we can all use google translate if we need. if the DMB doesn't hold to that, i'd be surprised
<nigelb> maco: dmb is fine with it AFAIK.
<maco> thats what i thought
<paultag> I'll email him, hopefully I can get a response soon-ish
<paultag> maco: I'm really worried I don't have the "stuff" for it.
<maco> nigelb: what was it you said "i cant apply to motu, ive never done FOO" and i answered "ive been a motu for 3 months and did that for the first time last week"?
<paultag> it's what stopped me up when I was trying for MOTU stuff before
<nigelb> maco: yes where $foo ~ merge
<maco> mm no it wasnt merg
<maco> *merge
<nigelb> yes it was.
<maco> because my first merge was a half hour before the dmb meeting
<nigelb> then it must be rules
<paultag> Oooh, I love writing the rules file
<nigelb> maco: you said something about "proper merge"
<nigelb> It was merge AFAIK.
<nigelb> I was merging something and got stuck with rules file.
<maco> i think it was ftbfs
<nigelb> No, I did fix an FTBS.
<maco> but ive still never done a merge by hand
<maco> i wouldnt want to
<maco> this is why we have bzr!
<nigelb> lol
<dholbach> jono: 2m?
<paultag> maco: could I perhaps have you review a package of mine?
<maco> paultag: when i get home from work?
<paultag> maco: yeah, sure. I'm at work right now too
<jono> dholbach, yep, one sec
<jono> dholbach, sorry going to be a few
<jono> dholbach, logging in now
<dpm> ok everyone, time to call it a day. See you all tomorrow!
<czajkowski> dpm: G'night
 * dholbach calls it a day - see you guys tomorrow!
<czajkowski> I really wished meetings in -meeting annouced at the begining of their meeting what the meeting/team is for
<nigelb> JFo: what happened to kernel triage summit?
<czajkowski> nigelb: 11/9
<czajkowski> it's in his blog post
<nigelb> wait, he has a blog? o.O
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> doesnt blog that often but it's there
<nigelb> czajkowski: linky?
<czajkowski> http://jeremy-foshee.blogspot.com/
<nigelb> JFo: get it on planet soon.
<nigelb> czajkowski: 9/11 not 11/9 ;)
<nigelb> I was wondering why it was only in november :/
<maco> haha
<nigelb> (and I'm supposed to be Indian where we follow dd-mm-yy, gah america)
<czajkowski> no it's 11/9 11th november
<paultag_> nigelb: that makes the least sense
<vish> nigelb: why "supposed to be" ? ;p
<czajkowski> bah
<czajkowski> 11th september 11/9
<paultag_> nigelb: it should be yyyy-mm-dd
<paultag_> it would make versioning so easy
<popey> ALL DATES MUST BE YYYYMMDD BY ORDER OF THE POPEY!
<maco> paultag:  +1
<popey> [FACT]
<maco> popey: i turn in timesheets at work with that numbering ;-)
<popey> \o/
<popey> you win
<paultag_> +1 maco :)
<maco> it sorts really well for ls too!
<vish> popey: isnt it DDMMYY in england too?
<nigelb> vish: because I neer get dd-mm-yy right.
<popey> in the UK it's DDMMYY yes
<maco> vish: yes, but then you break sorting
<nigelb> cheques are major pain.
<popey> or DDMMYYYY
<paultag_> Hahaha
<popey> \o/ correct spelling of Cheques :)
<paultag_> checks, damnit!
<vish> heh , americans just flip everything and think they are right! ;p
<maco> i have a professor who's welsh and so when he signs forms at my school writes like "9 viii 2010"
 * popey flips something at vish 
 * nigelb huggles popey 
<popey> :)
<maco> i had to translate on zareason's forum for a british person once
 * popey goes home with a wet phone
<popey> o/
<vish> ;)
<paultag_> vish: seuqehc it is
<maco> they were told to "mail a check" and didnt know what the heck it meant... "post a cheque"
<paultag_> +1 maco, I was so confused when I saw that the first time
<paultag_> but then I remembered my German 101, and that post == mail :)
<paultag_> and I guessed the rest
 * nigelb kicks paultag_ 
<nigelb> ok, bedtime for real.
<nigelb> Waking up at 4 ain't fun.
<maco> paultag: er... you mean like "post office" "postal carrier" and "postage stamp"?
<nigelb> maco: paultag_ is prone to "slight" exaggeration.
<nigelb> He's paultag_ afterall.
<paultag_> maco: ...yup. Way to rationalize my epiphany :(
<paultag_> I think we should adopt roman numerals for versioning
<nigelb> It would be like using wires instead of circuit boards
<nigelb> popey: http://identi.ca/notice/45588882
<czajkowski> I do like making people frown showed a mate http://pix.ie/czajkowski/574408/in/album/323012
<paultag_> nigelb: haha, :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: hahahahaha
<nigelb> title rocks
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I think I deleted my gimped version of that
<paultag_> czajkowski: awww!! that's awesome
<paultag_> you got pwned!
<paultag> back :)
<nigelb> paultag: see pm
<nigelb> popey: *very* sensible dents lately :)
 * nigelb likey all of them
<czajkowski> nigelb: and you didnt before
<nigelb> czajkowski: I did.  I did.  But I like the ones about the whole "ben thing" :)
<paultag> neckbearding for life
<paultag> Who else thinks it's time to submit an RFC on POSIX compliant beards ?
<czajkowski> I say we give these out to young folks http://www.jamboree.freedom-in-education.co.uk/images/crafts/robin%20hood/beard.jpg save them time growing beards
<paultag> YES.
<highvoltage> rofl
<nigelb> OMG! YES!
<nigelb> And all of us should wear it at uds for the group pic
<paultag> hahahahahhahahaha
<maco> haha
<vish> :(
<vish> why are we /still/ discussing this :s
<nigelb> vish: we're thinking of ways to get back at him
<paultag> it's funny vish :)
<AlanBell> meh
<nigelb> and its hilarious, yes :)
<vish> paultag: for fun it sounds good
<vish> but i think its high time we moved on and stopped giving that anymore attention ;)
<paultag> true
<nigelb> its become one of those hit jokes
<nigelb> popey's and paultag's dent on this topic totally rocks :)
<paultag> hahaha
<paultag> I never saw popey's
<nigelb> Just because you don't see a public 'flogging' when someone is alleged to have breached the #ubuntu CoC doesn't mean nothing happened.
<nigelb> Dear Internet. The words of one blogger do not represent the perspective of the whole #Ubuntu Community.Love popey.(neither does this tweet)
<nigelb> paultag: ^^
<paultag> hahahaha
<AlanBell> http://www.filmschoolrejects.com/features/boiling-point-in-defense-of-the-nerd-kingdom.php
<highvoltage> hmm, I wonder where I can get a template beard to gimp-copy-and-paste on my hackergotchi
<AlanBell> highvoltage: I was thinking of doing that too!
<czajkowski> let me google again
<czajkowski> I find searching for leprechauns works
<czajkowski> :)
<highvoltage> because I need to make a post about the CC and how I think it's better not to have a CoC with teeth and that would be a kind of useful picture :)
<highvoltage> I guess I could just draw a beard in gimp
<czajkowski> teeth?
<czajkowski> highvoltage: http://www.partycheap.com/v/vspfiles/photos/30706-2T.jpg gimp away the hat
<highvoltage> czajkowski: wow! I think I'd rather keep the had!
<highvoltage> *hat
<paultag> OH NOES!
<paultag> this is going places
<nigelb> lol
<czajkowski> highvoltage: careful now, folks could say you're insulting us poor wee Irish :p
<nigelb> we should do that in protest of the article :/
<highvoltage> czajkowski: well, they can try that but since that's where my ancestors are from I guess that gives me a little leeway :)
<JFo> http://www.giftsatpages.com/14/14005GR/wigs-beards-extra-long-beard--mustache.html
<highvoltage> a wee leeway! :D
<paultag> JFo++;
<JFo> :)
<AlanBell> http://sfist.com/attachments/Christopher%20Rogers/neckbeard_army_represent.jpg
<paultag> We should just change our planet photos to be us with neckbeards
<paultag> and blog away for the week
<JFo> poorly drawn neckbeards obviously photoshopped over hackergotchi?
<JFo> I like it
<AlanBell> gimped JFo gimped!
<paultag> JFo: Let's do it!
<JFo> tomato tomahhhto
<JFo> paultag, :)
 * AlanBell goes to find hackergochi image
<paultag> I'm not joking at all. I'm totally cutting out a fake beard
<AlanBell> don't mention it in the blog post though, just do it and blog about something normal
<paultag> AlanBell: +1
<paultag> we need to be subtle
<paultag> I'm using RMS as a template
<paultag> Gah, that'll take forver
<czajkowski> paultag: you and patience don't really go do they
<paultag> They do :)
<paultag> I just need goals that I can hit. I've found a much better one
<paultag> and I'm almost good
<paultag> http://s3.amazonaws.com/files.posterous.com/thingscoolpeopleanddouchebagslike/kgpSsCFUSp5ENy9eYwCxmd6T41qcEkvSuBOmedM4cw71fVqA6DNgsZ6OKroF/beards.jpg?AWSAccessKeyId=1C9REJR1EMRZ83Q7QRG2&Expires=1281380681&Signature=ZZ8HkpMJuxnYxbgG1Rt8JzQ0uGs%3D
<paultag> Although, looking at it, I do have a bit of a neckbeard here -- http://planet.ubuntu.com/heads/paultag.png
<AlanBell> I can't think of anything else to call that!
<highvoltage> I get lazy to shave sometimes and then I get one too
<czajkowski> I want to go back to Canada for http://govdocs.evergreen.edu/canadagov/timbitssm.jpg
<highvoltage> it just feels silly so I shave it again :)
<popey> evening all
<paultag> My endevors today failed JFo :(
<paultag> it came out pretty bad
<paultag> I'd be willing to supply stock imagry if anyone wants to neck-beard me
<czajkowski> heh
<czajkowski> popey: howdy doody
<czajkowski> tempted to upgrade to maverick today
<czajkowski> hows it looking
<AlanBell> bug #614240 is in the /topic of #ubuntu+1
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 614240 in glib2.0 (Debian) (and 2 other projects) "libglib2.0-0 2.25.12-1ubuntu1 failed to install: *** buffer overflow detected ***: /usr/lib/glib-2.0/gio-querymodules terminated (affects: 22) (dups: 2) (heat: 1748)" [Unknown,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/614240
<vish> AlanBell: thought they reverted that..
<AlanBell> I haven't been following it, I just did /topic #ubuntu+1
<paultag> hey popey, I just came accross your website. I love it.
<popey> oh thanks!
<vish> AlanBell: topic in +1 fixed now.. :)
<AlanBell> :-)
<jono> kim0, about to post the map to the FB group
<jono> watch it explode with new ubuntu users now :-)
<kim0> jono: rock it
<kim0> hehe
 * czajkowski hugs jono 
<czajkowski> tagged it :D
<jono> done :)
<jono> let's watch the fun happen
<czajkowski> aye hence you got the hug!
 * jono hugs kim0 and czajkowski
<czajkowski> http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/global/195/detail/
<czajkowski> that needs some loving we onbly ahve 8 signed up so far
<czajkowski> *have
<czajkowski> hmm shall do a blog post on it
<jono> czajkowski, do please
<jono> we should schedule a bunch of blog entries methinks
<czajkowski> jono: aye
<czajkowski> I'll do today will you do one tomorrow
<czajkowski> who else
<czajkowski> highvoltage: ping
<jono> kim0, weird, some markers appear and disapear
<jono> kim0, ignore me
<kim0> jono: at low zoom .. one country is just one marker
<jono> it is only on the zoomed out level
<kim0> yep
<jono> kim0, this is so awesome
<kim0> when jono touches FB .. it's the viral effect at it's best :)
<kim0> lol
<jono> lol
<jono> I think everyone in here needs to give props to kim0
<jono> kim0: props to you
<kim0> Thanks man :)
<kim0> is Asia asleep or something
<kim0> :)
<kim0> I know they are now .. but I mean .. where were they all day long
<jono> kim0, it will get there :-)
<kim0> jono: hehe yeah .. potentially after the facebook one tomorrow morning
<jono> indeed :)
<jono> I am gonna blog it too
<kim0> coolness :)
<czajkowski> jono: http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/09/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-very-soon/  can you tweet, folks seem to listen you, odd being the community manager and all :p
<AlanBell> czajkowski: is there somewhere else those banners are being served from?
<czajkowski> yup
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuGlobalJam
<czajkowski> where i got most of the content
<AlanBell> ooh, that will hurt the wiki if they get used all over the place
<czajkowski> well most people download them like I did and upload it again
<czajkowski> how will it hurt the wiki
<AlanBell> hope so
<czajkowski> or am I missing something
<AlanBell> depends where they end up being put really I suppose
<czajkowski> everying I link to goes on my server
<daker> hello world
<kim0> daker: welcome man
<daker> as i said is that the community is not able to provide a multilingual web content
<kim0> daker: can u explain that
<daker> ubuntu.com is in english
<daker> help.u.c is in english too
<daker> wiki.u.c is in En too
<daker> so why are we providing a multilingual OS
<daker> if we can't provide multilingual HELP
<daker> btw map.u.c is also in EN
<daker> :p
<daker> can someone answer my question
<daker> pls
<kim0> daker: are you aware of some policy that content should be English
<kim0> or is it just lack of contributors
<doctormo> popey: Your on the LoCo council right?
<daker> kim0, i don't think that's a lake of contributors
<popey> yeah
<popey> wassup?
<doctormo> popey: What is the current position of the LoCo council on marketing coherence?
<popey> not sure we have a 'position' as such
<czajkowski> what do you mean? marketing coherence?
<czajkowski> daker: many of the wiki pages are being translated
<czajkowski> daker: but some things will be in English
<popey> actually we rely on loco teams to do that translation daker / czajkowski
<popey> daker: map.u.c is open source, hosted on launchpad, I'm sure they would welcome translations
<daker> czajkowski, popey i agree with u
<daker> & what about u.c & h.u.c ?
<doctormo> czajkowski, popey: Mainly trying to get a set of recommended verbage, fonts, styles, colours and such to use in materials. Trying to make sure that the way Ubuntu is described in person is fairly approximately consistent.
<popey> i would think the marketing team (such that it is) should come up with that
<czajkowski> doctormo: I'd assume marketing (canonical) would be the ones to ask
<doctormo> czajkowski: Canonical's Marketing? The design team and people who work on branding I think are a good offical place to start from the Canonical side. But the community has a lot to say that isn't covered.
<czajkowski> such as?
<popey> I'm specifically talking about the non-canonical marketing team
<doctormo> popey: So if the ubuntu marketing team popped up and laid down some guides and base works, these would be debated in the LoCo ecosystem?
 * doctormo knew what popey meant.
<popey> we could certainly help in getting them promoted
<popey> getting the word out and trying to get contributions
<pleia2> doctormo: I've been following the -marketing thread, I think this is a tall order, there are some pretty opinionated folks on the list and I could see long, unresolvable discussions on the usage of "linux" and "free"
<pleia2> among other things
<popey> yup, ditto
<doctormo> pleia2: I agree that those specific items are going to need some sort of sabdfl getting involved. But then again we have fairly good compromises and evidence for a whole bunch of contentious issues.
<pleia2> doctormo: I don't know that he'd be willing to come down firmly on either side (I know I wouldn't, and he's quite a bit higher profile than I ;))
<AlanBell> doctormo: have you seen all the design toolkit stuff and the sliders and whatnot?
<doctormo> Heh, well that's why I said _some sort of_, I figure Mark will use the language most appropriate for the audience.
<doctormo> AlanBell: linky?
<AlanBell> http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<daker> when someone got answers for my question pls poke me
<popey> daker: what question?
<doctormo> pleia2, popey: Considering the mailing list discussion and the bad apathy of the marketing team's past. Perhaps something small and simple to start with.
<popey> starting small is good
<daker> popey, <daker> & what about u.c & h.u.c ?
<popey> daker: as I said, locos are expected to translate those
<AlanBell> daker: are you offering to do translations?
<pleia2> doctormo: I don't need to tell you the history of the marketing team :) I'm sure you already know that the only thing that has *ever* worked is starting small
<AlanBell> daker: which languages?
<pleia2> too many "I want to be the leader, here is what we do" failed attempts every 6 months
<pleia2> spreadubuntu was just a guy who Went And Did It
<czajkowski> pleia2: aye I know from the last 3 UDS it's been a revolving topic
<popey> yeah, do more of that
<doctormo> "Went and Did It"(tm) bit like Ubuntu Manual team then. ;-)
<czajkowski> spreadubuntu is rather nifty site
<popey> not quite
<popey> but i get your point
<popey> fact is nobody is currently doing global marketing stuff
<popey> whereas with ubuntu manual there was already a well established and working team
<doctormo> Nibbling the edges.
<daker> AlanBell, are you sure that those sites could be Internationalized ?
<popey> daker: dpm is probably the best person to talk to
<popey> daker: he's the head of translations
<doctormo> popey: It's up for some debate about the workingness of the docs team for producing printable materials. But that's for another time. I get your point.
<popey> sure
<daker> popey, thans
<czajkowski> daker: dpm details https://launchpad.net/~dpm
<AlanBell> daker: I am sure if a proposal was put forward it would be taken seriously, I doubt there is any unsurmountable technical problem with it
<daker> AlanBell, czajkowski popey oki thanks
<pleia2> doctormo: I'd propose getting a team of folks together to get some guidelines, draft materials and move forward
<pleia2> I wouldn't say "this is the official message of the marketing team" because such a thing will never exist, I'm afraid
<czajkowski> daker: np
<doctormo> popey, pleia2: What I think I was trying to say is. Each loco team or self opinionated doctormo like member can nibble at the edges of marketing, but none really has the authority to say anything globally.
<pleia2> but getting materials out there, promoting them, all is a step in the right direction
<pleia2> right now when I want to print up a filer for an event I just wander through spreadubuntu and pick something that looks nice and doesn't have too many typos ;)
<doctormo> pleia2: I think I see a plan forming out of the chaos.
<popey> :)
<AlanBell> every loco team to be issued with a self opinionated doctormo \o/
<pleia2> AlanBell: lol
<popey> * Bowler hats optional
 * doctormo gets into the cloning machine
 * doctormo swears at Empathy for crashing.
<popey> erk
<duanedesign> looking at the materials on design.ubuntu.com, they are a good start. However they are definetly targeted for canonicals internal use.
<doctormo> duanedesign: Is that the url? I get a 404.
<AlanBell> duanedesign: not really, they cover a lot of community stuff too
<duanedesign> doctormo: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/ubuntu-brand-guidelines/
<doctormo> popey: Have you used the loco directories new ical feeds yet?
<popey> ooooo no
<popey> didnt know that existed
<czajkowski> airurando: welcome
<doctormo> duanedesign: Ah, design.canonical.com not ubuntu.com
<popey> blog it!
<duanedesign> AlanBell: it does.
<doctormo> popey: Aye aye
<popey> with screenshots and gmail and stuff!
<czajkowski> doctormo: the ical feed is very handy
<duanedesign> AlanBell: i guess i was thinking the dots usage. The two categories are enterprise and developer
<AlanBell> duanedesign: http://design.canonical.com/the-toolkit/canonical-brand-guides/
<doctormo> czajkowski: There was a global ical feed, now there is a per team ical feed too.
<AlanBell> that is the canonical section
<czajkowski> doctormo: yup
<AlanBell> duanedesign: yeah, there are enterprise dots and developer dots
<doctormo> Although we made a debian guy sad for not using caldav/webdav at a protocol.
<popey> "We made $person sad for not doing $something" seems to be a meme
<AlanBell> but something can be community (orange) but aimed at Enterprise users (wide dots)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: hmm, thats right. forgot about the orange and purple distinctions
<AlanBell> community stuff is community orange and can use aubergine as an accent colour, Canonical stuff is Canonical aubergine and can use orange as an accent colour
<AlanBell> and there are 4 or so different shades of aubergine
<AlanBell> and I am working on a blog post about the squillions of different colours of Orange that you could end up with
<duanedesign> AlanBell: right. that answers the question i was trying to solve with the dots. ie. how to distinguish community pieces
<AlanBell> yup "voice slider" is the orange/aubergine balance
<AlanBell> audience slider varies the shade of the aubergine used
<AlanBell> darker aubergines are more enterprisey (hence Ubuntu Server CD is dark aubergine)
<AlanBell> developer slider moves from filled diagrams to outlined diagrams (really odd one that)
<duanedesign> AlanBell: mmm, yes you are right, they do cover a lot of commnuity stuff. I guess i will retract my initial statement :)
<doctormo> popey: http://doctormo.org/2010/08/09/loco-team-calendars/
<popey> doctormo: love you! thanks!
<popey> hmm, did I say that out loud?
<doctormo> Nah, trick of the light.
<popey> phew
<akgraner> jcastro, will you be at OLF?
<AlanBell> the loco directory just evolved it's killer feature
<doctormo> // Your _Directory_ just evolved into a _Calendar_ //
<doctormo> Pika!
<highvoltage> czajkowski: pong
<highvoltage> (I'm going to drive home now but will just reconnect from there)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: we need bloggers on Ubuntu global jam will you blog some day this week on it please?
<akgraner> doctormo, any luck seeing who could make a new Fridge Logo?  We will be testing the new site in the next 10 days or so :-)
<akgraner> we are adding content now and tweaking what's there now thanks to nhandler and pleia2 and stas...
<doctormo> akgraner: It slipped my list, thanks for the prod. Remind me what's the requirement?
<doctormo> There must have been a reason I didn't jump on it.
<doctormo> Wow I just scared myself with cheese and my own expression... note to self, easy on the cold meds.
<czajkowski> airurando: see doctormo has done up http://doctormo.org/2010/08/09/loco-team-calendars/  which should help folks in the team
<duanedesign> doctormo: have you solicited any volunteers yet for the fridge logo? If not I probably have time in the morning to make a run at it
<airurando> Hi all.
<airurando> czajkowski: just reading that now
<czajkowski> airurando: folks in here from all over the place but mostly we chat on community stuff and jonos team are also in here
<highvoltage> czajkowski: yep
<czajkowski> highvoltage: can you take wednesday adn shall remind jono to do Tomorrow please
<highvoltage> czajkowski: righto, I'll probably need some pointers but I'll try to be creative
<jono> czajkowski, I will do tomorrow, I am off on wed - fri
<czajkowski> jono: grand you're tomorrow
<czajkowski> highvoltage: is wednesday
<czajkowski> I need folks for Thursday and Friday :)
<czajkowski> jono: highvoltage http://www.lczajkowski.com/2010/08/09/ubuntu-global-jam-coming-very-soon/
<czajkowski> popey: can you blog this week on UGJ if you've time??
<czajkowski> jono: can you tweet the link please when you get a chance
<jono> czajkowski, doing so now
<jono> done
<czajkowski> jono: thank you my dear!
<akgraner> paultag, hey we may have some free space for an UbuCon at OLF if you all are interested?
<akgraner> paultag, if you have time wanna chat about it tomorrow - I still have a million things to do tonight
<paultag> akgraner: hell yeah
<paultag> akgraner: send what you're thinking over email, I'll let team LoCoHiO know, I'm up for a chat as well :)
<akgraner> paultag, awesome  - got an email from the OLF planners this morning about it... let me see if I can get all this done in the next 1.5 hours or so and if you are still around maybe a quick chat then I can talk to the OLF folks in the am
<paultag> akgraner: sure thing!
<akgraner> ok I am almost finished with UWN and I have 2 interviews I need to post
<akgraner> and one I need to send to someone
<akgraner> but after that ok...
<paultag> akgraner: :)
<paultag> akgraner: take your time, I'll be around :)
<czajkowski> popey: aye around and doing your re apparoval right :)
<paultag> Oh christ, I need to do that too
 * paultag skuttles off
<czajkowski> paultag: magic word, delegate ;)
<AlanBell> jenkins: /window 25
<AlanBell> oops
<paultag> czajkowski: Aye, I know, but I don't want someone half-arseing it, so I'd like to get the template down pat, and have people fill in
<czajkowski> paultag: aye
 * popey hugs jono
<jono> popey, :-)
 * highvoltage throughs *hugs* all over the channel
<pleia2> *hugs* :)
<highvoltage> jono: btw what's keybuk's tweet about, kind of nasty thing to say publicly :(
<Pendulum> highvoltage: it's all the fallout from ben's blogpost, I think
<highvoltage> *sigh*
<doctormo> popey: Could you post the ical thing to the loco contacts mailing list?
<Pendulum> highvoltage: I know. Sadly it was going to polarize people no matter what happened and how it was handled :(
 * nhandler is still waiting for 2 way syncing ical capabilities
<doctormo> nhandler: What is it you need?
<nhandler> doctormo: So that if I create an event on the ical in say Google Calendar, the LD would create an event for my team
<nhandler> That way, I don't need to ever go to loco.ubuntu.com directly
<doctormo> nhandler: Unfortunately loco.ubuntu.com contains the greatest amount of context where as google calendars has none. The mapping would be hard to achieve the other way round. Why do you want to do it that way round?
 * doctormo attempts to get at the source of the problem.
<paultag> doctormo: because it's a lot easier
<paultag> doctormo: :)
<paultag> doctormo: afternoon, chap :)
<nhandler> doctormo: Well, it would be possible. The fields on the Create Event page would just get translated into fields in the description. I mainly want it to avoid having to change my workflow. I can also quickly add/edit ical events from Google Calendar, any calendar app, or even my iPod.
<doctormo> paultag: The answer would be to get webdav working with the loco directory, not ical viz google. wrong tech.
<doctormo> The problem is that it's hideous complex because you have to junk the location info and blank links to global event link as well as it's blog link. Plus future fields.
<doctormo> WebDav _may_ help us get an unbalanced two way into google calendar or evolution, but it's going to have to be a recommendation that people start updating their workflows to use loco.ubuntu.com, otherwise we'll never find the problems with our own tools and be able to fix them.
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-10
<doctormo> nhandler: How easy would it be to convince you to update your workflow?
<nhandler> doctormo: The issue is, it isn't just me. If you ask around, I am sure you will find many teams using Google Calendars for LoCo events. It is also used by the Fridge and Classroom and a few other places in the community.
<paultag> o/ <-- LoCoHiO uses it
<paultag> we have to duplicate work for the LD
<paultag> it would be nice to pull from the feed on the update
<paultag> brbz
<czajkowski> aye
 * czajkowski loves Google calendars 
<doctormo> nhandler: We don't have the source code for google calendars though, so we can't go about changing it to suite the externalities we have.
<doctormo> nhandler: I know everyone's gotten tied to google calendars, but how can we make the loco directory workflow replace it.
<paultag> doctormo: you don't have to
<doctormo> for you, for everyone.
<paultag> doctormo: just use the ical interface
<doctormo> paultag: Wut?
<paultag> doctormo: read from it on the update routine ( it's in there ), and log changes against the teams, like it does for Launchpad
<paultag> doctormo: this will also let people use whatever for their calander software, and let it remain open for other tools
<doctormo> paultag: Evolution doesn't produce ical feeds readable from the outside world.
<paultag> doctormo: what does evolution have to do with this?
<doctormo> paultag: And you've still not sewn up the incompatibilities.
<paultag> doctormo: all google calanders have three types of feeds you can read globally, pick one and interface it :)
<doctormo> That's not good enough paultag
<paultag> doctormo: launchpad has one, I think it is :)
<doctormo> link
<paultag> doctormo: google it
<paultag> doctormo: there's xml, ical and html
<doctormo> paultag: If you don't link it didn't happen.
<paultag> doctormo: well i'm lazy and don't have a wm up
<paultag> doctormo: so I can't copy paste from another term
<doctormo> I don't know why everyone's teaching me to suck eggs, I know exactly what google calendars provides, I've been using it for MA LoCo for years and testing with it.
<paultag> doctormo: well let us interface with it :)
<paultag> doctormo: the ical spec is already in teh code, dholbach wrote some bindings for it iirc
<paultag> doctormo: just add it to manage / update
<doctormo> paultag: You know where the code base is, I'm not in the mood right now. Rather put out to be honest.
<paultag> doctormo: I'm just saying, don't shrug off features because you're put out about it
<paultag> doctormo: just say you don't wana :)
<doctormo> paultag: I'm not put out by the features, just your presentation.
<doctormo> Although I'm also looking forward to seeing how this magic is to be achieved. Since structurally ical is a subset of the loco event fields.
<akgraner> paultag, taking a break for a few I'll see if you are around in a little while to talk ubucon stuff
<paultag> akgraner: sure thing
<nigelb> http://www.techdrivein.com/2010/08/ubuntu-probably-first-ever-linux-distro.html?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=twitter&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+techdrivein+%28Tech+Drive-in%29&utm_content=Gmail
<nigelb> \o.
<nigelb> fail
<nigelb> \o/
<duanedesign> :)
<paultag> nigelb: that kinda looks like a dude rasing one hand and pointing with the other
<paultag> nigelb: as if to say "YOU."
<nigelb> paultag: ok, in that case it was not #fail
<nigelb> paultag: also, did you see http://behindthecircle.org/?
<duanedesign> o? or the pirate waving hello
<paultag> nigelb: nope
<paultag> doctormo: haha
<paultag> nigelb: woo looks good :)
<duanedesign> nigelb: neat link nigelb
<doctormo> paultag: huh?
<nigelb> FTR, LucidFox rocks!
<duanedesign> the ubuntu stats are good news. The declining linux stats are not
<duanedesign> nigelb: ^^
<paultag> doctormo: oh not you
<paultag> duanedesign: haha to you
<paultag> doctormo: tab fail
<doctormo> duanedesign: He's laughing at you, not with you ;-)
<nigelb> hahaha
<duanedesign> :D
 * duanedesign is just happy to get attention
<nigelb> paultag: you have a problem.  A council member is out for attention! BT is dommed!
<nigelb> :D
<paultag> Oh noe!
 * duanedesign rubs hands together feindeshly
<paultag> nigelb: http://i379.photobucket.com/albums/oo239/bethtopaz53/2074682040.jpg
<duanedesign>  fiendishly  *
<nigelb> paultag: isn't that a bit um non-family friendly? ;)
<paultag> my mum sent that to me when I was a kid
<duanedesign> nigelb: that is a good site? tecdrivein
<nigelb> duanedesign: dunno.  got there from a dent.
<duanedesign> man identi.ca got hit with a ton of spam
<duanedesign> good. looks like they got it stopped
<nhandler> nigelb: I like the new theme
<nigelb> nhandler: maia's work :)
<paultag> maco: did you get a chance to take a look at my package?
<maco> paultag: no. im at a hacker thing with ... im getting 15Kbps wireless speeds right now. a single packages is 47% downloaded, after 3 hours... so no, i havent managed to dget your source package yet
<nigelb> lol
<paultag> maco: OK
<paultag> maco: thanks :)
<pleia2> yay, apology \o/
<nigelb> who? what? where?
<pleia2> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/i-said-few-things-wrong-lets-move-on.html
<nigelb> "few"?
<pleia2> I believe he's sincere
<nigelb> gah, paultag left.  He would have been amused about http://twitter.com/humphreybc/status/20752871895
<nigelb> duanedesign: ^ ;)
<duanedesign> nigelb: lol
<doctormo> nigelb: What did he say exactly?
<doctormo> Never mind I'm reading it. both palm and hand are getting sore.
<nigelb> doctormo: haha
<doctormo> Wow that was some article, I'm glad I've only ever posted 90 of those.
<nigelb> out of the 900000 you've ever posted?
<duanedesign> :P
<duanedesign> not dure what that smiley meant in that context
<duanedesign> sure*
<akgraner> wow it's holding hands and singing Kumbaya around the Ubuntu Campfire the last 10 days - Greg, Mark on LinuxCon, Mark on Old Wounds and now Benjamin.... :-)  smores anyone???
<akgraner> :-)
<doctormo> nigelb: Well, 540ish.
<doctormo> nigelb: It's gone down since I stopped posting on Sundays
<nigelb> doctormo: since you started posting *only* when you were sober :p
<doctormo> akgraner: What's this about LinuxCon?
<duanedesign> nigelb: haha
<nigelb> mark applogied about a sexist comment at linuxcon.
<doctormo> nigelb: You don't want me posting sober, I start talking about comrades and taking the means of production to the people.
<akgraner> doctormo it's in the comments of the tribalism post
<akgraner> you can also read about it in today's UWN
<doctormo> Ah right, only because LinuxCon starts tomorrow, thought there might have been news.
<duanedesign> doctormo: i am intrigued by your ideas and wish to subscribe to your newsletter
<akgraner> doctormo, linuxcon 2009
<doctormo> I actually read that apology at the time.
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahaha
<doctormo> duanedesign: It's in a new blog called "News from Ipswitch"
<doctormo> OK that may be too high brow: http://books.google.com/books?id=93OxYSzOFCsC&pg=PA240&lpg=PA240&dq=%22News+from+Ipswitch%22&source=bl&ots=UfOWk-7eP4&sig=DiRhbq_wOVFh1zcnyMfJHtMSEcE&hl=en&ei=dsZgTOfeI4a0lQfO0s2nCw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CBkQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=%22News%20from%20Ipswitch%22&f=false
<IdleOne> wow long link
<doctormo> sorry, damn google books, should have used a short link site but i don't know any.
<IdleOne> doctormo: no worries, tinyurl.com
 * nigelb ^ 5 IdleOne :)
<doctormo> That's odd, why is Guest31218 a jono?
<nigelb> doctormo: because he didn't identify.
<dpm> good morning everyone
<jono_> hey dpm :)
<dpm> morning jono_ :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> heya dholbach
<ara> good morning all
<dpm> morning ara
<dholbach> heya dpm
<dholbach> hey ara
<jono_> ok bed for me
<jono_> today was a long day
<AlanBell> o/ jono_
<jono_> night all!
<nigelb> dholbach: did you see behindthecircle.org?
<nigelb> morning all!
<dholbach> yep, saw it - EXCELLENT
<dholbach> nigelb: I think you can use https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews as a good basis for who was interviewed and who wasn't :)
<dpm> hi all, does anyone know how (or if it is possible) to clean up spam in the archives of a mailman list? That's an ubuntu.com list from a translation team, so I might have to ask IS, but in the meantime, any advice will be welcome :)
<dholbach> dpm: I wouldn't know how to do it
<dpm> no worries, thanks dholbach
<vish> nom nom! anyone have any idea what maverick+1 is gonna be called?
 * vish needs to tag a few bugs as "for later"
<dholbach> vish: isn't there a later milestone?
<dholbach> vish: if not use "ubuntu+1" or "later"? :)
<vish> dholbach: hmm ,  yeah ,thanks :)  or roxanne! ;p
<vish> not sure why "roxanne" got stuck in my head though o.0
<dholbach> I can't explain either :-P
<dholbach> nigelb: how's the hug day organisation coming on?
<dholbach> nigelb: shall I pencil you in for a training session on thursday? :)
<dholbach> also can you all go and blog about Ubuntu Global Jam and talk to teams about it? :)
<dholbach> ara: what about the Berlin jam? :-P
<ara> dholbach, the what?? :P
<dholbach> Ubuntu Global Jam - Berlin edition! :)
<ara> dholbach, I know, I know, where is it going to be?
<dholbach> ara: just asking the guys in #ubuntu-berlin if the c-base will be available (I guess so)
<dholbach> seems we can still pick (Sunday or Saturday)
<dholbach> hola randa
<randa> hi daniel
<dholbach> ara: do you have a preference wrt sat/sun? sunday might be better for folks who need to get stuff on sat
<ara> dholbach, I don't have any special preference
 * dpm goes for a short break
<popey> YO YO YO!
 * dholbach hugs dpm ara and popey
 * ara hugs dholbach, dpm and popey
<dholbach> :)
<popey> Hug-a-thon!
<nigelb> dholbach: wait, you and ara are in Berlin? Oh, I thought ara was in Spain.
<ara> nigelb, I moved about two months ago
<nigelb> popey: Carla's Schroeder's article comes to mind every time we hug... "kumbaya-or-else"
<nigelb> ara: oh, good :)
<nigelb> dholbach: I need to first query LP for the list of all the members of ~ubuntu-dev
<nigelb> Also, Lucidfox is awesome :) She did the entire thing in like 2 hours :)
<dholbach> nigelb: that shouldn't take very long to query :)
<nigelb> dholbach: it has to query down to subteams too.
<AlanBell> nigelb: want the code to do that?
<AlanBell> http://people.ubuntu.com/~alanbell/lplist.py
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell 
<nigelb> I was putting off writing that script for tonight.
<nigelb> You saved me from a night of python hacking.
<AlanBell> oh good, nice when stuff is useful
<nigelb> Also, you can query api directory to get json values
<nigelb> pain to process it correctly though.
<nigelb> (directly = put https://api.edge.launchpad.net/beta/~ubuntu-dev/participants in browser)
<AlanBell> yeah, but lplib sorts out oauth authentication if you need it
<nigelb> AlanBell: lol @ comments in the script
<nigelb> "for now just writing out in dirty old CSV format"
<dholbach> nigelb: [a.name for a in launchpad.people["ubuntu-dev"].participants]
<dholbach> nigelb: that should be all
<dholbach> ah ok, you got it already
<dholbach> nevermind
<AlanBell> the main feature of that script is figuring out the earliest date someone became a member of a group when they are members and indirect members via multiple routes
<AlanBell> might be overkill (and overly slow) for just a list of names
 * dholbach → lunch break, move office
<nigelb> AlanBell: Not for that list.  There are too many complex relationships in there.
<vish> http://blogs.gnome.org/johannes/2010/08/10/we-have-no-plans-to-fork-gnome/
<paultag> I read that last night on lwn
<vish> paultag: not from jono..
<paultag> Oh wait, that's not jono
<vish> ;)
<paultag> vish: he left out a huge quote
<paultag> vish: While GNOME Shell is pushed by Red Hat everybody was invited to contribute and there is also a community of people not working for Red Hat that is heavily contributing to the Shell.
<paultag> vish: Jono totally said the same thing about or diversions
<vish> yeah..
<jussi> popey: ping
<jussi> popey: please pm me when you have a min
<popey> pong
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> nice to wake up to a nice email in my inbox Stefano Zacchiroli  is coming to Dublin and giving a talk on Debian and it's derivites
<jussi> hi czajkowski
<nigelb> czajkowski: oh, nice :)
<nigelb> czajkowski: He's a great guy.  I've talked with him a coupla times on IRC :)
<czajkowski> it's for my ossbarcamp
<ara> dholbach, testing and upgrade ugj documents reviewed and updated
 * dholbach hugs ara
<dholbach> ara: muchas gracias
<ara> dholbach, de nada
<dholbach> jcastro: give Jill a big hug
<akgraner> ok I have to share - now someone thinks that OMG should be included in the glossary terms...
<czajkowski> why
<akgraner> here is a comment that that got added today
<akgraner> Am I stupid? Unable to find out what OMG! means (in OMG! ubuntu). Nothing even in the glossary terms
<paultag> Hahahaha
<czajkowski> no comment - any comment would not be polite
<akgraner> paultag, do  you have a few minutes we can talk UbuCon
<paultag> akgraner: over IRC or jabber, I can't skype -- at work :(
<paultag> akgraner: but yeah, I have a few hours, or if you want to skype, can it wait until tn?
<akgraner> paultag, ahhh ok - wanna wait til this evening then
<paultag> akgraner: sure thing :)
<akgraner> awesome just ping me laters
<akgraner> kim0, did you get your email with the interview questions?
<akgraner> ScottL, I have your picture and I am formatting the interview now
<akgraner> czajkowski, do you have a few mins for a call?
<kim0> akgraner: Yep .. when should I send you the answers
<kim0> akgraner: would Thursday be ok ?
<akgraner> kim0, if you can get them to my by Thursday night that would be great so I can post on my Ubuntu User Blog on Friday that would be great
<kim0> sounds great
<akgraner> :-)  awesome!
<kim0> :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: see pm
<akgraner> czajkowski, roger that!
<paultag> dholbach: have a second?
<dholbach> paultag: yes
<paultag> dholbach: So, I've been doing a lot of work getting fluxbox nice and pretty, and it's finally shaping up pretty well ( all in Debian ). I even put the debian theme in another .tar.gz, and created a second one for Ubuntu. I really want to try and help Ubuntu get rid of the Debian branding on Fluxbox, but I'm pushing against a brick wall
<paultag> dholbach: no one wants to review my changes, and no one wants to help me with this, and I'm fine staying upstream, I just want to get the debian logo out of Ubuntu ( since I'm already there ). What should I do?
<dholbach> paultag: I have no idea what you're trying to do and tried to do
<paultag> dholbach: since I'm already putting together uploads for Debian, I want to also put together uploads for Ubuntu ( to get rid of the Debian theme that's still in Debian ). I've asked about 3 people for reviews, and in #ubuntu-motu ( again this morning ) and gone one partial review
<dholbach> paultag: if you have it in Debian, ask for a sync in Ubuntu
<dholbach> paultag: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SyncRequestProcess
<paultag> dholbach: that's what everyone keeps saying, but if we sync then it still has the Debian theme and that makes what i'm talking about useless
<paultag> dholbach: I mean, if we want to keep the Debian theme, I'll just go on my way, but I'm offering to help keep it up to date and themed
<dholbach> is there no way to have one source package for both?
<paultag> dholbach: I don't want the Ubuntu artwork etc in the debian repos, and I'd hate to see debian stuff in the Ubuntu repo ( although that does not matter as much )
<dholbach> check the exitstatus of 'dpkg-vendor --derives-from Ubuntu'
<dholbach> paultag: we rebuild the package in Ubuntu anyway, so it just needs to be part of the source package
<paultag> dholbach: yes, but then it uses up space in the debian repos, and the debian people tend to not like this
<dholbach> that's just not true
<dholbach> checking "dpkg-vendor --derives-from Ubuntu" is the one clean way to do it and have a package that works for everyone
<dholbach> paultag: how much space are we talking about?
<dholbach> paultag: or you could introduce a separate theme package
<dholbach> paultag: and Depends: …, fluxbox-theme-debian | fluxbox-theme-ubuntu   or something
<paultag> dholbach: a png's worth, really. Can't do another theme, the default theme is compiled into flux
<dholbach> a .png really doesn't matter
<paultag> dholbach: debian folks love pointing out mistakes, are you *sure* this is OK by the books?
<dholbach> it's how I'd do it
<paultag> alright
<paultag> thanks dholbach.
<dholbach> "dpkg-vendor --derives-from" was particularly designed for having source packages in sync
<dholbach> and not requiring distro specific hacks
<paultag> dholbach: on an unrelated note, trying to get a review out of the MOTU team is like yelling at a brick wall :(
<dholbach> paultag: where did you put it up for review?
<paultag> dholbach: I asked in ubuntu-motu a few times
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SponsorshipProcess should always work, or ask in #ubuntu-devel or for that specific case in #debian-ubuntu (on OFTC)
<paultag> thanks dholbach
<vish> ...  https://twitter.com/hbons/statuses/20791218292
<vish> can others see that or is that locked^ ?
<AlanBell> This person has protected their tweets.
<vish> yeah , expected that..
<vish> "don't like the tribal thinking of Bacon saying gnome-shell is a "RedHat project""
<vish>  ^.^
<AlanBell> time for a big floss community group hug I think
<czajkowski> meh
<AlanBell> it is a lot easier to write articles that divide and disillusion than it is to write articles that unite and inspire
<vish> hehe , hbons can say that since he is from intel, and still has a lot of say in -shell designs  ;)
<kim0> Guest47605: u lost ur name
<nigelb> paultag: unlike debian, no one is an expert on ubuntu.  Hence the trouble.
<nigelb> Also most people tend to use gnome or kde, fluxbox...um.. I don't know of many people using
<paultag> nigelb: It's fine. I'm not working with the MOTU any longer, I'll just do my work upstream
<paultag> nigelb: I'll just have it check vendor and do that
<dholbach> just because nobody replied you are "not working with the MOTU any longer"???
<dholbach> I mean I can see why you'd be frustrated
<paultag> dholbach: No no, not that I hate you guys, it's just I'll stay upstream
<paultag> dholbach: although it is frustrating, and if I could not get much of a response then I can't imagine the new hacker could, you know?
<dholbach> for example to get a sync into Ubuntu, you'll need a MOTU to approve until until you have upload rights
<paultag> dholbach: I don't think I'll be going for upload rights. I'll just file for syncs, and hope they get through, if not it's fine. I'll just support it upstream and leave it to you guys
<dholbach> I totally understand how waiting sucks and I'm working very hard to get more people to do sponsoring and all the rest of it
<paultag> dholbach: I want to help, but it's very very hard to get into a place where you can help
<paultag> dholbach: I'll just stick upstream until things are calm down here
<dholbach> calm down?
<paultag> dholbach: it's before FF everyone's busy
<dholbach> people are always busy
<dholbach> did you try to get something sponsored into Ubuntu? did that work?
<paultag> dholbach: No, I have not. I've always tried to do work up in Debian to avoid having package conflicts
<dholbach> in any case that's a good way to get code reviewed and included in Ubuntu
<dholbach> or you could have mailed one of the mailing lists
<dholbach> ubuntu-motu-mentors@lists.u.c for example
<paultag> dholbach: it's a very very minor change. I don't want to cause issues over such a small package, and such a minor change
<paultag> dholbach: I was just trying to get stuff in order for 10.10
<dholbach> and that's totally fine
<dholbach> "things suck in ubuntu, my fixes might get in or not get in" is just not acceptable
<dholbach> at least not for me
<dholbach> I just tried to point out where you could've gotten help in other places
<paultag> dholbach: no, it's cool. Don't worry about it, I'm over-reacting.
<dholbach> paultag: please let me know how things go with the improvement you want to get in
<dholbach> I'm sure we can make things better somewhere
<paultag> dholbach: I will. It'll be upstream soonish, I'll see if I can make it in time for 10.10, not sure since I have to rewrite some of the build system, not that that's a big deal or anything
<dholbach> I'll cross my fingers for you
<paultag> thanks :)
<Guest47605> alrighty, sorry for the delay dpm
<Guest47605> logging in now
<dpm> ok, all set Guest47605
<highvoltage> moo
<nigelb> highvoltage: meow
<highvoltage>                 _
<highvoltage>                 \`*-.
<highvoltage>                  )  _`-.
<highvoltage>                 .  : `. .  ... "Have you meowed today" ...
<highvoltage>                 : _   '  \
<highvoltage>                 ; *` _.   `*-._
<highvoltage>                 `-.-'          `-.
<highvoltage>                   ;       `       `.
<highvoltage>                   :.       .        \
<highvoltage>                   . \  .   :   .-'   .
<highvoltage>                   '  `+.;  ;  '      :
<highvoltage>                   :  '  |    ;       ;-.
<highvoltage>                   ; '   : :`-:     _.`* ;
<highvoltage>                .*' /  .*' ; .*`- +'  `*'
<highvoltage>                `*-*   `*-*  `*-*'
 * highvoltage goes out for lunch
<czajkowski> feckin' cats
<popey> awwwwwwww
<czajkowski> there is no awww where cats are concerned mr. popey
<Pendulum> kitty!
<czajkowski> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sIp77PUvLTE
<nigelb> highvoltage: woo! pretty cat :)
 * nigelb wonders what czajkowski has with cats.
<dholbach> ok my friends - calling it a day over here
<dholbach> have a good one and see you tomorrow!
<scott-work> dholbach: re: xwax - you might also ask at #opensourcemusicians, great variety of people there
<nigelb> who's used oholh with ubuntu? i.e. added ubuntu contributions...
<dholbach> scott-work: ask what exactly?
<scott-work> dholbach: weren't you having trouble with xwax drifting out of sync ?
<dholbach> scott-work: it might be a kernel problem, so I'll try out a few and let abogani know which one it was
<dholbach> scott-work: but thanks for the tip - I'll let you know too what I find out
<scott-work> dholbach: good deal...sorry for the non sequitar
<dholbach> no worries
<dholbach> have a great day
 * nigelb hugs paultag :)
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> nigelb: sorry again :(
<paultag> I was really out of line
<nigelb> Nah, no issues.  Someday when I do something like that, I'd like you to talk to me too :)
<paultag> you bet I would :)
<paultag> back to writing this rendering engine that I don't want to it PHP :/
<paultag> someone shoot me
<paultag> in *
 * nigelb suggests rails or django
<paultag> nigelb: it's for BC, and they have not adopted python yet :/
<nigelb> paultag: BC?
<paultag> nigelb: I am using php-gd to write a rendering engine for the datacenter nodes
<paultag> nigelb: boston college
<nigelb> No wonder you're having a crappy day.
<paultag> nigelb: that's not the half of it
 * nigelb hugs paultag again :)
<paultag> Anywho, this engine does color gradiants + alpha layers for temp maping over a static image
<paultag> thanks nigelb :P
<paultag> but php does not have a gradiant binding for gd, or even one that does a radial gradiant to transparent
<paultag> so I have to write my own, wich means it was time to dig up graphics 101 notes
<nigelb> paultag: ewwwwwwww
<paultag> nigelb: it gets so much worse
<paultag> Oh great
<paultag> and pbuilder just failed my flux compile cstdlib:119: error: '::malloc' has not been declared, huzzah!
<nigelb> I just talked to a friend.
<nigelb> She's an engineer. She's going to write embedded code.
<nigelb> Guess the OS ;)
<paultag> nigelb: debian?
<nigelb> fedora
<paultag> nigelb: I used to do that, I did a ton with debian + arm
<paultag> nigelb: oh noes!
<nigelb> she's learning to write gcc :)
<nigelb> (she was totally surprisd I heard of linux :/ )
<paultag> nigelb: write gcc or gcc c ?
<nigelb> paultag: gcc c!
<paultag> :)
<paultag> nigelb: you never know! one day ibuclaw though it was a good day to rewrite gdc, and now he maintains the whole thing
<nigelb> lol
<nigelb> yeah, I remember saying I was bored in #ubuntu-motu.  Now I lead reviewers team.
<paultag> doh.
<paultag> Oh joy, it's because my script was outputing junk to the cflags
<paultag> today is going great!
<czajkowski> I see we have a new release manager
<czajkowski> Kate Stewart
<Technoviking> dpm: ping
<dpm> hey Technoviking, thanks for your reply on my e-mail today
<Technoviking> dpm: no problem, I will see if I can get the rest of the FC to respond. also I set your forums name to dpm, someone had it, but it looked like a spammer account that was 4 year inactive.
<dpm> Technoviking, awesome, thanks a lot
 * dpm goes and supplants a spammer
<Technoviking> bwhahaha!
<dpm> :-)
<akgraner> jono_,  less than 6 weeks to App Dev Week if I looked at my calendar correctly - you wanna go ahead and start talking about?
<akgraner> let me know what you want me to do for it and I'll get started
<jono_> akgraner, will do, otp now
<czajkowski> #/win 42
<akgraner> jono_, roger that!
<Technoviking> jono_: one of my Android weild co woker asked me if you knew if Art of Community was going to be availible in a .apk format soon from O'Reilly?
<akgraner> hey paul
<akgraner> autotab fail grrrr
<akgraner> hey paultag!  let me know when you want to yak and I'll grab headphones
<paultag> akgraner: sure! It'll be a few, recovering from a melt-down :(
<paultag> akgraner: I'll be ready in a few, just need to make sure the stuff is stable
<akgraner> paultag, okie dokie :-)
<czajkowski> waiting on a skype call
<czajkowski> which may or may not happen tonight
<czajkowski> bah
<paultag> akgraner: gah, I don't want to keep you waiting -- work is hammering on me and I'm also trying to roll up a release for debian, is there any chance we can postpone this? ( or do it over email ), I'd really hate to give you my 10%, and that's all I have now :(
<paultag> akgraner: it might be a while, some server issues :/
<czajkowski> akgraner: wanna skype me instead
<czajkowski> I'm way more fun than paultag
<paultag> Oh pfft!
<akgraner> paultag, no worries when ever...
<paultag> akgraner: have time in the morning?
<akgraner> czajkowski, sure let me get my headset...
<czajkowski> paultag: hah :p
<paultag> akgraner: I can do it like 10 AM in the morning
<paultag> akgraner: if that works for you
<akgraner> paultag, I will have time in the am  - from 5am to 730am then from 830am -till noonish
<akgraner> 10am works great from me
<paultag> akgraner: killer, we'll do that then
<paultag> akgraner: sorry about putting you out, it'
<paultag> it's just I did not expect issues :(
<akgraner> paultag, no worries
 * paultag hugs akgraner 
<paultag> akgraner: thanks!
<czajkowski> akgraner: are you gone to buy a headset!
<akgraner> hehe no - I am ready now :-P
<czajkowski> ring ring
<czajkowski> :)
<jono_> czajkowski, blogged the global jam
<jono_> who else is lined up to blog it?
<cjohnston> jono_: I can do one.. Do you want it on a certain day?
<nhandler> jono_: I can do it if it is after next Thursday
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-11
<jono_> cjohnston, nhandler cool - could you liaise with akgraner, she is going to help with the schedule
<jono_> I am just putting some bits in place atm
<cjohnston> ok
<jono_> :)
<jono_> racing against time to get all my things finished today
<jono_> I am off from Wed - Fri
<cjohnston> must be nice
<nhandler> jono_: Yeah, I'll contact her
<jono_> :)
<Pendulum> jono_: have a good time on your days off :)
<jono_> thanks Pendulum :)
<ScottL> <akgraner> ScottL, I have your picture and I am formatting the interview now
<ScottL> outstanding!  feel free to make any editorial edits to make me sound less dorky ;)
<akgraner> ScottL, the whole thing sounds great...
<akgraner> it's set to post in about 5 hours
<ScottL> thank you akgraner
<akgraner> It will show up on Ubuntu User  - You in Ubuntu...
<akgraner> ScottL, I'll drop you the link in pm  :-)  when I have it
<dpm> good morning all
<kim0> morning amigos
<dpm> hey kim0, how are you this morning?
<kim0> dpm: very well .. how about yourself
 * kim0 smells dholbach connecting now
<dpm> not too bad, feeling it's going to be a warm day today
<kim0> dpm: how warm .. /me 38
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> wooo! I cannot beat that...
<dpm> but the other day we had 41
<dpm> take that, Cairo! :)
<dholbach> good morning
 * nigelb waves to all!
<nigelb> Good morning!
<nigelb> talking about the weather? We're going to have a good rain today.  Dark clouds already :)
<dholbach> hey nigelb - how are you doing?
 * kim0 waves morning to all
<nigelb> dholbach: its a mix of good and bad.
<nigelb> I wanted to submit my passport for renewal today - that didn't happen.
<nigelb> There is a new form for it.  I got it today and I can submit it tomorrow
<dholbach> good luck with that!
<nigelb> The other good news is, according to the new form, I can get my passport in a week!
<nigelb> (since its not a fresh passport but a renewal)
<dholbach> nigelb: how's the hug day organisation coming on? what do we still need to do? do we have enough publicity?
<nigelb> dholbach: there was a bug squad meeeting when it was announced
<nigelb> people already started owrking on it, though I didn't have power halfway through the meeting.
<dholbach> ok, no worries - I just wanted to know if there's anything that still needs doing
<nigelb> dholbach: well... you if you can review 1900 patches that would be great, thanks :p
<dholbach> do you think the event has enough publicity already?
<dholbach> are we going to do a training session?
<nigelb> Want a planet spam? I can do it in 5 minutes
<dholbach> did it go out to the bugsquad list already?
<dholbach> forums?
<nigelb> Yep.
<dholbach> I think I'll mail the devel mailing list about it too
<nigelb> The usual bug day anouncement went out
<nigelb> I will blog.
<dholbach> super, thanks
<dholbach> what about the training session?
<nigelb> dholbach: I'm strapped for time this week
<nigelb> I'll try tonight to schedule somethign
<dholbach> same here, but I think it'd really help if we do it
<dpm> hey dholbach, nigelb, good morning!
<nigelb> dpm: Buenos dias!
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hey hey, buenos días nigelb, morgen dholbach :)
<dholbach> sabah il cheer kim0
<dholbach> dpm: maybe kim0 is still sleeping :-P
<kim0> dholbach: :) sabah el noor
<dpm> no, he's not :)
<dholbach> dpm: ^ it's a bot
<kim0> hehehe lol
<dpm> hahaha
<dholbach> ;-)
 * kim0 writes this down.. good idea
<nigelb> dpm: that was the end of my spanish capabilities :)
<nigelb> kim0: don't write.  Just talk to jcastro, you can clone his bot :p
<kim0> nigelb: hehhee
<dpm> nigelb, nevertheless, you can go a long way by knowing how to say good morning :)
<nigelb> dpm: heh. Then I should learn it in all major languages :D
<dpm> :)
<nigelb> hola randa :)
<randa> hi nigelb
<nigelb> gah, its only wednesday! When will weekends come!
<popey> Morning!
<dpm> good morning popey!
<dholbach> hey popey
<nigelb> jussi: poke?
<nigelb> jussi: can you help lifeless in #launchpad? He wants to add something new to the bot.
 * jussi feels poked
<dholbach> nigelb: mail sent
<dholbach> nigelb: ok, I'll give the session on my own tomorrow
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<jussi> hey, you guys remember the other day I mentioned a really awesoem storm here?
<nigelb> jussi: yep, you gave pictures too... monday I think
<jussi> nigelb: heres a video from helsinki. we had very similar here. its was really incredible: http://www.hs.fi/thickbox/video/1135259206031?KeepThis=true
<jussi> and yes, that video is in real time
<nigelb> o.O
<kim0> jussi: wth .. does it completely block sunlight like that
<czajkowski> Aloha folks
<jussi> kim0: yeah, thats real
<jussi> kim0: as I said, Ive never seen anything like it.
<kim0> jussi: ew .. never seen anything close to that
 * nigelb has.
<kim0> czajkowski: morning :)
<nigelb> kim0: Some places in Oman do get hit with rains like that
<jussi> kim0: it was an amazing feeling of power.
<jussi> czajkowski: sleep well?
<nigelb> aloha czajkowski :)
<kim0> jussi: actually powerlessness
<jussi> kim0: yeah, if you see it that way :D
 * nigelb agrees with kim0 on that one.
<huats> morning !
<nigelb> morning huats :)
<czajkowski> ok we've gone from 8 -> 11 teams registered on the LD for UGJ
 * ara hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs ara back
<duanedesign> jussi: thats a neat video
<jussi> duanedesign: not bad eh
<dinda> does anyone know an Evgen  who keeps pm-ing me?
<paultag> not here dinda
<dinda> thanks, whenever somone won't give me their association I get worried and this person is being evasive on who they are
<paultag> dinda: they're not online now, but the account belongs to someone from Yekaterinburg, Russia
<paultag> dinda: hope that helps :)
<dinda> paultag: ok, thanks
<paultag> Wait, fail dinda
<paultag> dinda: that accounnts last auth date was about 50 weeks ago
<paultag> dinda: so that's not him / her. Sorry :)
<paultag> account's *
<dinda> paultag: :)  it's ok, if they get bothersome I'll sic the ops on them,thanks
<paultag> dinda: sure thing. /ignore works well, too :)
<akgraner> ScottL, did you get the link I sent you?
<akgraner> ScottL, did you see your interview?
<nhandler> ScottL: http://www.ubuntu-user.com/content/view/full/1306 just in case
<nhandler> nigelb: For the new and revised Behind MOTU, you might be interested in https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews/Questions (whether to use some other questions from there or to contribute to it)
<nigelb> nhandler: yes, we'll be using that.
<nigelb> Maia is planning on a few custom questions based on the applicant.
<nhandler> Hmm...Looks like https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Interviews/LoCoTeams has stalled a bit :(
<nigelb> JFo: I listened to your practice phone call.  *Awesome*
<dholbach> ok my friends - see you tomorrow!
 * dholbach hugs you all
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs nigelb back
<akgraner> nhandler, no I have another team ready to go
<akgraner> we are doing one team a month
<JFo> nigelb, :)
<akgraner> why would you think it has been stalled?
<akgraner> we have done 3 and getting ready to add the 4th
<akgraner> the 3rd Translation Team one goes up this week
<akgraner> and the 4th one will be in Sept
<akgraner> nhandler, that was just my list I added so I could see who I was working on so I could stay on track  - I am not sure what you would think it was stalled?
<akgraner> that wiki page isn't up to date - but if you looked at the Fridge or US Teams website you can see were are moving right along
<akgraner> sorry - I'll get off my soap box now
<nhandler> akgraner: I was just going off the date interview is scheduled for column on the wiki. My brain is in a million places right now so I forgot that we've recently had it on the fridge. Sorry (but I am glad to see they are still going on. They are nice to read. Maybe Chicago will get an interview *hint* *hint* ;) )
<akgraner> :-)
<akgraner> would that still be sent to nixternal?
<akgraner> Michigan is up next  - I think pleia2 already has it but I will double check
<pleia2> yep, now that we're into august it's probably ok for me to post it, I'll do it this week
<akgraner> pleia2, thanks!
<akgraner> :-)
<Technoviking> jono: ping
<jono> Technoviking, hey
<greg-g> akgraner: speaking of michigan, did that look ok?
<scott-work> akgraner: yes i did see the interview and have already sent links to friends and family :)
<scott-work> nhandler: thank you as well :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: darling dearest are you about ?
<nigelb> akgraner: ok, czajkowski is looking for favours :p
<paultag> nigelb: ha!
<nigelb> paultag: haha
 * nigelb waits for czajkowski to rip me apart.
<maco> paultag: http://notalwaysright.com/a-paul-ing-service/6516
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'm no so violent
<paultag> maco: oh great, is that what you think of me?
<nigelb> czajkowski: oh, good to know.
<paultag> hahhaa
<paultag> maco: the end of that is great :)
<nigelb> maco: hahaha
<maco> it made me think of paulproteus, whose name isnt paul
<paultag> maco: sorry for all the review trouble I was giving you. I've settled it down a bit, and I've missed my debian deadline ( and I think I'll miss 10.10 ) so it's really not that big of a priority ( I'll wait for my DD to get back )
<paultag> maco: Well that's silly
<maco> heh ok
<maco> there's always FFe's too...
<paultag> maco: I don't think flux counts for an FFe, only thing is getting rid of a dfsg tag
<maco> oh ok
<paultag> ( that would come close )
<paultag> it's just a re-package and re-theme
<paultag> I missed squeeze by about a week or so
<maco> if there's no new features, you might not need ffe...
<paultag> maco: oh?
<paultag> maco: it fixes a lot of lintian issues, and one LP bug
<maco> well its *feature* freeze.... no new features allowed in, but bugfixes and such are allowed
<paultag> Hurmm...
<paultag> It's a new upstream version as well maco, is this all OK?
<nigelb> paultag: It needs Ffe.  Not much of a big deal.
<nigelb> If you try for it soon, you hve better chance.
<maco> mm yeah i need to file a FFe for gally
<paultag> nigelb: I need to get rid of 4 lintian doc warnings before I feel OK sending it out
<maco> unless i upload the RC today... *ponder*
<nigelb> maco: that b0rked thing? :p /me runs.  Fast.
<paultag> nigelb: and my DD is out, so this would be an Ubuntu upload, unless I can get a DD to upload for me
<maco> then itd just be a bugfix on the kde integration.... hrmmmm
<maco> paultag: talk to lfaraone
<maco> paultag: he's a DD/MOTU
<paultag> maco: where can I find him?
<nigelb> #ubuntu-motu
<paultag> -motu ?
<maco> paultag: #ubuntu-motu
<nigelb> maco: wow, lfarone is DD o.O
<paultag> killer. Thanks maco, nigelb :)
<maco> nigelb: as of like 3 days ago
<nigelb> maco: I never knew. Haven't interacted with him much.
<nigelb> paultag: I wonder if your "opinion about ubuntu" changed :P
<paultag> nigelb: never changed. I was discouraged at the MOTU
<paultag> nigelb: and yes, I've changed my mind
<maco> huh?
<maco> it never changed but it changed?
<nigelb> paultag: all about (a) knowing stuff (b) knowing who knows stuff
<paultag> nigelb: aye
<paultag> maco: I was pissed off because I did not understand how to make my package right and all that jazz
<nigelb> paultag: key to it all, 42 and maco :D
<maco> nuh-uh!
<paultag> maco: and I fliped out in here ( I wrote dholbach and nigelb an i'm sorry letter )
<maco> i dont know how the new 3.0 stuff works either
<maco> i know a couple of the ways it *breaks*...
<nigelb> hahaha
<paultag> haha
 * nigelb too
<paultag> maco: I'm getting good with 3.0
<paultag> I know it pretty well
<maco> i sponsored a package for rockstar last night
<nigelb> maco: edison failed 40 times he tried.  he said, it wasn't waste.  I now know 40 ways not to make it.
<nigelb> (thomas alva edison about lightbulb)
<maco> one of the ways it breaks was in there. i got it sorted, because ive hit that one before, but he was going "huh? how'd that get there? i didnt do that'
<nigelb> hahah
<maco> always quilt pop -a before debuilding
<nigelb> amen
<maco> if you dont, you end up with an extra patch containing the rest of debian/patches/*
<nigelb> maco: the first time you taght me, we missed the -a.
<paultag> great, and I just screwed up my package
<nigelb> I ran around in circles for a day.
<paultag> so much for knowing deb src 3
<IdleOne> Can someone who has Jono's phone number call him and ask him to turn on some tunes in his studio?
<IdleOne> :)
<cjohnston> Does he having something going on IdleOne ?
<IdleOne> yeah
<IdleOne> He is recording his new album
<cjohnston> no audio or something?
<IdleOne> but went to lunch and now it's just silence
<cjohnston> o
<cjohnston> lol
<IdleOne> haha
<IdleOne> call him dude. it will be hilarious to see him come back and turn on some music
<maco> IdleOne: he needs hold music?
<IdleOne> heh yeah basically
<Pendulum> IdleOne: any suggestions for what he should have as hold music? I could see this being a time for him to have some fun :P
<IdleOne> I was thinking maybe Simon and Garfunkel
<duanedesign> "The 59th Street Bridge Song (Feelin' Groovy)"
<duanedesign> :)
<JFo> one sec...
<JFo> sigh, wrong window
 * czajkowski hugs JFo 
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> JFo: haha
<nigelb> JFo: lol, the jokes keep coming in the audio
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> I liked the part were you taught becca how to deal with matt :D
<JFo> nigelb, you listening to the podcast planning cast?
<JFo> ohyeah
<nigelb> JFo: OH YEAH!
<akgraner> JFo, I'll blog and get that released to the world today sometime if you want
<czajkowski> akgraner: there will be content on your blog that isn;t UWN :p
<akgraner> hehe yep
<JFo> akgraner, whatever you like
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> as long as the kids dont disown you...
<akgraner> hmmm  - I wonder which server I should put it on
<nigelb> akgraner: ^ :p
<akgraner> nigelb, they disown me anyway
<nigelb> hahaha
 * nigelb still LOLing @ practising ignoring you :D
<akgraner> hahaha
<JFo> :)
<nigelb> akgraner: anyone else got the exclusive preview?
<JFo> nigelb, to listen to the cast?
<akgraner> czajkowski, did
<nigelb> JFo: the planning call? yes :)
<akgraner> and jono and itnet7 and nick ali
<nigelb> \o/
<czajkowski> I did indeed
 * cjohnston didnt get any previews :-(
<akgraner> oh and the halls did as well
<JFo> I think I sound funny when recorded
<nigelb> czajkowski: ribs still aching from all the laughing? ;)
<czajkowski> aye tis rather amusing
<nigelb> note to self: podcast with JFo and akgraner are bad for listening at work.
<akgraner> nigelb, why is that?
<Pendulum> ooh... I think I will like this when it comes out!
<nigelb> They'll think I need a 72-hour psychiatric hold.
<nigelb> I tend to burst with laughter every 20 seconds or so
<nigelb> akgraner: ^ :D
<akgraner> JFo, what time Friday do you want to record the "for real" podcast?
<JFo> up to you
<nigelb> akgraner: all day.  ustream.
<akgraner> Lunch time?
<akgraner> nigelb, not sure the world is ready for that
<nigelb> hahahahahah
<akgraner> but if JFo wants to we can
<nigelb> you rate it appropriately :p
<JFo> :)
<akgraner> "Failure to Communicate" with a hint of Ubuntu
<nigelb> g'nite folks
<czajkowski> can we set a count meter on Dangs said :)
<JFo> I don't think it was me that said dang
<JFo> :-D
<czajkowski> kinda like me and feck
<nigelb> czajkowski: that's strange, I was just about to say that. :D
<czajkowski> nigelb: you've not heard me swear, me saying dang is a good way to keep me in ubuntu channels :)
<czajkowski> I'm irish we swear a lot!
<czajkowski> nigelb: never sit anywhere near me at a rugby game
<nigelb> czajkowski: I did hear you swear.  Loud and clear at UDS.
<nigelb> you know the mics have good range.
<czajkowski> and I was really well behaved at UDS
<czajkowski> hmm
<nigelb> rugby - eek! cricket ftw.
 * nigelb runs off to sleep before we start rugby vs cricket argument.
<czajkowski> nigelb: no argument from me, Rugby is clear winner!
<nigelb> ok, inception inspired away message - DONE!
<akgraner> czajkowski, dang if that is well behaved I can't wait to see you at a rugby match :-P
<Pendulum> akgraner: I thought she was quite well behaved
<Pendulum> and I've not seen her at a rugby mach
<Pendulum> *match
<czajkowski> Pendulum: but ya have followed my tweets :)
<czajkowski> I do have to apologise to twitter followers on rugby days
<akgraner> Pendulum, oh see was but I can't tell her that  - shhhhhh! :-P
<Pendulum> czajkowski: and I've been on IRC with you during matches. and watched matches with a bunch of Irish, Brits, etc.
<czajkowski> :)
<Pendulum> JFo: I think we need to find a place in Orlando that does Rocky Horror
<czajkowski> hmm another of my mates are getting divorced
<czajkowski> not good
<czajkowski> this couple in their 2nd year of marraige as well
 * Pendulum hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> :(
 * paultag hugs czajkowski 
<czajkowski> Pendulum: http://twitgoo.com/1h9ois
<czajkowski> paultag: evening
<paultag> czajkowski: evnin!
<czajkowski> paultag: you're MISSING!!!
<paultag> ach
<paultag> czajkowski: my mind is mush from deb guidelines
<czajkowski> Pendulum: new cuddly toy = snuggles http://twitgoo.com/1he71k
<czajkowski> right sleep lark time lets see if I can remember how to sleep
<czajkowski> nn folks
<paultag> nn
<nhandler> Darn, looks like banshee 1.7.4 still doesn't have the feature I want (ability to sync with iPod Touch 3g)
<Pendulum> czajkowski: aww
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-12
<doctormo> nhandler: *high-five*
<nhandler> doctormo: What is that for?
<doctormo> nhandler: I saw bugs for the loco directory.
<nhandler> doctormo: Oh yeah, I filed quite a few recently ;) I just wish I could provide patches for them as well
<doctormo> nhandler: It's python, just hit the keyboard randomly and one patch is bound to work.
<doctormo> no wait that's perl I'm thinking of isn't it,.
<nhandler> doctormo: Don't forget about the javascript and css mixed into it
<doctormo> pleia2: ping
<pleia2> doctormo: pong
<doctormo> pleia2: Got a second to chat?
<pleia2> sure
<akgraner> anyone here going to Ohio Linux Fest?
<nhandler> akgraner: There was a group of people driving down from Chicago for that. j1mc was helping to organize that on our ML
<akgraner> nhandler, awesome  - looks like there will be an UbuCon
<nhandler> akgraner: Cool. Too bad I won't be able to attend :(
<akgraner> if anyone is interested in helping with it on Friday can you ask people to contact me or paultag
<paultag> OLF?
<paultag> hey akgraner
<akgraner> paultag, yes OLF
<akgraner> :-)
<paultag> :D
<paultag> nhandler: come!
<nhandler> akgraner: What time Friday? iirc, that was when they were going to drive down
<akgraner> paultag, I am finding us some more help :-)  well trying to
<akgraner> nhandler, 10am - 5:20 pm
<paultag> akgraner: I got us a bite, just firming up now
<paultag> akgraner: we should have a strong team
<nhandler> akgraner: Alright, I'll pass that along
<paultag> Oh crap akgraner, that early?
<paultag> akgraner: I'll be a bit late, I think. I have classes friday afternoon
<akgraner> paultag, did you look at the googledoc.:-P
<paultag> akgraner: yeah I did, just never clicked :P
<akgraner> :-P
<paultag> akgraner: I'll do my bestest
<paultag> i'll be there fri night for sur
<paultag> e
<paultag> I already have the hotel booked
<akgraner> nhandler, just shared the planning doc with you
<pleia2> nhandler: I got to see the Cubs pummel the SF Giants last night! Go Chicago!
<paultag> hey pleia2!
<pleia2> (actually, it was just the first inning that was bad, 4 runs by the Cubs, ack)
<pleia2> hey paultag
<paultag> pleia2: did you take my advice?
<pleia2> paultag: I started to (hamsters woo) but then I had to go out
<nhandler> akgraner: Thanks. I won't be doing much with it myself, but will pass it along to people who are interested
<paultag> pleia2: ahaha, oh noes! You second half is better
<paultag> Grr, you?
<paultag> sed s/you/the/g
<paultag> that was a bad typoo
<paultag> typo*
<paultag> wow
<akgraner> nhandler, thanks for passing the word along
<nigelb> morning ara :)
<ara> morning nigelb, all
 * nigelb waves to dpm.
<nigelb> Hola!
<nigelb> wait.... I scared him away.
<dpm> good morning everyone!
<nigelb> buenos días a usted
<nigelb> gah. utf8 foo!
<dpm> :)
<dpm> good morning nigelb
<dpm> hmm, I think I'll need to reboot. After the last upgrade every single program I start is crashing, and xchat-gnome does no longer do highights
<ara> nigelb, what's the IRC channel for the reviewers team?
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> ara: you've been up early today! :)
<ara> dholbach, morning!
<vish> ara: #ubuntu-reviews
<dholbach> kim0: sabah il kheer!
<dholbach> ah, it's the hug day!
 * dholbach hugs you all
<ara> vish, thanks
<vish> np..
<kim0> dholbach: morning man
<kim0> morning everyone
<nigelb> ara: sorry about that.  was afk.  thanks vish :)
<dpm> good morning again
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hi dholbach :)
<dpm> trying to sort out X here, after the last update gdm wouldn't even start. At least I can run in low res mode now
<dholbach> oh wow
<dholbach> that gdm upload finally fixed a bug for me
 * kim0 eww .. I upgraded and haven't rebooted yet .. hope it doesnt break on boot
<dpm> kim0, well, that's what I did :)
<dpm> bah, and now apport keeps spamming me with dialogs that can't be closed
<dpm> definitely not my day
<dpm> sudo killall appport-gtk
<dpm> take that apport!
<kim0> yes .. go get em
<dpm> oh, and now LP will go offline for today's rollout and I won't be able to file bugs
<dholbach> dpm: and it's HUG DAY too
<dpm> for me it's beat the crap out of X - day :/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<dholbach> hola randa_
<czajkowski> Good morning lovely people how are we all this fine and sunny morning
<dpm_> heya czajkowski :)
<dholbach> heya czajkowski!
<czajkowski> :)
<czajkowski> highvoltage: when you are about later, will you ping me please.
<dholbach> ara: http://loco.ubuntu.com/events/team/265/detail/
<dholbach> :-D
<ara> dholbach, Wed 29th sep??
<dholbach> aeh?!
<ara> dholbach, that's what it shows for me (in Spanish)
<dholbach> fixed
<ara> dholbach, great :)
<ara> dholbach, how do I register my attendance?
<dholbach> ara: "Acera de" → cambiar su estado de registro
<nigelb> what in the $foo.  Lp read-only on FF day.  Great .
<nigelb> hahhahaha, Gnome bug 626593
<ubot2> Gnome bug 626593 in User Guide "Gnome ate my boyfriend! Help!" [Critical,Resolved: invalid] http://bugzilla.gnome.org/show_bug.cgi?id=626593
<nigelb> The best part is the second reply. Truely rocking.
<kim0> good one :)
<dholbach> popey: great podcast, always lots of fun - give the team a hug!
<czajkowski> does anyone know in a wiki how to make two words joined together not link to a park of the Ubuntu wiki
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/SecureLinx
<czajkowski> keeps happening me I want to add SEcureLinx but when I do the wiki links to a page that does not exist
<dholbach> czajkowski: !SomeThing
<czajkowski> ahhhh
<czajkowski> fecking hell would not have thought of that!
<czajkowski> Thank you
<dholbach> de nada
<czajkowski> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IrishTeam/SysAdminSupport  :)
<czajkowski> we lacked any list of people who provided support :D
<popey> thanks dholbach !
<popey> dholbach: it never ceases to amaze me that people actually listen to the podcast!
 * nigelb pokes popey in the eye.
<nigelb> We all listen to it!
<czajkowski> nigelb: and you call me violent!
<nigelb> czajkowski: hahaha
<nigelb> I'm in a particular bad mood after 2 close foosball matches at work
<popey> hah
<nigelb> czajkowski: ^
 * popey hugs nigelb 
 * nigelb hugs popey too :)
<czajkowski> right off to watch a mate use my mini 9 and learn how to use Ubutnu
<czajkowski> this will be entertaining
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I am aboot
<highvoltage> (well going do dissapear again in 5 minuts for about 10 minutes when I leave for the office)
<nigelb> highvoltage: she's disappeared.
<paultag> O'RLY?
<nhandler> Well, idle for almost an hour
<highvoltage> well I'm at the office now so I'll be idling here for the rest of the day :)
<dholbach> Packaging Training Session: Patch Review and Operation Cleansweep in #ubuntu-classroom in 5 minutes
<paultag> nigelb, who is parthsarathitrivedi ?
<paultag> nigelb, he's in the Indian loco and sent me a very rude email
<nigelb> paultag: I have no clue :/
<nigelb> what did he mail you about?
<paultag> nigelb, it was RE a mail asking for help with classbot. It's OK, I'm just going to set /ignore on it
<nigelb> paultag: classbot? you? isn't that nathan?
<paultag> nigelb, yes, but I want to see it translated for locos to use. nhandler got it started and asked some of us to translate, so I asked locoteams :)
<nigelb> paultag: on a grade of 1 to 10 which 10 being worst, how bad?
<paultag> nigelb, his email?
<nigelb> yeah
<paultag> it was to the ML, I can just get it
<paultag> nigelb, https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/loco-contacts/2010-August/004807.html
<paultag> nigelb, his LP says he is Indian LoCo, made two posts I could see before it WRT is your loco using drupel
<nigelb> paultag: I'm confused.  Was he trying to be funny? o.O
 * nigelb has a sinking feeling
<dholbach> best ignore that post
<paultag> nigelb, me too. I was trying to figure out if "that's just him" or actually trying to be aggressive. I thought since he was active on the contacts ml he would be active in the team
<paultag> dholbach, I'm going to
 * bencrisford doesn't understand what he is trying to say
<bencrisford> he doesnt need who's help?
<paultag> I would not worry about it :)
<bencrisford> :)
<dpm_> right, restarting to see if I can get X to behave
<nigelb> paultag: I have never seen his mails on the list
<nigelb> (i.e. the India list)
<nigelb> o.O sponsorship for UDS is open?
 * kim0 is afraid to reboot :) how's it going dpm
<dpm> pretty badly
<dpm> I'm running on low res mode and apport keeps popping up
<dpm> apart from that, fine :)
<kim0> hehe
<dpm> then again, I've got an nvidia card, so you might have more luck
<kim0> but ur nvidia card had problems even before the upgrade
<kim0> well I have an nvidia too .. but it's one works most of the time
<dpm> kim0, yeah, but not so severe, and RAOF helped me sorting them out at the sprint in Prague
<paultag> nigelb, it is?
<paultag> nigelb, where can I apply? :)
<nigelb> paultag: I dunno. I'd wait for official announcement.
<nigelb> summit.ubuntu.com seems to be ready though.
<Pendulum> nigelb: so it does
 * Pendulum waits for official announcement
<Pendulum> I suspect it won't come until next week, though
 * nigelb waits for official announcement too
<nigelb> who knows. it might come at the recording of severed fifth.
<Pendulum> haha
<Pendulum> I doubt it
<Pendulum> I suspect it won't be before jono's back on Monday
<dholbach> jcastro: who can take care of upstream gwibber patches?
<dholbach> (like in bug 577486)
<ubot2> Launchpad bug 577486 in gwibber (Ubuntu) (and 1 other project) "Icons revealed when hovering over an update do not have an explanatory tooltip (affects: 2) (dups: 2) (heat: 53)" [Wishlist,Triaged] https://launchpad.net/bugs/577486
<popey> Ken Van Dine doesnt he?
<greg-g> dholbach: ken is your best bet. I've been removed from the code for so long I wouldn't be able to judge. And segphault always tends to be busy.
<dholbach> gotcha
<dpm> dholbach, from the experience on submitting bugs last cycle, it was Ken who took the patches
<dpm> or merge proposals
<dholbach> it's patch reviewers hug day
<nigelb> nhandler: translations list has a mail you might want to poke
<dholbach> nigelb: I'm looking forward to this week's result
<dholbach> nigelb: I feel we're making quite a bit of progress already
<dholbach> alright my friends - I call it a day - see you tomorrow!
<czajkowski> dholbach: toodles
<highvoltage> dholbach: bye!
<dholbach> byeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<highvoltage> dholbach: I wish I had the bandwidth (as in mental) to follow that!
<highvoltage> (sounds awesome)
<dholbach> highvoltage: what are you talking about? :)
<highvoltage> patches/bugs
<highvoltage> I had this idea that this was a patch week!? I guess that shows how disconnected I am :/
<dholbach> patch reviewers day today
<dholbach> I'm not reading all the bug mail
<dholbach> it's pedro_ who does that :)
<dholbach> anyway - see you all tomorrow! :)
<nhandler> nigelb: I just saw that. I said I still had a few translation-related issues to sort out. I need to figure out how to add comments for the translators in Perl.
<randa> does anyone know les pounder's nickname
<czajkowski> randa: is it on his wiki page/lp page?
<randa> I know czajkowski I just thought that someone would know and would let me know, i am lazy as you can see :)
<czajkowski> randa: I've no idea who the person is, perhaps if I knew his irc nick I would :p
<randa> heheeh dont worry czajkowski i will check the wiki! thanks
<AlanBell> randa: I have his email
<randa> thanks Alan, dont worry I also have his email.
<randa> czajkowski: ping
<akgraner> JFo, is tomorrow am cool with you?  or do you want to record something tonight?
<JFo> tonight may be better
<JFo> think I am gonna have to go get my glasses tomorrow
<JFo> plus I have to schedule a meeting tomorrow
<akgraner> ahhh ok
<akgraner> I'll call you a little later then and we can go from there
<JFo> just got the call from TRasure's
<JFo> rather Treasure's
<akgraner> ahh ok
<scott-work> akgraner: thank you again for the interview, it looks fantastic - my kids were amazed that i was on the internet :P
<nhandler> My brother got a kick out of the results that show up for me. He started reading by behind motu interview at the dinner table ;)
<paultag> nhandler: older or younger?
<nhandler> paultag: 2 years younger
<paultag> nhandler: nice :)
<paultag> nhandler: my dad came accross a podcast I did a while back
<paultag> nhandler: he was loving that
<AlanBell> Pendulum_: can you change back to being Pendulum please
<Pendulum> AlanBell: sorry! I wasn't here and must have had a connection issue
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-13
<paultag> james_w: Hey, are you around?
<james_w> hi paultag
<paultag> james_w: Howdy. I'm playing with recipies, and I have a non-std source directory. Just wanted to bounce it off you, if you have time
<james_w> sure
<paultag> james_w: my upstream is http://git.debian.org/?p=collab-maint/fluxbox.git, I have it mirrored at https://code.edge.launchpad.net/~paultag/p5/debian-fluxbox
<james_w> P5?
<paultag> james_w: Paul's un-Paralleled Personal Project Pile
<paultag> james_w: just my local mirror of random stuff
<paultag> james_w: so the issue is that the source is not in the top level, the debuild -s goes on in the fluxbox-* dir under the root, and that pulls the tar files from ../
<james_w> that's certainly not standard
<maco> paultag: oh youre trying to do funny things with source packages and VCS too???
<paultag> james_w: :)
<paultag> maco: yeah, P.S. I just got this version of flux uploaded :)
<maco> i had james_w confused with what im doing for gally, but its how the lp recipe stuff suggests!
<maco> paultag: yay
<paultag> maco: hahaaha
<paultag> maco: :)
<paultag> james_w: it's far from standard, but we can't ship binaries in the debian/ dir, and this is a mirror from git.debian, so I can't do a merge
<paultag> or a nest, rather
<paultag> ( the second tar.gz has our branding in it )
<maco> by the way, i <3 firefox all-in-one-sidebar and tabmix. *really awesome* for vertical screen real estate
<paultag> maco: yeah?
<maco> paultag: my browser is not recognised as firefox by others :P
<paultag> maco: thats when you know it's right :)
<paultag> I've been playing with uzbl lately
<paultag> it's pretty cool
<paultag> james_w: any bits of wisdom for me?
<james_w> paultag: nope, I'm not sure how to deal with that
<paultag> james_w: is the backend using debuild -s ?
<paultag> or dpkg-buildsource
<paultag> or something else like that
<james_w> debuild, yes
<paultag> james_w: that will complete with success if the recipie allows me to cd before the build
<paultag> james_w: is there any way of having it debuild from a child directory?
<james_w> no
<paultag> james_w: so, no solution, wontfix ?
<paultag> ( that's not that much of an issue, this is a special case )
<james_w> you can file a bug
<james_w> there's no way to do that cd now
<paultag> james_w: would it be worth it to do so?
<paultag> I'm just not sure this would ever happen in an LP native package
<paultag> and I don't think that what I'm doing is "right"
<paultag> OK. Thanks james_w :)
<paultag> night maco :)
<ara> good morning all!
<jussi> Huomenta Ara!
<ara> hey jussi :)
<dpm> good morning all!
<dpm> morning ara, morning jussi
<jussi> Hei dpm
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning dholbach, kim0
<dholbach> hey dpm, kim0
<ara> morning dholbach, dpm, kim0
 * ara reboots after upgrading her laptop
<dholbach> hola ara
<ara> hey dholbach
<dholbach> nigelb: seems we only made a bit of a dent: http://qa.ubuntu.com/reports/patches/
<kim0> dpm: dholbach morning folks
 * kim0 waves morning to all
<kim0> morning ara :)
<nigelb> dholbach: \o/
 * nigelb hugs dholbach 
<dholbach> nigelb: more patch review days
<nigelb> dholbach: definitely.
<nigelb> If we can get it to <500 I would be very happy
<dholbach> we should talk to the guys from yesterday and see what their experience was like
<dholbach> and maybe we can do something for UGJ
<nigelb> dholbach: OMG!
<nigelb> 19% !!!!!!
<nigelb> \o/
 * nigelb pops the champange
<nigelb> dholbach: Yes, we should talk to the bug squad guys/gals to know what their experience was like.
<dholbach> nigelb: thanks for looking into this! :)
<dholbach> hola randa_
<randa> hola dholbach
<dholbach> ara: do you think we need to prepare much for the berlin jam? I think I could download all the ISOs in the office again, so we could get folks to upgrade and test
<ara> dholbach, that would be great, yes
<dholbach> ara: and I guess we should use squid-deb-proxy again :)
<dholbach> ok, looks like you have everything sorted out already :)
<ara> do I?
<dholbach> ara: well, there's nothing on your todo list for it, is there? :)
<ara> ah, OK, it looks like it
<dpm> kim0, where did you add the ignoreabi option for your nvidia driver?
<kim0> dpm: add this line to xorg.conf ServerLayout section =>   Option  "IgnoreABI"     "true"
<jussi> http://pastebin.com/pzWyg9W1
<jussi> theres an example xorg ;)
<dpm> that's what confuses me, in one instance it is under ServerLayout, and on the other under ServerFlags. In any case, neither works for me.
<dpm> thanks kim0 and jussi
<jussi> dpm: you do have the ppa added...?
<jussi> dpm: https://edge.launchpad.net/~ubuntu-x-swat/+archive/x-updates
<dpm> yeah, and the latest nvidia driver installed
<dpm> according to man xorg.conf it should go under ServerFlags - not that it makes a difference on my system
<kim0> dpm: that's nvidia-current version for me => 256.44-0ubuntu0sarvatt3
<kim0> dpm: might wanna join #ubuntu+1
<dpm> same here
<dpm> I should probably ask on the x guys channel
<paultag_> nigelb: where do I file debdiffs for syncs to?
<czajkowski> morning aloha
<paultag> czajkowski: heyya :)
<nigelb> paultag: no need of debdiff for  a sync
<paultag> nigelb: I asked in motu and got a response. sorry for the ping
<nigelb> just have a bug.  there is a synctool or something in ubuntu-dev-tools AFAIK
<paultag> in devscripts,  yeah
 * nigelb hugs paultag :)
 * paultag hugs nigelb 
<paultag> nigelb: it looks good, and it's almost done https://buildd.debian.org/pkg.cgi?pkg=fluxbox
<nigelb> paultag: woohoo!
<paultag> nigelb: http://i.imgur.com/qsrT4.png <-- debian build, http://i.imgur.com/9JYf8.png <-- ubuntu build
<nigelb> paultag: ROCKING!
<paultag> nigelb: it should be nice to rid the debian swirl from the ubuntu release
<nigelb> paultag: well, its subjective.
<nigelb> I, for one, do not mind.
<nhandler> nigelb: AFAIK, that script still hasn't gotten the official OK from the archive admins. I would still use requestsync for now
<paultag> nigelb: it just looks rank amateur to look like you've not even put 10 minutes of work into the package :)
<paultag> nhandler: that's the one I'm using :)
<nigelb> nhandler: wait, requestsync is what I was talking about.
<nhandler> nigelb: Ah, ok. There is another script (not sure if it is in u-d-t yet) that basically allows developers to actually perform a pseudo-sync
<akgraner> Good Morning :-)  and Happy Happy Friday!
<nhandler> Hello akgraner
<akgraner> nhandler itnet7 pointed out the formating on the NC team reports and how it was appearing on the wiki page
<akgraner> I fixed it on the newsletter but I wanted to show a couple people who help with the reports on the NC team why a little different formating was needed - so I'll fix the team reports page once I show them the example
<nhandler> akgraner: What was the issue with that team again? (I can't keep the various problems straight)
 * czajkowski hugs nhandler 
<czajkowski> nhandler: just think if we had all 142 teams doing them!
<akgraner> it's just not lining up with the other US team reports
<akgraner> it just needs a == NC Team Report == above the include
<akgraner> so it will line up when you run your script otherwise it's not indented correctly
<nhandler> akgraner: Well, it might be worht mentioning that the TeamReport page already includes a title for their report. By including "Ubuntu North Carolina LoCo Team" in the report itself, it shows up twice
<nhandler> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/TeamReports/July2010#Ubuntu%20North%20Carolina%20LoCo%20Team
<akgraner> we can fix it :-) we can just delete it from the include
<nhandler> :)
<akgraner> just wanted to let you know we were aware of it
<akgraner> AlanBell, ping
<AlanBell> hi
<akgraner> AlanBell, daviey got it - someone wanted mootbot-uk added to a channel ;-)
 * akgraner <3's mootbot-uk
<AlanBell> okies
 * AlanBell will get back to work on the voting feature of the python one this weekend
<akgraner> :-)
<dholbach> ok my friends - I'm heading out for the weekend - have a good one and see you soon!
<paultag> dholbach: before you go --
<paultag> dholbach: I got my package in Debain, it builds the theme as you suggested, thanks for talking me off the ledge :)
<dholbach> paultag: ROCK ON
<dholbach> have a great WE
<dpm> hey, any wiki experts around? I'm trying to find out why this page redirects to a pdf attachment: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Translations/Surveys/TeamsHealthcheck (at least on my firefox it does)
<paultag> dpm: not that page?
<paultag> dpm: let me test with FF
<paultag> dpm: yeah, nothing here that redirects to a PDF
<paultag> dpm: are you sure you don't have an ?attachment at the end of your url ?
<dpm> paultag, I'm pretty certain, I've tried it several times. In any case, if that works for you, that's a great help, as now I know it's a problem on my side, so thanks :)
<paultag> dpm: sure, I'll see if I can't reproduce some other way
<paultag> dpm: Ah, I see why
<paultag> dpm: the pdf is embedded. Is it this? https://wiki.ubuntu.com//Translations/Surveys/TeamsHealthcheck?action=AttachFile&amp;do=get&amp;target=SurveySummary.pdf
<paultag> dpm: might want to change  * {{attachment:SurveySummary.pdf}} to be a [[  ]]
<paultag> dpm: the {{ }} is for images IIRC ( showing them in-page ) and it's trying to render it as an object in the browser. Mine failed because it does not have the plugin, but I could see it redirecting to try and save face
<dpm> paultag, right, but why can that possibly cause the redirect?
<paultag> dpm: see above :)
<paultag> dpm: it's throwing it in <object> tags
<paultag> I'm pretty sure FF would freak out at that
<dpm> paultag, ok, great, thanks. Yeah, I had installed adobereader for some testing, and the plugin loads the embedded document. Let me change it to [[]]
<paultag> dpm: let's try and duplicate, one sec
<paultag> dpm: http://me.pault.ag/test.html
<paultag> dpm: does that do the same thing?
<dpm> paultag, yeah, it does exactly the same thing in FF
<paultag> dpm: OK, if you look at the source, that's the exact line from the page. Looks like a FF / MoinMoin issue, I'd file a bug if that's something you were expecting -- might want to [[ ]] to work around it
<dpm> paultag, changing {{}} to [[]] did it, thanks a lot!
<paultag> dpm: sure thing :)
<cjohnston> howdy
 * nigelb goes what in the.... http://www.impactlab.net/2010/07/29/amazing-miniature-pencil-sculptures-by-dalton-ghetti/
<AlanBell> http://www.theopensourcerer.com/2010/08/13/going-headless/
<AlanBell> would appreciate feedback on that one
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-14
<duanedesign> morning all
<pleia2> evening, duanedesign :)
<duanedesign> hello pleia2 :)
<duanedesign> just spent 30 minutes outside trying to see a metor shower. No luck though
<pleia2> yeah, it's too cloudy here, again :\
<duanedesign> the only cloud in the sky seems to be in the direction you are supposed to look
<nigelb> AlanBell: good one
<nigelb> duanedesign: hahaha, murphy's law of star gazing.
<duanedesign> nigelb:  right
<duanedesign> :)
<AlanBell> morning nigelb
<nigelb> afternoon rather... :)
<nigelb> though I still haven't had my breakfast, so it should be morning.
 * AlanBell goes for breckie
<nigelb> AlanBell: share some of those cornflakes :p
<AlanBell> too late, all gone
<nigelb> AlanBell: Do you remember how many days before uds the sponsorship results are announced?
<duanedesign> nigelb: have they started taking applications for sponsorship?
<duanedesign> aha, i gguess it is up
<duanedesign> http://summit.ubuntu.com/uds-n/
<doctormo> Morning nigelb and AlanBell
<AlanBell> morning doctormo, nice blog post(s)
<doctormo> AlanBell: Art and social philosophy :-D
<doctormo> AlanBell: what are you up to today?
<AlanBell> putting a bed together
<AlanBell> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=130418255532
<AlanBell> £21 \o/
<doctormo> Awesome
<czajkowski> Aloha
<doctormo> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> doctormo: hi
<nigelb> duanedesign: the application is up, but I'm waiting for official announcement
 * nigelb hugs doctormo 
<nigelb> Beautiful post :)
 * AlanBell listens to akgraner and jfo in glorious stereo
<nigelb> AlanBell: what? where?
<AlanBell> http://akgraner.com/?p=661
<nigelb> wow, akgraner's site is getting hammered
<nigelb> I fear she got digged/slashdotted.
<AlanBell> planet ubuntued
<nigelb> heh, yeah, ubuntu planetooed
<nigelb> Yep, out for good.  Can't get to it.
<duanedesign> nigelb: ahhh. might be a good idea. Need a few days to prepare anyway :)
<nigelb> duanedesign: heh, I need to first confirm if I can get a passport on time.
<nigelb> Tuesday will be D-day for that.
<czajkowski> nigelb: I think that's just a by product, but none of the information nor location is up so I'd say that page being up means diddly squat tbh
<nigelb> czajkowski: Its more like, ok, the backend stuff is ready.  Jono get ready for the blog post
<czajkowski> perhaps
<doctormo> czajkowski: You could mention in your blog post about fixing bugs that cjohnston uses groundcontrol :-)
<doctormo> Others could too.
<czajkowski> you could leave a comment on it
#ubuntu-community-team 2010-08-15
<nigelb> Looks like akgraner and Jfo totally underestimated the fame for their podcast.
<nigelb> Amber's site seems to have gotten hammered.
<czajkowski> nigelb: I'd say it's her server
<czajkowski> she wasnt sure which one to put the recording on
<czajkowski> may not have been able to handle any number of downloads
<nigelb> czajkowski: ah, but that's an effect of tooo much bandwidth usage isn't it?
<czajkowski> any level of downloads depending on the server and setup can cause it to go down.
<nigelb> hehe, looks like we all love them
<nigelb> I didn't even get a chance to download :(
<vish> doctormo: since when does rms read/use the internet and comment on blogs?
<nigelb> vish: since someone faked his name? :p
<vish> nigelb: must be a bad con artist, first rule always know your subject well!! ;p
<nigelb> hahaha
<czajkowski> just realised I didnt start a mail off with Aloha
<czajkowski> cant be a good sign
<Pendulum> czajkowski: you feeling okay?
 * nigelb waves to Pendulum 
 * nigelb hugs AlanBell :)
<nigelb> Thank you for that script.  I just generated the list of Ubuntu developers for interview planning.
 * nigelb likes http://www.google.co.in/ today :)
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye
<czajkowski> just odd didnt start mail with aloha, tis veryme
<nigelb> popey: totally agree.
<nigelb> salt and pepper is the only combination that goes with egg :)
<Pendulum> or just don't eat eggs
<czajkowski> nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<czajkowski> never nyommy runny eggs
<nigelb> heh
<Pendulum> I don't like eggs by themselves
<nigelb> the debate was whether ketchup goes with eggs.
<nigelb> Ew.
<nigelb> czajkowski: love the new picture :)
 * nigelb thinks the glasses look *awesome*
<czajkowski> thanks
<Pendulum> nigelb: it's a midwestern US thing
<Pendulum> they put ketchup on EVERYTHING
<nigelb> Pendulum: yeah, but the people suggesting it are British/Irish.
<nigelb> Scary. :P
<AlanBell> ketchup on eggs . . .
<AlanBell> no.
<nigelb> AlanBell: talk to sil.
<czajkowski> tis yummy
<czajkowski> also I hate cold eggs or egg salad
<AlanBell> egg and chips with ketchup on the side, or a full English with beans and eggs works fine
<czajkowski> runny eggs and chips smoothered in salt and vinegar and a large dolop of ketchup
<czajkowski> YUMMY!!!
<nigelb> speaking of food, I just got back from a wonderful pizza :)
 * AlanBell just roasted a chicken
<AlanBell> (not Hermione)
<nigelb> AlanBell: whats the connection between chicken and Hermione?
<AlanBell> Hermione is one of my chickens who is a bit ill at the moment
<AlanBell> I have been looking after one chicken and roasting another
 * nigelb LOLs
<AlanBell> not much eating on Hermione anyhow
<nigelb> I thought there was some Harry Potter connection with chicken that I didn't read of :p
<AlanBell> http://twitpic.com/2ezai9
<AlanBell> the kids chose the name
<Pendulum> AlanBell: I don't think you'd want to roast Hermione. Especially as she's ill
<AlanBell> yeah, Miss White is looking nice and plump though
<highvoltage> is this where the food discussion is happening? :)
 * nigelb renames channel to #ubuntu-food
<czajkowski> highvoltage: yup
<czajkowski> highvoltage: good weekend ?
<highvoltage> czajkowski: I guess
<highvoltage> czajkowski: kind of sucks that it's sunday already!
<czajkowski> highvoltage: aye but there is lots to do over there at the weekends
<doctormo> AlanBell: You have chickens to eat? also eggs?
<AlanBell> doctormo: the eating chicken came from the supermarket
<doctormo> AlanBell: Ah, did you stuff it?
<AlanBell> the egg laying ones live in the garden
<AlanBell> no, just roasted it on top of a load of courgettes from the allotment
<doctormo> Interesting, I'm of the opinion that a chicken can not be roasted without garlic suppositories.
<AlanBell> that might perk up the poorly one!
<doctormo> AlanBell: It very well may do. Everything else going fine on this weekend?
<AlanBell> yup, things are cool
<nhandler> Hmm...pongo looks rather useful
<doctormo> nhandler: pongo?
<nhandler> doctormo: Forgive the omgubuntu link: http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/08/pongo-records-screen-activity-audio.html
<doctormo> nhandler: So it's a tool to does the whole gtkrecordmydesktop + cheese thing I was doing... hmm
<nhandler> doctormo: Yep. Not sure how well it works, but it looks interesting
<doctormo> nhandler: What videos are you planing on making?
<nhandler> doctormo: Currently, nothing. I don't have a webcam, so I currently have no need for the app.
<doctormo> Ah, apropos of something
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-08
<nigelb> Morning!
<kim0> Morning everyone
<popey> Good morning world!
<czajkowski> aloha
<mhall119> morning
<Pendulum> hi mhall119
<paultag> challah, alle
<Pendulum> hiya paultag
<paultag> Pendulum: morning :)
<paultag> Pendulum: howareya today?
<Pendulum> awake for now :)
<paultag> :)
 * czajkowski tickles paultag 
<czajkowski> howdy
<paultag> czajkowski: oh you're in a cheery mood :)
<paultag> czajkowski: aloha :)
<czajkowski> paultag: we have some mails to be doing my dear
<czajkowski> always brightens my day!
<czajkowski> paultag: also I'll be offline for 10 days at the end of the month :D something to look forward to
<popey> ooo me too :D
<paultag> czajkowski: we do indeed :)
<paultag> czajkowski: Woohoo!
<paultag> popey: :)
<czajkowski> paultag: looking forward to me being offline :p
<nigelb> Morning!
<czajkowski> popey: looking forward to me being offline :)
<paultag> czajkowski: totally :)
<czajkowski> we have 19 more teams to process by the end of october
<paultag> czajkowski: are you going to be offline for real or keep poking back on IRC?
<czajkowski> and I need to get the final number of teams who didnt ask canonical for their gift so we know for future reference
<czajkowski> paultag: for real I'm heading to Lahinch where I'd have to go to an internet cafe which I'll do once a day to check email re jobs
<paultag> czajkowski: awesome
<paultag> czajkowski: you need it :)
<czajkowski> nah not really
<paultag> czajkowski: bah! de-stress for a while
<czajkowski> ust a break from UK
<czajkowski> I can hardly be stressed sitting on my arse for the last 3 months :)
<paultag> :)
<popey> haha
 * popey has holidy too
<czajkowski> I have a way with words what can I say :)
<czajkowski> popey: ohh nice
<czajkowski> holidays++
<nigelb> hah, lightning strike in Ireland led to Amazon and Microsoft outage.
<paultag> czajkowski.....
<paultag> was that you again?
<popey> brushing her hair
<popey> *zap*
 * czajkowski peers at popey 
<czajkowski> getting the hang of this G+ lark
<czajkowski> hey at least Google didnt get effected over there
<czajkowski> jussi: how did you derail a post down to MS :(
<jussi> czajkowski: oh Im so sorry...
<jussi> :P
<czajkowski> lots of people chose to use non oss products/applications/tools that's fine.  I use skype to ring home to the folks. doesnt make me evil, use the right tool for the right job
<jussi> czajkowski: its after popey's "I feel so dirty" comments when he bought it...
<nigelb> greg-g / pleia2: lol, and ANOTHER ubuntu member stolen by the California LoCO :-P
 * AlanBell agrees. czajkowski isn't evil because of using skype.
<paultag> Let's go LoCoHiO!
 * popey peers at his irssi window
<popey> running inside putty on windows 7 on a mac
<popey> double whammy of 'evil'
<popey> *
<popey> Note: Not evil.
<greg-g> nigelb: ;)
<paultag> I'm on cygwin now. Only way I could make my work machine usable
<paultag> barely
<nigelb> greg-g: heh, when's the big move?
<czajkowski> akgraner: nope am just evil clearly :)
<czajkowski> akgraner: flip side is I'm irish, so loveable :)
<paultag> rougish
<paultag> you're rougish :)
<paultag> roguish
<nigelb> lolfail at spelling? ;)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, totally. rogue not rouge
<Pendulum> czajkowski: was there some tabcomplete fail in there?
 * AlanBell is fully confused now
<nigelb> I'm guessing there's a mix of IRC + facebook
<paultag> nah
<czajkowski> Pendulum: aye
<paultag> I think she meant AlanBell
<paultag> not akgraner
<nigelb> Ah, that makes sense
<greg-g> nigelb: fingers crossed, leaving town on Wed morning, Thurs morning at the latest. Then driving for 2 weeks across the country before making it to the bay.
<czajkowski> Pendulum: G+ Twitter irc and fb chatting is not a goog combination for my brain it seems
<czajkowski> AlanBell: I'm irish :)
<nigelb> greg-g: You're driving cross-country? WOW!
<AlanBell> czajkowski: I had noticed ;)
<greg-g> nigelb: oh yeah, it'll be great
<nigelb> I know someone who's probably just finished a 3-day bike ride to MV.
<AlanBell> czajkowski: to be sure you are
<greg-g> nigelb: got all of our stuff/bed/etc in these things: http://www.upack.com/, Just the essentials in the car (and our bikes)
<nigelb> greg-g: Bike + car?
<paultag> nigelb: so you can stop and go for a bike
<paultag> sitting in a car for a few days sucks
<nigelb> ah
<greg-g> nigelb: bikes on the car so we can go for rides when we want, exactly what paultag said :)
<paultag> it's a damn fine idea if I may say so :)
<greg-g> really, it only taks a little over 2 days of driving to get there, but we stretching it to 2 weeks, so we'll have things to do/explore
<nigelb> I've at most done one night of travel on a car/bike
<paultag> should be a blast
<nigelb> My longer trips have been train, which was awesome
<greg-g> I drove from Minneapolis to outer LA (for Coachella '07) in 2 days :)
<greg-g> nigelb: yeah, train would be nice, but not sure we're selling the car yet
<paultag> greg-g: and I bet you were snorting instant coffee off the dash
<paultag> there's no way I could do that :)
<greg-g> no comment
<paultag> :P
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> you claim the 5th? :P
<greg-g> indeed, but not that I did anything wrong
<paultag> nigelb: you plead the 5th :)
<paultag> or cite
<paultag> :)
<greg-g> make use of... envoke... whatever ;)
 * paultag twitches
<nigelb> paultag: right whatever ;)
<paultag> sed s/envoke/invoke/g
<paultag> christ, sorry, that was getting to me
<paultag> I think I have OCD
<greg-g> lol, sorry
<greg-g> I think we just kicked everyone else's convo out of the room :(
<paultag> hahaha, ain't no thang. I have these odd twitches. When I see something misspelled by someone else ( since I suck at spelling ), i compulse and write a sed script to fix it :)
<AlanBell> there is an irssi plugin to apply them
<paultag> AlanBell: o'rly?
<paultag> wow that was dickish of me
<paultag> sorry greg-g
<AlanBell> paultag: I can't find it now, but a couple of years ago I nearly wrote one and discovered it had already been done
<paultag> AlanBell: :)
<greg-g> paultag: wait, why are you sorry?
<paultag> greg-g: for sed'ing you
<greg-g> paultag: I don't mind being sed'ed if it fixes a mistake of mine.
<paultag> :P
<paultag> nigelb: Oh, did you see -- I got Syn linking and unlinking packages :)
<paultag> it is fragile, but it "works"
<nigelb> paultag: so, eventually you'll have something like debian
<paultag> nigelb: nah :)
<paultag> nigelb: this is much more primitive and less robust
<nigelb> "eventually"!
<paultag> nigelb: but it's orders faster then dpkg, which is just awesome
<paultag> nigelb: because you can install things in batches at the same time, and force the HD IO to 100% rather then doing 1, waiting, doing another
<paultag> it's also computer maintainable, so I won't have to touch packages once they're working unless it fails
<paultag> which is nice :)
<paultag> nigelb: http://pastebin.com/9ruXNgNa
<nigelb> paultag: lol, I know what fbautostart is, but everytime I see it, I go "autostart facebook? what?"
<paultag> nigelb: :)
<paultag> nigelb: it was the only simple package I did not have installed that I could synize
<paultag> in theory I could slowly use Syn to borg a Debian install
<paultag> I'd have to match glibc versions or i'd be shifting without a clutch
<paultag> although that's not a bad idea...
<mhall119> paultag: did you see I got a website?
<paultag> mhall119: yepppers, sure did. Checked it out and all that
<mhall119> I need to write up some content for it now
<paultag> :)
<paultag> mhall119: I'm going to get a site "reedfeeder" and have pictures of people feeding panda bears bamboo
<paultag> and steal all yers misspells
<paultag> with cute panda bears
<paultag> they'l never leave
<paultag> muhahaha
<mhall119> paultag: make sure you provide an rss I can subscribe to ;)
<paultag> :P
<jono> kim0, brb, sound issues, rebooting
<jono> kim0, all set?
<kim0> yeah
<jono> kim0, invite sent
<jono> kim0, let's make sure we get those slider images unblocked ASAP
<jono> I think they will help bring more traffic
<kim0> will ping Aljandra again .. they need to look good also :)
<jono> folks, I am asking kim0 to get more traffic flowing to cloud.ubuntu.com - ideas and comments welcome
<jono> kim0, totally
<technoviking> morning all
<akgraner> technoviking, morning....and here I am thinking it's 5 o'clock somewhere :-)
 * akgraner mumbles something about it being Monday :-P
<Pendulum> akgraner: it's almost 5 o'clock in the UK
<Pendulum> :)
<AlanBell> it is, what happens at 5?
<technoviking> beer o'clock
<AlanBell> oh good, make mine a pint
<akgraner> jono, kim0 I know said you want to drive more traffic but what other information are you wanting to get out - just get people to the site in general and let them take it from there or is there more of a specific message to write about?
<kim0> akgraner: It should be more about raising the site's visibility (especially outside the typical ubuntu circles), and getting more conversations going on
<akgraner> kim0, gotcha...
<nigelb> haha
<nigelb> http://www.theonion.com/articles/scientists-trace-heat-wave-to-massive-star-at-cent,21088/
<jcastro> kim0: would it be useful to link the cloud subforum prominently on it?
<kim0> jcastro: the cloud subforum is not getting a ton of traffic, so not sure how helpful that would be
<jcastro> ah
<jcastro> well, I was thinking on how you could have discussions on cloud.u.c, if you gave people a place to discuss
<kim0> it's more about comments and converstaions on articles
<jcastro> ah ok
 * jcastro goes back to thinking more then
<kim0> ok folks, I'll be mostly afk for now .. see you tomorrow
<jcastro> take it easy!
<nigelb> jcastro: Did you change teams? :P
<jcastro> jono: ~30 minutes?
<nigelb> AlanBell: what's happening in London? :(
<AlanBell> people want to steal stuff
<jono> jcastro, will ping you after lunch
<jcastro> no worries
<jcastro> jono: interwebs here is not so hot, we'll have to fallback to phones.
<jono> jcastro, np
<czajkowski> Lovely riots in London
<czajkowski> right around the corner from me
<jussi> czajkowski: you are near tottenham?
<czajkowski> jussi: it's moved down from Tottenham
<jussi> czajkowski: ahh ok, I hadnt been following that close.
<jussi> what is the cause of the riots?
<czajkowski> what originally started it off was a guy shot by the police but it's long gone past that
<czajkowski> just thugs now
<technoviking> somtime people just look for reason to be a-holes
<czajkowski> technoviking: indeed
<popey> http://londonriotsmap.appspot.com/
<czajkowski> tesco closed earlier on
<czajkowski> bookies closed around 7 and don't normally till 10
<jcastro> jono: heya, I'm around now if you want to char
<jcastro> er, chat, or we can punt till later, up to you
<jono> jcastro, give me two mins and then lets talk, wrapping an email now
<jono> jcastro, all set
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> jono: I'll step out from the conference room
<jono> jcastro, cheers
<jcastro> <-- eod
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-09
<kim0> Morning folks
<czajkowski> aloha
<duanedesign> morning all
<kim0> o/ everyone
<greg-g> g'morn
<nigelb> mornin greg-g
<mhall119> akgraner: are you running a VM inside of a VM?
<jcastro> kim0: hi!
<kim0> jcastro: hey
<jcastro> kim0: ok so I think makes more sense to do the ensemble report on friday so I can summarize everything that happened at the sprint
<jcastro> what do you think?
<kim0> jcastro: yeah that makes sense
<nigelb> Hello, FYI: Summit and LD will go down temporarily today for a shift to a new server.
<jcastro> kim0: ok, so this conference I am going to is about nosql
<jcastro> kim0: so my demo/workshop is going to be mongodb
<jcastro> I asked juan how the formula works and he's going to give it a once over.
<kim0> jcastro: sounds cool
<akgraner> mhall119, I am using Testdrive which allows for 3 options to run a VM with KVM, Virtualbox and Parallel and as of this moment my wifi is crippling along and testbox isn't responding at all....
<akgraner> testdrive even
<akgraner> grrr...
<mhall119> akgraner: maybe you should stick to just apt-get install virtualbox-ose and downloading the daily ISO
<mhall119> less magic that way
<rrnwexec> what's up with loco.ubuntu.com?
<mhall119> rrnwexec: server has been failing for over a week, IS is switching it to a new one today
<nigelb> heh, I just tweeted and mentioned it in here a while back
<nigelb> we're switching severs today!
<akgraner> yeah but TestDrive is supposed to be the *easy* way for people...and up until today it was :-/  ok yesterday even
<jcastro> maybe the magic smoke got let out
<rrnwexec> ah. that seems like a good idea :)
<nigelb> jcastro: troll :P
<paultag> nigelb: I swear to god, if anyone else uses the word `troll' wrong again, I'll flip out
<paultag> nigelb: plus, it's a long-standing joke that's actually funny
<paultag> (magic smoke powers every IC, and when you break it, you let the magic smoke out, and it's broken)
<mhall119> paultag: troll trolling
<akgraner> magic smoke would be nice right now....
<akgraner> just sayin'
<paultag> akgraner: damn straight
<paultag> nigelb: trolling is, for your information, where you put a comment out that is meant to incite reaction in a large crowd that would genrally disagree with the comment
<paultag> nigelb: so going into #ubuntu and asking about a windows machine is trolling. The reaction would be what they're after
<jcastro> hey paultag
<nigelb> akgraner: would you please instruct paultag on what trolling is?
<nigelb> :)
<nigelb> I still have the slides!
<jcastro> paultag: bless your heart!
<paultag> nigelb: in jcastro's case, where he made a snarky comment, that is not trolling kthx
<paultag> jcastro: Oh bless you!
<nigelb> jcastro++
<jcastro> I reserve the right to troll at all times.
<akgraner> nigelb, you can forward them...with regards..."Bless your heart"
<paultag> the akgraner method
<nigelb> paultag: didja wake up on the wrong side of the bed?
<nigelb> jcastro: haha
<paultag> nigelb: no, why?
<paultag> nigelb: I just wrote the most amazing bit of code
<paultag> full xdg .desktop parser in under 100 lines, squashed
<akgraner> nigelb, this is paultag raw and live in IRC...
<nigelb> Well, I'm having a crappy day. Need to get off computer.
<mhall119> I coulda done it in 2 lines with Perl
<nigelb> with regex!
<paultag> mhall119: yeah, me too "asdjgfas;fas;'fg'asg;lajglkajg;lkas;gas;jg;asjg" > foo.pl
<akgraner> (/me notes it sounds like it should be an album cover doesn't it)
<mhall119> paultag: no way that's valid perl, not enough randomness
<akgraner> grrr where is an 8 foot cable when you need one....
<paultag> anywho, time to bring that 1000 line delta against fluxbox down to about 800
<jcastro> word
<mhall119> removing comments makes the code smaller
<paultag> mhall119: yes, but makes it unmaintainable :)
<mhall119> it's already in C though
<paultag> mhall119: right now if I took them out, it'd be hard for me to read
<paultag> mhall119: C++
<paultag> tyvm
<mhall119> like that's better
<paultag> mhall119: it is!
<paultag> has nice object abstractions
<paultag> I'd have to write this with void pointers in C
<paultag> and void pointers to void pointers
<paultag> I relized yesterday was my 3 year with Ubuntu
<paultag> because I wanted until the membership meeting date was a cool one -- so I got my +1 on 08/08/08
<mhall119> heh
<nigelb> jcastro: wanna tweet that summit's probably going to be down for next 1 hour or so?
<jcastro> who's using summit?
<jcastro> LD is the important one imo
<nigelb> ahem, sponsorship?
<jcastro> oh, right.
<jcastro> lol, good idea.
<czajkowski> LOL
 * czajkowski hugs jcastro 
<nigelb> don't want someone missing out because they applied on the wrong machine ;)
<paultag> git.fluxbox says it, so it must be true!! -- http://git.fluxbox.org/fluxbox_paul.git/tree/util/fbautostart/src/state.cc?h=fbautostart-redux#n44
<czajkowski> http://twitpic.com/63f9hg taken earlier on , now add more police, it's crazy and all my local shops are restaurants are shut closed.
<mhall119> czajkowski: :(
<czajkowski> paultag: how are you logging into gtalk ?
<popey> pleia2: too quick for me :D
<popey> (ted)
<pleia2> I cheated, I'm a list admin so I had to approve his message first ;)
<czajkowski> hehe
<paultag> czajkowski: humm?
<paultag> czajkowski: what do you mean?
<czajkowski> paultag: keeps logging you in and out for the last few hours
<paultag> czajkowski: humm, odd
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm in Gmail, that's it
<jcastro> kim0: when are you doing your next screencast?
<czajkowski> website?
<kim0> jcastro: well, probably very soon .. why
<jcastro> do you have a subject yet?
<kim0> jcastro: suggest :)
<jcastro> mongodb in ensemble would be awesome
<jcastro> so we can reuse that when we go to nosqlcamp
<kim0> jcastro: do we have a formula ?
<kim0> jcastro: juan's one you mentioned ?
<jcastro> juan is working on it, it's mostly complete afaik
<jcastro> yeah
<kim0> where can I get that
<kim0> I can do it tomorrow morning
<jcastro> ok, I'll ping him on -ensemble
<kim0> jcastro: leave me a msg on where to get it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> kim0: aha: https://code.launchpad.net/~negronjl
<jcastro> there's a master and a slave
<kim0> yeah .. I never touched mongo before .. we'll see how well that goes :)
 * kim0 <- eod .. partially afk o/
<pleia2> btw, the CC (and jono, I think) is having a conference call in ~10 minutes to discuss some of the membership stuffs
<jono> pleia2, yep, I will be there
<pleia2> cool
<greg-g> good
<jono> technoviking, we lost you
<technoviking> phones in my building just died
<jono> technoviking, no worries, dial in if possible, but understand if you can't
<technoviking> they are doing work on the system before school starts probably just down for a minute
<jono> technoviking, np
<czajkowski> mhall119: can you give wifey a big hug from me please
<czajkowski> and tell her she is funny witty and keeps me sane
<mhall119> sure will
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> I got the story in real-time too, it was entertaining
<czajkowski> I can only imagine
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-10
<mhall119> paultag: akgraner: http://readfeeder.net:8000/tour/
<mhall119> feedback/corrections/questions welcome
<akgraner> sweeeetttt!! mhall119 thanks!
<paultag> mhall119: for sure
<mhall119> thanks
<paultag> mhall119: it's a bit squashed on my Mini 110, but most apps are. Just kinda annoying that there's so much whitespace above it, but I can see how it looks good on a bigger screen
<paultag> and refreshing messes up where I had my mouse :)
<mhall119> paultag: what is your resolution?
<paultag>    1024x600       60.0*+
<mhall119> hmmm, let me see what I can do
<paultag> mhall119: it's OK, just a small papercut. If I F11 it (which I usually do) it's fine :)
<paultag> it actually almost looks designed for it when I use exactly 600
<paultag> mhall119: all in all, very cool. Got me reading. I think that's a pretty nice slug. You should have a last page that asks for an email to get an update when it's open for registration
<mhall119> paultag: any better now?
<mhall119> the table is fixed at 800px wide
<mhall119> :(
<paultag> mhall119: I'm 1024 wide, 600 high
<mhall119> ah, misread, ok cool
<paultag> mhall119: but yeah, that's great
<mhall119> cool
<paultag> yeah that looks much nicer on a Mini 110
<mhall119> paultag: yeah, I'm working on the "give me your emails!" part
<paultag> mhall119: well done, can't wait to see how it turns out
<paultag> mhall119: hahaha
<mhall119> I'm just hoping it'll bring in $75/month to pay for an EC2 t1.small
<mhall119> anything above that is gravy
<paultag> mhall119: how many users would that be
<mhall119> dunno, I'm going to do a survey of the beta testers to see what they'd be willing to pay to keep using it
<mhall119> somewhere between $5 and $20 per month I think
<mhall119> for the "pro" accounts
<paultag> IMHO 2 is a bit high
<paultag> 20 *
<paultag> I'd guess from 5 -> 7 is about right
<paultag> if you're costing more then netflix it might cause a bit of "well, do I really need this"
<mhall119> given that I'm targetting people who will use it to earn money, I don't think $20 will be too high
<paultag> true true
<mhall119> which is why I want akgraner's insights ;)
<mhall119> if it'll save $20 worth of her time per month, then it'll be an easy sell
<paultag> Yeah, I'm just a freetard neckbeard :)
<mhall119> that's why there's gonna be free accounts
<paultag> who's anal about getting data in order
<mhall119> or you can grab the source and thrown your own instance up somewhere
<paultag> yar
<paultag> and since it's AGPL, you can get the source back if they hack up something
<mhall119> you noticed that huh?
<paultag> :)
<mhall119> I use selfish licenses
<paultag> I have the same on Whube
<paultag> if you GPL it and put it up you don't have to give back source
<paultag> becuse they're not distributing binaries
<mhall119> yup
<kim0> Morning everyone
<ejat> morning
<jussi> AlanBell: ping
<jussi> AlanBell: mootbot has an issue, could you please drop the uk version into #ubuntu-meeting so we have _something_ there?
<AlanBell> hi jussi
<jussi> AlanBell: o/
<AlanBell> meetingology is in #ubuntu-meeting now
<jussi> thanks!
<jussi> AlanBell: could you update the topic to let people know how it works? :D
<jussi> (its -t in there)
<duanedesign> 'lo all
<jussi> AlanBell: thanks for doing htat
<mhall119> morning
<czajkowski> jussi: ping
<jussi> czajkowski: yes?
<Pendulum> hiya
<jussi> o/ Pendulum
<czajkowski> jussi: got mhall119 thanks
<czajkowski> 2nd person in -ie to use Kubuntu
<jussi> ok :)
<paultag> czajkowski: did you ask someone to join locoteams for a support question?
<paultag> czajkowski: there's a kubuntu help channel :)
<czajkowski> paultag: to sign the CoC
<czajkowski> one of the -ie team
<paultag> czajkowski: still, the #kubuntu folks can help
<czajkowski> I sent him there also
<paultag> gpg --clearsign
<paultag> btw :)
<paultag> using the GUI takes a lot of time
<paultag> just wget the CoC and gpg --clearsign <file.txt>
<Pici> They asked in #kubuntu, and got an answer.
<paultag> then upload the asc
<paultag> Pici: roger doger. thought so. Cheers :)
<akgraner> mhall119, I'll try it out sometime today - but I have 3 things in front of me that have to be finished first.
<akgraner> kim0, I'm still working on that doc for you, I just ran out of daylight yesterday so I'll finish it this morning
<kim0> akgraner: no problemo .. tyt :)
<mhall119> akgraner: no worries, I'm working on the beta signup forms now
<jono> kim0, jcastro sorry some audio problems, rebooting
<jono> kim0, jcastro ok, all set
<kim0> I'm here
<jcastro> ok one sec
<jcastro> this might not work for me with the internet situation
<jcastro> but I'll give it a shot
<jono> invite sent
<jono> jcastro, kim0 want to do skype and I can call your phone jcastro?
<kim0> skype works
<kim0> g+ is actually not loading for me it seems
<jcastro> I think that's best for be
<jcastro> it's not even loading for me
<kim0> same here!
<jono> np
<jono> one sec
<jcastro> Anyone decent with libreoffice? We have a new person on the design team that needs a bit of help over email and I totally suck at LO, so I'm looking for a volunteer
 * popey nominates AlanBell 
<jono> jcastro, https://code.launchpad.net/~unity-team/unity/unity-blur-backup/+merge/70486
<jono> :-)
<jcastro> oooh yeah!
<nigelb> jcastro: I have the perfect thing for you
<nigelb> https://github.com/busyloop/lolcat
 * nigelb is installing it for lolz
<mhall119> paultag: it looks like you were right
<AlanBell> jcastro: happy to help, or they could use their LoCo team
<jcastro> oh excellent
<jcastro> that would be a good intro for her
<AlanBell> jcastro: is she in millbank?
<jcastro> yeah
<AlanBell> then #ubuntu-uk or our mailing list would both be excellent resources
<paultag> mhall119: o'rly?
<mhall119> ya rly
<paultag> mhall119: about what? It's not often people admit that to my face
<paultag> mhall119: they say it gets to my ego
<czajkowski> paultag: it can't get bigger surely :
<czajkowski> :p
<czajkowski> paultag: can you reply to email please
<paultag> czajkowski: I'm at work
<paultag> czajkowski: I'll do it when I get home
<czajkowski> np
<mhall119> paultag: you were right about the tour being too wordy
<paultag> mhall119: as much as I love being right, I'm not sure I said that, that might have been akgraner :)
<paultag> mhall119: I dig wordy and technical specs, might have been the N.T.E.U. among us
<mhall119> ah, it was newz who said it I think
<nigelb> mhall119: are you feeling alright? :P
<mhall119> I woke up at 3am for no good reason, and only had enough coffee grounds for a half-pot today
<mhall119> so, no
<mhall119> but knowing paultag, he was still probably right about something
<nigelb> mhall119: knowing paultag, it is usually s/something/everything/g
<paultag> mhall119: :)
<paultag> nigelb: aww, gee thanks
<czajkowski> jono: call?
<jono> czajkowski, yup, sorry, was running a few mins late
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, cjohnston, good for the call?
<czajkowski> yes
<jono> damn mic is muted and I cant unmute
<czajkowski> jono: lol
<czajkowski> thought it was something i said
<cjohnston> lol
<czajkowski> is he gone to bed now
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, cjohnston sorry, my sound just totally went
<jono> I can't get it back working
<jono> I rebooted and no luck
<jono> and I can't configure it in the control panel
<jono> it just vanished in the middle of the call
<jono> czajkowski, mhall119, cjohnston apologies, I will reschedule the call when things are working again
<jono> brb
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-11
<popey> technoviking: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1440332
<popey> lolwut
<popey> "Ubuntu Lucid Lynx is in development, use only for testing purposes!!!"
 * nigelb sees a case of http://xkcd.com/386/
 * popey goes to bed to avoid this minor detail
<nigelb> of course, I hven't slept all night, but that's differnt.
<paultag> nigelb: snorting instant coffee?
<nigelb> paultag: sick. slept during day. Now I can't sleep.
<paultag> nigelb: should have snorted instant coffee
<nigelb> I haven't eaten properly all day.
<paultag> coffee helps
<cjohnston> so nigelb should review mp's
<kim0> Morning everyone
<duanedesign> hello kim0
<kim0> duanedesign: hey there
<kim0> daker: Hi there, are you still working on phpbb formula ? if not, please unassign it
<paultag> another day, another day.
<mhall119> paultag: subtle change to readfeeder.net last night
<paultag> mhall119: oh?
<czajkowski> hmm not sure having that burger before job interview was wise
<czajkowski> need to find some after diner mints now
<Pendulum> czajkowski: I did that once. But I think I'd remembered to bring mints or mint gum or something with me
<czajkowski> chicken burger coverred in pesto
<paultag> ouchie
<Pendulum> yum
<Pendulum> but yeah, ouch on breath
<czajkowski> am well early it's only after 2 interview at 3:30 was paranoid in case of riots and trafic
<paultag> Oh, haha, right London riots
<paultag> czajkowski: you're not out fighting the power?
<paultag> riots are always a good way to keep goverments in check
<czajkowski> no only thugs and knackers out there
<czajkowski> not these kind. just looting fornthe sake of looting
<paultag> london calling :)
<paultag> czajkowski: damn. They should be going around breaking CCTV cameras
<czajkowski> absolutely no tolerance for that kind of thuggery
<czajkowski> grr    /ignore paultag
<paultag> czajkowski: what?
<paultag> czajkowski: you like being watched all the time?
<paultag> the brittish goverment is a bit crazy, just like the US goverment
<paultag> sometimes a little riot keeps things from getting too out of hand
<czajkowski> paultag: do you know why there are riots going on over here
<paultag> czajkowski: nope, not paying attention to any of it. I'm sure it's because someone got shot or some bullshit reason
<paultag> but it never matters :)
<paultag> people will riot if they want to riot regardless
<czajkowski> paultag: you are talking shite.
<paultag> mkay
<czajkowski> innocent peoplehave been killed and others injured over this.
<paultag> and that's a shame. I'm not advocating what they're doing directly
<paultag> just saying that goverments should be scared of their people
<paultag> not the other way around
<Pici> From what I've gathered they're no longer rioting due to any particular reason.
<paultag> Pici: that's how it always goes :)
<Pici> And is not like they're directing their anger at the government, they're destroying their fellow citizens homes and businesses.
<paultag> Pici: again, not advocating what they're doing directly
<paultag> what they're doing kinda sucks
<paultag> but the idea that people have the balls to stand up to their goverment rules
<paultag> so that's how I like to see it, even if it's not true
<czajkowski> paultag: its not true at all, thry are not even standimg up to thr government justnran sacking places for nonreason othern than theybwant  new tv or phone
<paultag> I don't think you're reading what I'm saying :)
<paultag> I like the idea of rioting
 * duanedesign waves at paultag 
<paultag> duanedesign: heyya man
<AlanBell> the rioting is utterly without merit, just vandalism
<paultag> duanedesign: how've you been?
 * nigelb waves!
<nigelb> How's everyone
<duanedesign> paultag: doing pretty good. Counting the days till I get my new laptop.
<duanedesign> hello nigelb
<nigelb> duanedesign: mac? ;)
<duanedesign> ha!
<duanedesign> :)
<nigelb> Well, its worth buying for the hardware, tbh.
<duanedesign> AFter reading all the latest about the apple lawsuits trying to squash Android it would be hard for me to buy from apple
<duanedesign> nigelb: i agreee. I used macs exclusively for years, until I started using Linux
<nigelb> The next best is probably Thinkpad
<duanedesign> nigelb: yeah, that is what i ordered
<nigelb> duanedesign: hehe :D
<duanedesign> almost got a System76 it was close
<paultag> duanedesign: nice :)
<head_victim> The system76's look nice, wish they posted over here to AU
<head_victim> I got a little look from an overseas visitor
<duanedesign> the system76 has the hard drive caddy option which would be awesome.
<nigelb> paultag: Someone on the local python mailing list wants to write an operating system in python.
<nigelb> I'm still laughing
<paultag> nigelb: I came ->||<- this close to actually doing that
<nigelb> paultag: guess what the first reply is?
<paultag> nigelb: I figured out a way to do it, and had the chance to do it for school credit
<paultag> nigelb: what?
<nigelb> "Why are you not doing it in ruby?"
<paultag> haha
<paultag> nigelb: but yeah, it's actually doable
<paultag> nigelb: the kernel anyway
<nigelb> I know people who've done filesystems in python
<paultag> and I think if you get the kernel right, you should be able to layer pyPy over it
<nigelb> Not the entire OS though.
<paultag> nigelb: well there's a line
<paultag> nigelb: because python can't be run on the CPU you need to port the runtime to a kernelspace tool
<paultag> nigelb: but you can do stuff like the implementation of malloc etc in Python
<paultag> so it's really a layered design with kernel-level priv'd python
<paultag> ended up writing the kernel in asm + c insted
<paultag> I'm lame I know
<nigelb> dude, you got a computer/machine to boot with a kernel you wrote. That is *NOT* lame.
<paultag> yeah, but it's so traditional ;)
<nigelb> paultag: Honestly, I prefer traditional and stable over new and breaking in unknown ways.
<nigelb> I still love postgres/mysql over nosql.
<paultag> nigelb: then you use BSD :)
<paultag> nigelb: no reason to write a new kernel if you don't want new and brekey
 * pleia2 makes toast with jam for breakfast, because of randall's blog posts
<pleia2> such yummy jam pictures
<mhall119> paultag: have you looked at Singularity?
<paultag> mhall119: yeah
<paultag> mhall119: it's cute
<paultag> but nothing else
<paultag> and MS, so short-sighted :)
<mhall119> the fact that the kernel is mostly written in a bytecode language was interesting
<mhall119> I couldn't ever get it to run though
<mhall119> they had disabled a part of the kernel needed to boot it up in virtualbox, and I couldn't re-compile the Sing# files in Mono to re-enable it
<duanedesign> Joeb454: the Ubuntu Beginners TEam is having a meeting in 35 minutes. If you caould stop by i think some of the ideas reached beteen you and coproffit are beind discussed. We are wirjubf ib streamilining the procrss considerable
<duanedesign> soeer Joeb454
<duanedesign> wrong ping
<duanedesign> really anyone in the community er eat to be at the meeting to make sure we develop a roadmao that bes serves everyteam in the community
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-12
<Pendulum> jussi: are you around?
<jussi> Pendulum: I am now
<jcastro> kim0: heya
<jcastro> kim0: robbie says lexisnexus is ready to be formulaized, so you might want to keep an eye for when the formula is ready
<jcastro> mmims is going to work on the formula next week
<kim0> jcastro: cool stuff!
<jcastro> kim0: yeah robbie thinks that should be our next demo/screencast/thing to talk about
<jcastro> when the formula is done of course. :)
<jcastro> but upstream already made a deb so it should be straightforward
<kim0> jcastro: I'll check it out .. need to think of something cool to crunch on like the UFO thing I did for hadoop :)
<kim0> Hello folks, can anyone around here please act on my merge proposal: https://code.launchpad.net/~kim0/serverguide/ch-installation-fixes
<nhandler> kim0: Maybe ask in -docs or one of the server channels
<kim0> oh, I thought I had written that in -docs indeed .. but now I notice I got → Cannot join to channel #ubuntu-docs (You must be invited)
<kim0> guess I'll just ping the ml and wait
<nhandler> Hmm...I thought I had that setup to forward
<nhandler> kim0: What IRC client are you using? That should have forwarded you to #ubuntu-doc
<kim0> nhandler: irssi
<kim0> nhandler: thanks though, that helps :)
<Pici> If you're already in #ubuntu-docs you might get that message.
<Pici> rather, in #ubuntu-doc
<kim0> yeah that was it
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-13
<czajkowski> aloha
<czajkowski> jcastro: you about
<nigelb> czajkowski: are you at oggcamp today?
<czajkowski> yes
<nigelb> Nice, big crowd? :)
<czajkowski> yeah
<nigelb> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2011-08-14
<buddha0> hey
<buddha0> i need help
<buddha0> call 911 pls
<mhall119> won't help if we don't know your location
<nigelb> srsly? :|
<mhall119> srsly
<paultag> lolwut
<nigelb> paultag!
<nigelb> how are ya?
<paultag> nigelb: howareya
<paultag> nigelb: well, thanks for asking, and yourself?
<nigelb> pretty good
<paultag> rocken
<paultag> OK, time for a question: Who has a cool idea for a hardhack. I have some time and a little bit of cash to play with
<nigelb> upto what height can you drop iPad, XOOM, and Playbook, and it not get damaged seems to be hard enough :P
<nigelb> Apparently, you have money too :P
<paultag> nigelb: as fun as that sounds, I'm thinking hardhacks
<paultag> so I'm considering taking a concerarge bell and making it interface to USB
<paultag> and ding the bell when builds finish or something, or email
<nigelb> paultag: dude, do something with arduino
<paultag> but I get too much email for that to work well
<paultag> nigelb: I have 3 already :)
<nigelb> bah
<nigelb> I want to buy an arduino and I have been too lazy to
<nigelb> 24
<nigelb> grr
<paultag> nigelb: yeah, they're fun. I have an assload of stuff I've written for the Arduino over the last few years
<paultag> from RFID readers to a RGB lamp that does the mac-style throb
<nigelb> damn
<paultag> so; ideas
<paultag> I want to do a hardhack :)
<nigelb> paultag: ok, so make a generic framework where you can send a trigger from an arduino to indicator
<nigelb> (libnotify that is)
<paultag> nigelb: that's not a half bad idea
<paultag> you'd have to avoid the RX / TX bins on the 'duno, but it'd be doable
<paultag> pins *
<nigelb> it should be gneric enough that it can be yes/no or messages (like temperature)
<paultag> a little udev hackery and a sly little daemon and it'll work great
<nigelb> yup, so get started! :P
<paultag> nigelb: well, I will, but it's not a hardhack :)
<paultag> nigelb: I'll moosh it into my next spare moments at work :)
<nigelb> paultag: hah.
<nigelb> paultag: write a phone OS in python :P
<paultag> again; software!! :)
<paultag> hardhack, something physical and badass
<nigelb> build a computer, and write its os!
<nigelb> paultag: make a mifi!
<nigelb> pluin any usb internets and it should broadcast wifi
<nigelb> and the product should be cheap
<pleia2> good day paultag and nigelb! <3
<nigelb> Morning pleia2
<paultag> morning pleia2! :)
<paultag> pleia2: How's things, my friend?
<pleia2> paultag: good good! you? :)
<paultag> pleia2: really well, thanks! :) -- Just sitting around my house down the cape, have my big-boy computer online again, and just found an awesome website -- http://manpacks.com/
<paultag> All I need is to find a nerd girl who can beat me at something cool and I'll be living the perfect life
<nigelb> paultag: You should look at http://hackaday.com
<nigelb> for the hard hack, not the nerd girl :P
<pleia2> paultag: haha, I've seen that site before, good stuff
<pleia2> perfect_life++
<nigelb> pleia2: I've taken a note not to look at your twitter stream on weekends. Its so full of fun! :D
<pleia2> nigelb: this is the perfect adventure city :) just driving home from the grocery store has potential for fun detours
<pleia2> ended up in japantown yesterday for lunch (fun!) while on the way to best buy to do a price match (boring!)
<nigelb> pleia2: hehe :)
<paultag> nigelb: yeah I know hackaday, I've been a big fan for a while
<paultag> pleia2: totally :)
<nigelb> paultag: hah.
<paultag> pleia2: how are you?
<paultag> Oh shucks, I already asked
<paultag> $RANDOM_SMALLTALK_TOPIC
<pleia2> why yes, the weather here is beautiful
<nigelb> heh
<nigelb> zomgawesome http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mrEk06XXaAw
<paultag> pleia2: :)
<paultag> I know I'm such a raging badass, but "Lucky" off OK Computer (Radiohead) almost brings me to tears every time. It's just so goddamn spot on it hurts
<paultag> Ugh, same with "The Tourist"
<paultag> this album is just gold
<pleia2> paultag: you still about?
<pleia2> "The LoCo Council meets on the 3rd Tuesday of every month at 21:00 UTC. The next meeting is scheduled for Tuesday 16th August 2011, 20:00 UTC" which is it? 21:00 or 20:00?
<paultag> pleia2: sure is. Hold on, let me look at the metting time on my gcal, that seems to be right
<pleia2> fridge thinks 20:00
<paultag> pleia2: that screwed up some other team as well
<paultag> pleia2: yeah, I think it's 20:00, let me double check
<pleia2> it's the middle of our work day here in california, so I'd really rather not tell people the wrong time :)
<pleia2> (not sure who all will be able to make it anyway, but if people re-arrange their work day for it...)
<paultag> 4-5 EST, by my watch
<paultag> wait, that can't be right
<paultag> I'm -0400, that would make it 00:00 UTC
<paultag> Oh but it's 16:00
<paultag> so +4 is 20:00
<paultag> right, awesome
<paultag> pleia2: 20:00 is correct
<pleia2> ok, can you update "The LoCo Council meets on the 3rd Tuesday of every month at 21:00 UTC." on the agenda page? :)
<paultag> pleia2: yes ma'am
<pleia2> thank you sir!
<paultag> no problem :)
<paultag> all set
<paultag> uh wait
<paultag> fixed the commented out version :)
<paultag> lookin' good
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-06
<cjohnston> bkerensa: ping
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: no forms.canonical.com this UDS?
<cjohnston> ?
<JoseeAntonioR> cjohnston: the reg link takes people to launchpad, not to forms.canonical.com/udsreg
<cjohnston> dunno
<cjohnston> i assume its a problem
<cjohnston> ping someone who is in charge of something ;-)
<cjohnston> ill send an email
<JoseeAntonioR> ok!
<cjohnston> i did notice it the other day..
<cjohnston> but there isn't a whole lot i can do
<JoseeAntonioR> I can ask Marianna if needed, so we can know if its being used this time
<cjohnston> I'll ask.. because I do need to know something anyway
<JoseeAntonioR> got it!
 * cjohnston spams mhall119... hehehe
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: Marianna would be the one to ask
<cjohnston> mhall119: already done :-)
<mhall119> so you don't need me for anything, fantastic
<cjohnston> i need you to reply to Steve
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<mhall119> w 44
<bkerensa> cjohnston: hello
<bkerensa> cjohnston: pong
<bkerensa> mhall119: pong
<cjohnston> I agree with your blog post about chromium, though for the last couple days, chromium has been killing my system :-(
<bkerensa> cjohnston: quit trying to run it on a snowball ;p
<cjohnston> im not
<bkerensa> I was jk :)
<bkerensa> but what is killing ur system specifically?
<bkerensa> resources?
<cjohnston> ya.. cpu usage of 50%+
<bkerensa> that sucks
<bkerensa> So I have 5 tabs open on Chrome and its using about 2.2% per thread
<bkerensa> but even if it used 50% it would only be of one core
<cjohnston> it was.. I'm not sure what happened to break mine
<cjohnston> its taking my load up to 20 and killing everything
<bkerensa> damn
<bkerensa> which release do you use?
<bkerensa> Stable/Beta/Dev?
<cjohnston> they are all out of date.. im using whats in the quantal repos
<bkerensa> huh
<cjohnston> your talking the PPA? I believe the PPA is stuck on 18 something
<bkerensa> I mean Chrome
<bkerensa> as in not Open Source
<bkerensa> ;p
<bkerensa> I'm running Version 21.0.1180.59
<cjohnston> ahh.. I've been running Chromium
<bkerensa> Chromium is good to but I learned from people who work on Chrome that Google bakes goodness into it that takes time to get committed to Chromium
<bkerensa> Google also QA's code pretty heavily where Chromium can see some Nightly builds that cause issues
<jono> morning dpm
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> dpm, good weekend?
<dpm> yeah, very good, spent enjoyed the nice weather here
<dpm> jono, how was yours?
<jono> dpm, good, thanks, lots of fun :-)
<jono> and some BBQ :-)
<dpm> nice, I see you're on your way to become bbq master :)
<jcastro> imbrandon: heya
<jcastro> imbrandon: does the new design push less data too?
<jono> dpm, all set?
<dpm> jono, yep
<jono> dpm, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/8e891b29f7a71424851a63fb7e358868b0b5c074?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jono> mhall119, can we bring out call earlier?
<mhall119> jono: sure
<jono> mhall119, cool, will set it up in a few mins, wrapping an email
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ff403d255d88bb55545c3189bcb35dd601186690?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<jcastro> jono: ping
<jcastro> check this out chart man
<jcastro> http://davidwboswell.wordpress.com/2012/08/06/a-brief-history-of-the-are-we-growing-yet-dashboard/
<jcastro> https://metrics.mozilla.com/data/content/pentaho-cdf-dd/Render?solution=metrics2&path=%2FgetInvolved&file=getInvolved.wcdf
<pleia2> jcastro: going to release this week's UWN in a few, should I include your openid+forums blog post or is imbrandon on top of that?
<jcastro> another guy is on top of that
<jcastro> but it wouldn't hurt just in case
<jcastro> bus factor, etc.
<pleia2> ok, I'll keep it in :) thanks
<jcastro> see pm!
<balloons> jcastro, sweet pic
<jono> jcastro, cool
<jono> jcastro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DKQYQ9sNWiE
<jcastro> whoa, this is like, melodic
<imbrandon> jcastro: what one ?
<imbrandon> jcastro: for omg ?
<jcastro> yeah
<imbrandon> yea its MUCH lighter
<imbrandon> redone 100% from scratch, just looks alot like the old one
<imbrandon> pleia2: i'm ontop of it but could always use help as its a hairy mess
<imbrandon> and what jcastro said
<imbrandon> :)
<pleia2> thanks :)
<jcastro> imbrandon: so how many nodes does it run on now?
<imbrandon> 2
<imbrandon> but likely can be rbought down to 1 but havent done it yet
<imbrandon> joey is still tweaking the theme a little
<jcastro> speedy
<jcastro> jono: got any more of that good metal?
<jono> jcastro, brb otp
<imbrandon> jcastro: want some awesome guitar check out Orianthi Panagaris, she is crazy good! Here is just her and Steve Vai jamming http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G7b-_YcACuQ
<daker> ah yeah she was the guitariste of MJ after Slash
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-07
<doctormon> I'm after the contact details for Canonical Lexington, I've lost the details.
<dpm> hey all, we've just announced the Ubuntu App Showdown winners. If you could help us retweeting and sharing the announcement on the social networks, that'd be awesome. Here's the direct link: http://developer.ubuntu.com/2012/08/announcing-the-ubuntu-app-showdown-winners/
<dpm> on twitter: https://twitter.com/ubuntuappdev/status/232824098496057345
<dpm> on G+: https://plus.google.com/111697084657487423167/posts/hPzkh4YKcA7
<doctormon> thanks dpm, getting the winners installed now.
<doctormon> Thanks for doing to showdown!
<dpm> doctormon, awesome, I hope you like the winners - there are also some other cool apps among the participants
<doctormon> Oh I know, I have a lot installed from the review process.
<dpm> ah yeah
<dpm> I also liked gwoffice and postman a lot
<doctormon> fudge, I thought lightread was an rss reader, but it's just a google rss reader. I don't want google to know everything I'm reading, god damn.
<jcastro> balloons: hah
<jcastro> how's the QA thread in the forums coming along? :)
<jcastro> dpm: congrats! Nice work on the contest.
<jcastro> heh, now to get all that in the software center, that sounds Not Fun.
<jcastro> dpm: hey so for quantal, what do you guys do, do you wait for the people to resubmit their apps, or do you attempt to forward port them all at once?
<dpm> jcastro, thanks! mhall119, jono, dholbach and many others equally share the credit too :-)
<dpm> jcastro, the ARB generally sends an e-mail to all devs asking them to resubmit their apps. The CA team simply copies them all (the commercial ones) to the next release
<jcastro> ah ok
<jcastro> just as a side note, for the charms
<jcastro> since we automatically test them
<jcastro> we just copied them from one series to the next
<jcastro> and most of them worked ootb
<dpm> jcastro, yeah, I see it that way too, and I think at some point the arb will see that resubmitting and re-reviewing is not scalable
<doctormon> I love the jigsaw, where's the list of accepted applications for the showdown?
<jcastro> doctormon: https://trello.com/board/ubuntu-arb-submissions/4fee2215cee295013c0862ba
<doctormon> Ah trello, thanks jcastro, I thought we had a nominal page for the software center links.
<jcastro> there's a queue
<jcastro> https://myapps.developer.ubuntu.com/dev/arb/
<jcastro> There might be a page you describe, not sure.
<jcastro> I just happened to be on the board when you asked
<doctormon> That's quite a backlog, do we need more people to get ARB apps into the SC?
<jcastro> we need more of everything
<jcastro> do we have a meeting in 10?
<jcastro> if it was replaced with you guys doing your app-dev call again that would be totally fine with me.
 * jcastro whistles
<jono> dpm, mhall119 will be a just a few mins and then ready
<jono> jcastro, app dev call
<jono> sorry
<jcastro> are you kidding? I'm dancing over here.
<mhall119> jono: we're still on a call with didrocks, so we'll be a few also
<balloons> jcastro, you were asking about the survey thread I take it?
<jcastro> yeah
<jono> mhall119, np
<jcastro> jono: http://www.quickmeme.com/meme/3qdwyw/
<jcastro> let that set the tone for your meeting. heh.
<balloons> there's been the usual raf of random complaints. But some folks on the forum have a really good perspective. My goal is to get them to be part of the solution by fixing the problems they know exist..
<balloons> on the survey side, we're over 150 responses already :-)
<jcastro> nice!
<jcastro> mhall119: you're still running your WP on one small or micro on EC2 right?
<mhall119> jcastro: yeah, one micro
<jcastro> good.
<jcastro> marcoceppi: I wonder if the local: trick will work on one micro
<jcastro> seems like too much stuff on one
<marcoceppi> jcastro: it does, tbh
<marcoceppi> MySQL + Micro doesn't play nice
<marcoceppi> Too many cycles are stolen from a micro instance
<marcoceppi> jcastro: mhall119 we used an m1.small for OMG's database, that could easily hold both
<jcastro> yeah but smalls won't work for normal people, that comes out to like 70 bucks
<balloons> why not use rds + micro app server?
<marcoceppi> balloons: juju doesn't know about rds
<marcoceppi> jcastro: ah, then I recommend running your micro in the us-west-2 datacenter
<marcoceppi> balloons: that would be a cool subordinate charm though
<mhall119> marcoceppi: jcastro: Using the WP caching module lets me skip calling MySQL most of the time, which has been a big performance boost for me
<jono> dpm, mhall119 just let me know when you are ready
<dpm> jono, we're ready to go
<mhall119> jono: I'm ready, dpm?
<dpm> yep
<jcastro> marcoceppi: ok when we promulgate I'll test it on us-west-2
<jcastro> after I sort this HP billing mess
<marcoceppi> o/ have fun I'll have something for promulgation in a bit after I wrestle with nfs some more
<balloons> marcoceppi, yes.. an rds subordinate
<dpm> doctormon, here's the list: http://developer.ubuntu.com/showdown/apps/
<dpm> the trello board can also be filtered by showdown apps
<jono> dpm, mhall119 oh, I didn't realize you had finished your call with didrocks
<dpm> just finished a few mins ago, we're set now
<bkerensa> jcastro: you got billed? :P
<jcastro> did you?
<jcastro> yeah, I did, heh
<bkerensa> idk
 * bkerensa goes to check
<bkerensa> jcastro: nope it shows at the end that the total cost was discounted
<bkerensa> :D
<jcastro> rock
<bkerensa> jcastro: I see what happened
<bkerensa> I think we only get one month of the free service
<bkerensa> thats what HP just told me
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> they said at the end of August regular billing would start for my account
<jono> balloons, about set?
<balloons> jono, yeo
<jono> balloons, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/ac272f81d2ce43250fad99ab0ad102990a52d627?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<balloons> i learned something new about unity today.. man, everyday it seems like I find something new and useful
<balloons> I was showing my wife keyboard shortcuts and workspaces.. and I found the ctrl+alt+shift arrow keys to move windows. Sweet! no more right click and move to workspace for me
<jcastro> balloons: http://askubuntu.com/questions/28086/what-are-unitys-keyboard-and-mouse-shortcuts
<jcastro> pro tip
<jcastro> middle click on a window title
<jcastro> sends it back in Z order
<jcastro> it will change your life
<balloons> WHOA!
<balloons> zomg
 * balloons mind blown
<jcastro> I know right
<balloons> Right click on Maximize - Maximize Window Horizontally
<balloons> superw.. forget that one
<balloons> there goes my afternoon..
<mhall119> balloons: super+ctrl+(left, right)
<mhall119> and super+ctrl+(up,down)
<balloons> mhall119, hehe
<balloons> I was wondering why I can't ctrl+alt+6
<balloons> and snap right
<MrChrisDruif> jcastro; you've probably seen this wall before, right? http://joseeantonior.com/pared.png
<MrChrisDruif> JoseeAntonioR is trying to recreate it, but he's having trouble finding all the icons (some are hard to find in .svg)
<MrChrisDruif> Could you maybe give a pointer where the whole collection can be found, because the "set" of pictograms doesn't contain them all
<JoseeAntonioR> thanks, MrChrisDruif
 * bkerensa needs a giant Ubuntu Circle of Friends stencil :D
<jcastro> that looks sweet dude
<jcastro> what's the one top left from the ubuntu logo?
<jcastro> the + sign looking one?
<JoseeAntonioR> I can't find it, so I don't know what it is
<jcastro> "Ubuntu Fan: Keeping you cool and comfortable"
<jcastro> balloons: you have nvidia right
<JoseeAntonioR> :P
<jcastro> I get serious sluggishness on 12.10 in nvidia
<balloons> jcastro, I have both now
<balloons> I'm running 12.10 on the open source amd drivers
<balloons> I'm a fan
<balloons> heh..
<balloons> instant vt switching, no lag.. really no issues
<balloons> the nvidia card is on 12.04
<balloons> jcastro, has it just been with the 3.5 series kernels?
<balloons> I know that's been flagged by some of the testers
<jcastro> whatever is in quantal
<balloons> that's 3.5 now
<balloons> but the first kernel was 3.4
<balloons> meaning, at the beginning of the cycle was it an issue?
<balloons> or is it an issue now?
<jcastro> I think so?
<jcastro> let me finish some work stuff then I'll investigate
<jcastro> I was just wondering if you had an offhand "oh everyone knows nvidia is broken right now"
<balloons> lol
<balloons> yes
<balloons> everyone knows :-)
<balloons> the big deal is the new x server
<bkerensa> is xserver-xorg fixed in quantal yet?
<balloons> bkerensa, I'm not sure on the exact status.. My guess is no
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> I upgraded my new install on my SSD and it nuked
<bkerensa> it wouldnt boot into lightdm
<balloons> bkerensa, ohh ?
<bkerensa> yeah
<balloons> u still have it?
<bkerensa> nope
<bkerensa> I wiped
<balloons> ahh
<bkerensa> I tried everything though
<bkerensa> I went to recovery and root terminal
<balloons> i believe the x version in proposed or from the testing ppa would have worked for you
<bkerensa> and tried purging xserver*
<bkerensa> and reinstalling
<bkerensa> one of the depends was not available or something
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-08
<sandro_> hi all
<dpm> JoseeAntonioR, not sure you're online yet, but we'd like to use Ubuntu on air for a public hangout about Quickly this afternoon. How can we do that?
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: I'm online ;)
<dpm> ah, cool :)
<JoseeAntonioR> dpm: mind a PM?
<dpm> sure
<akgraner> mhall119, enjoy using Arch :-P  your comment made me laugh
<mhall119> akgraner: :)
<AlanBell> side project of the day http://ratemyspicerack.com/ nigelb might like it
<nigelb> AlanBell: Nice!
<AlanBell> more submissions required!
<jcastro> mine is pretty plain
<AlanBell> doesn't matter, lets see it
<jcastro> ok
<jcastro> your submission process is not fun
<jcastro> however since you need content I will just G+ share it with you
<AlanBell> working on it
<AlanBell> that is fine
<AlanBell> Favorite spice?
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/castrojo
<jcastro> ... is not in my rack, garlic powder
<jcastro> it's a seperate huge container
<jcastro> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adobo
<jcastro> "garlic powder" doesn't really describe it
<jcastro> "Adobo seco consists of garlic powder, onion powder, salt, black pepper, dry orégano brujo, and sometimes dried citrus zest."
<mhall119> adobo is good stuff
<jcastro> that's some good eatin' right there
<jcastro> we hanging?
<jono> balloons, mhall119, dpm, jcastro all set?
 * balloons is coming
<dpm> yep!
 * balloons waits for jono joke
<jcastro> AWWW YEAH@
<jcastro> http://i0.kym-cdn.com/photos/images/newsfeed/000/106/887/backpain-1292835351.jpg
<jono> balloons, mhall119, dpm, jcastro https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/14c4a62584cb9a92b34853cab2d7485a4d95e05f?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> :)
 * balloons notes he isn't late until it's started
<cjohnston> balloons is on time today?
 * jono blinks at balloons :-)
<dpm> it's not him
<dpm> probably a bot
<jono> agreed
 * dpm hugs balloons :)
<balloons> dpm: hug is not understood. To see all available commands type HELP
<jono> balloons, you are late
 * jono smirks
<balloons> lol
<AlanBell> jcastro: submission process now is actually a submission process http://ratemyspicerack.com/share-your-rack/
<dpm> jcastro, it seems Jose is not around: could you update the hangout link on www.ubuntuonair.com to be https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/4181230f727885673ffbd1232bad36d9c3c45129?authuser=2&hl=en - or just add mhall119, jono and I to the admin list so that we can do it ourselves?
<jcastro> I did add you, you should h ave a WP invite incoming
<jcastro> in your email
<dpm> jcastro, it seems it's not there yet, would you mind passing me the username and password in the meantime?
<jcastro> <--- out of caffeine, be back in 10
<bkerensa> lol
<bkerensa> mhall119: I plan to hopefully announce testing for SUMO on Sat/Sun or Mon? With some customizations ofc
<mhall119> bkerensa: awesome! Thanks dude
<bkerensa> The requested URL /ubuntu/dists/quantal/main/dist-upgrader-all/current/DevelReleaseAnnouncement.html was not found on this server.
<bkerensa> heh
<jono> check out http://www.dayinpix.com/
<greg-g> too bad they don't respect the CC license terms *grumbles*
<greg-g> (all the photos are photos from flickr that are under a cc license, and all cc licenses require, at least, attribution, which they don't give)
<greg-g> oh, hehe, I see the about now
<greg-g> sorry jono and redhead
<greg-g> ;)
 * greg-g wanders away
 * AlanBell wonders if jono has a nice rack
<AlanBell> http://ratemyspicerack.com/
<jono> greg-g, there is attribution, under the pic
<greg-g> jono: ohhhh, I see it now
<greg-g> it wasn't on the main page, I didn't see the other view (where you can comment on them)
 * greg-g retracks previous remarks
<jono> :-)
<jono> greg-g, I will ask Aq to add the credit when you have created your pic
<greg-g> jono: to be extra cool (since now I know it is you/Aq): adding in the license metadata would be great as well: http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Web_Integration/RDFaExample
<greg-g> I see you have the schema.org/opengraph metadata started in there, shouldn't be too hard to add on top of that
<AlanBell> jono: I like dayinpix, that is fun
<jono> AlanBell, thanks!
<jono> greg-g, can you drop sil@kryogenix.org an email about that?
<jono> AlanBell, if you can use it and post your pic on social media, that would be cool :-)
<AlanBell> I have G+'d a couple
<AlanBell> still want to see your rack ;)
<jono> AlanBell, are you into BBQ?
<greg-g> jono: yeah, will do
<jono> thanks greg-g!
<AlanBell> a bit, BBQ is my kind of cooking
<greg-g> can I get a url for my pix without sharing via G+/FB/PIN?
<greg-g> my dayinpix, rather
<jono> AlanBell, I am really getting into it
<jono> greg-g, I have asked Aq to join
<jono> he can answer a few questions
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> thanks
<jono> AlanBell, I just bought http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/B001I8ZTJA/thevirtualweberb today
<AlanBell> very nice
<jono> I was using one of these: http://brinkmann.net/products/details.aspx?item=810-7080-K
 * AlanBell cheats and uses gas
<greg-g> yo yo aquarius
<aquarius> so this is where the community team hang out and control the world from, eh?
<AlanBell> hi aquarius
<jono> AlanBell, yeah I am using gas for grilling, but I want to master smoking
<greg-g> shhhh, don't spread the word
<jono> smoking low and slow is fun :-)
<jono> aquarius, yep
 * AlanBell wonders if aquarius has a nice rack too http://ratemyspicerack.com
<greg-g> aquarius: two questions: 1) can I get a URL for my dayinpix without sharing it via FB/G+/Pin first?
<AlanBell> yeah, we need to get more into the smoking thing in the UK
<greg-g> 2) would be great to add in license metadata as well on the pages, I see you're already doing opengraph and schema.org stuff - http://wiki.creativecommons.org/Web_Integration/RDFaExample
<greg-g> but, number 2 I can chat more about later :)
<aquarius> greg-g, not at the moment...
<jono> AlanBell, ahhh the flavor on the smoker is incredible
<aquarius> because I'm not sure where to do it. :)
<jono> and it is fun cooking that way too
<jono> AlanBell, I got the Brinkmann because it is electric powered to get started, but I am now moving to charcoal to get that real smokey flavor :-)
<aquarius> greg-g, licence stuff, interesting. However... I don't think it would be useful. The page is dynamically built, so all the stuff is javascripted in; we don't *know* the licence info etc until client-side runtime. I can inject rdf at that point, but people who want propagated licence metadata normally want it so that it's fetchable by some sort of semantic web engine scraper bot thing, which doesn't run
<aquarius> JS
<aquarius> correct me if I'm wrong, of course :)
<jono> AlanBell, I did my first pulled pork a little while back - I posted it to http://www.thesmokering.com/forum/viewtopic.php?p=603945#603945 - that forum is pretty cool :-)
<aquarius> I have, myself, always liked smoking, so I'm with jono on this
<greg-g> aquarius: yeah, I mean, the page of the specific dayinpix are indexable, right?
<aquarius> although I'm not using charcoal, I've gone electric ;)
<jono> aquarius, lol
<aquarius> greg-g, sort of. It's all built client-side.
<greg-g> aquarius: so google can't see the content/know what is on the page other than the top meta tags?
<aquarius> correct. The meta tags are added server-side, but we do not cache anything, at all, on the server; it's all derived from the URL.
 * greg-g nods
<aquarius> so we'd have to fetch the licence info at runtime
<aquarius> and that will happen in JS, *after* a spider has read the page.
<aquarius> I don't know whether the sort of bot that will read RDFa metadata is capable of running in-page script and reading the generated DOM.
<aquarius> if it is, adding that isn't too difficult.
<greg-g> aquarius: yeah, gotcha
 * greg-g nods
<greg-g> ok, nevermind then
<aquarius> I did think about that myself :)
<greg-g> :) good
<aquarius> your point about being able to fish out a URL without sharing is a reasonable one, I'm just not sure where to put that. jono, suggestions welcomed ;)
<jono> aquarius, just put a 'link' button next to the social media buttons, I think
<aquarius> hm, yeah, maybe that's the way. What's a recognisable symbol for a link? The two-links-of-a-chain thing?
<aquarius> am always worried that that only makes sense if you're english :)
<jono> aquarius, I think the two links chain thing is best
<mhall119> aquarius: it didn't post right to my G+ page
<aquarius> indeed.
<aquarius> now why isn't that working?
<mhall119> worked fine against Facebook though
<AlanBell> space in "video conf"
<mhall119> aquarius: does it not like the space/%20 in "Video Conf"?
<aquarius> I think it's because of the space, yes
<mhall119> AlanBell: great minfds
<aquarius> but I thought i'd fixed that.
<aquarius> stupid urls
<aquarius> ah, man, I'm double-escaping it.
 * aquarius headbutts everything.
<mhall119> lol
<aquarius> right. Do it again but don't put a space in :)
<aquarius> and I'll fix it for future people ;)
<mhall119> no, videoconf isn't a thing
 * aquarius tries to work out how
<aquarius> am worried that whether location.pathname arrives in JS escaped or not is browser-specific.
<mhall119> I used Chromium, fwiw
<mhall119> well, the webapps PPA version of Chromium
<aquarius> yeah, it's escaped in ff and chromium
 * aquarius rtfs to work out where it's double-escaped
<jcastro> heya jono/aquarius
<jcastro> you guys pick a blogging platform yet?
<jono> jcastro, not yet
<aquarius> no, hang on, it *should* be double-escaped.
<aquarius> what I am doing is *correct*
<aquarius> and google is wrong
<aquarius> not that that helps
<aquarius> jcastro, I am still agonising about it :)
 * aquarius debates banning spaces
<aquarius> google just doesn't let you share a link with a %20 in the url, afaict
<jcastro> hey so mims/clint and I were like
<aquarius> that's ungood.
<aquarius> jono, how bad is banning spaces?
<jcastro> "you know, we could just take a javascript markdown editor and add it to a static page, and then feed wordpress"
<greg-g> of the text? :(
<jcastro> which is basically "hey we should rewrite wordpress." so we punched ourselves in the face
<greg-g> I want to say "BABY ALARM!"
<greg-g> oh well ;)
<aquarius> maybe I can replace them with a Unicode GREEK EMPTY SPACE ALPHA 2 POINTLESS EXTRA CHARACTER marker or something ;)
<greg-g> hehe
<jcastro> of course, I meant js widget to feed /octopress/
<aquarius> greg-g, you can't do that anyway, you're only allowed 10 chars by design :P
<greg-g> ok, well then, no "!"
<aquarius> jcastro, yeah, that'd be doable, indeed
<jcastro> let's not do that.
<aquarius> mhall119, you feeling knowledgeable about URLs and like being a sounding-board for a minute?
<jcastro> that's how bad things happen
<mhall119> aquarius: sure
<jcastro> "well, we started with good intentions, just a quick static generator; and here I am, 9 months later; 40 pounds overweight, alcoholic, divorced, friendless, and it's all in ruby."
<mhall119> I'll warn you, feelings of knowledgeability don't equate to actual knowledge
<aquarius> mhall119, right. So, if I want to share a URL http://mhall.com/pies via g+, I can go to https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmhall.com%2Fpies
<jcastro> also I was referring to myself in that one
<jono> aquarius, I dont think we should ban spaces
<jcastro> before someone comes in with the obvious punchline
<aquarius> that is: I escape the URL in the query parameter
<mhall119> ok
<mhall119> mhall119.com is the correct domain name though
<aquarius> if I have a URL with a space in, it'd be http://mhall.com/pies%20and%20chips
<aquarius> so I should share that with https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmhall.com%2Fpies%2520and%2520chips right? That is: the % in the original URL gets escaped *again* as %25 because it's now in a querystring parameter
<aquarius> my reasoning is correct there, I think
<jcastro> http://www.howtogeek.com/121014/x-awesome-new-ubuntu-apps-developed-for-the-ubuntu-app-showdown/
<mhall119> https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fmhall119.com%2Fpies%2520and%2520chips appears to work, yes
<aquarius> however, g+ doesn't fetch such URLs correctly.
<aquarius> https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dayinpix.com%2Fl%2F4694605032%2F3019277650%2F4442706561%2Fcoffee%2Fvideo%2520conf%2Fwiki does not work.
<aquarius> and it should.
<mhall119> aquarius: try using %2B instead of %2520 to encode spaces?
<aquarius> I think that's a G+ bug.
<aquarius> ah, man, quoteplus?
<aquarius> nope, that doesn't work either
<mhall119> why not? + in a URL is supposed to be substituted for a space
<aquarius> I know.
<mhall119> bah, stupic G+
<aquarius> I've just tried it and it doesn't work :)
<mhall119> replace spaces with underscores in your URL, and convert them back into spaces in the UI
<aquarius> https://plus.google.com/share?url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dayinpix.com%2Fl%2F4694605032%2F3019277650%2F4442706561%2Fcoffee%2Fvideoconf%2Fwiki works fine, with no space. If you can make a URL that looks like that but with a space in between video and conf and which correctly fetches the image and description, tell me how, cos I can't.
<aquarius> stupid g+
<AlanBell> that does look a lot like a server side bug in G+
<aquarius> the underscore thing... really? <long-suffering look>
<mhall119> %2b seems to work
<aquarius> please tell me I don't have to do that, at five to one in the morning
<aquarius> really?
<aquarius> I put an actual + in :)
<aquarius> ah, but then that's putting an actual + symbol in
<aquarius> (that is, not the + meaning "I am a space", an actual +)
<aquarius> so the description and image have "video+conf"
<mhall119> right, but that you can fix on your end
<mhall119> right?
<aquarius> yeah -- that's the same as the underscore
<mhall119> but this actually follows the URL spec
<aquarius> but it's WRONG that I should have to. What if someone actually *wants* a + ?
<aquarius> "Me+You" as a caption, for example?
<aquarius> this is a g+ server-side bug.
<aquarius> I mean, I may have to just work around it, but it's still a bug ;)
<mhall119> then you should encode that as a %2B in your url (%252B in G+'s share url)
<mhall119> but frankly, people are much more likely to want spaces than +'s in their pictures
<mhall119> (well, except for people who spend a lot of time on G+)
<mhall119> oh the irony
<aquarius> I agree with you, I'm just saying that this is a lame google bug that I should not have to work around
 * aquarius throws all his toys out of the pram
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-09
<AlanBell> personally I would do - as a space replacement character, the %20 stuff and correct hex encoding of odd glyphs is correct, but actual people want urls without that stuff in them
<mhall119> maybe a brilliant solution will come to you in the morning, with sufficient doses of sleep and coffee
<AlanBell> http://www.howtogeek.com/121014/x-awesome-new-ubuntu-apps-developed-for-the-ubuntu-app-showdown/ for example
 * aquarius lols
<aquarius> at mhall's mail :)
<mhall119> :)
<aquarius> ok. I think I've fixed the spaces thing.
<aquarius> pushing fix now
<aquarius> pushed
<aquarius> no, wait, I haven't.
<aquarius> what a pain in the ear
<aquarius> might be fixed. Might not. Don't get it. Confused.
<aquarius> and now it's too late.
<aquarius> yep. Think I've fixed it.
<aquarius> there you go, jono
 * balloons wonders what to have for dinner
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: go and have peruvian food!
<balloons> mmm! there's a peruvian /asian fusion resturant near me.. it's my wife and I's favorite
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: delicious, isn't it?
<JoseeAntonioR> balloons: you should come and try it here, it's even much better
<balloons> JoseeAntonioR, heh.. I'll bet!
<balloons> you need to push for a South American UDS!
<jcastro> I agree
<balloons> and yes, it is very good
<JoseeAntonioR> I'll be getting some quotes and references
 * JoseeAntonioR has been thinking about that for a long time
<jcastro> JoseeAntonioR: hey so I am getting ready to move soon, so if we could have our onair call soonish it might be best.
<jcastro> lest it's beta and you find I am totally missing
<balloons> jcastro, goes where the internet cannot reach him!
<balloons> the land of the north
<jcastro> The King of the North!
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: huh?
 * JoseeAntonioR didn't get the second one
<jcastro> you wanted to have an onair meeting before the next one?
<jcastro> I am moving from florida to michigan soon and I'll be gone for like a week
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: to define the path that we're taking, if it's going to be related with classroom or not, and the activities
<jcastro> yeah, I am saying we should have that soonish
<JoseeAntonioR> when's fine for you?
<jcastro> anytime this week
<jcastro> I think pleia2 has strong opinions on the classroom thing too
<jcastro> probably snag bkerensa too
<JoseeAntonioR> jcastro: pleia2 said we should decide the path, and let her know in case it's something classroom-related
<pleia2> jcastro: the most important thing to me is that we're clear about what media we're using for each event, they can be one project or two (classroom and on air) but having people be confused is no fun, consumption of video is very different bandwdith (in all meanings) than irc :)
<jcastro> ack
<pleia2> and since I do work full time, I can't really participate in on air stuff myself (no time/availability for video)
 * jcastro understands that use case
<jcastro> don't worry, it's not like popey will come after -classroom
<jcastro> >_>
<jcastro> <_<
 * pleia2 shakes fist
<pleia2> :)
<nigelb> we will fight him off with pitchforks
<nigelb> Also, morning!
<JoseeAntonioR> hi, nigelb, and we'll fight him of with *virtual* pitchforck
<JoseeAntonioR> s/pitchforck/pitchforks
<nigelb> Heh
<nigelb> Ok, time for a job. bbl.
<nigelb> Er? Job? I'm still not awake.
<nigelb> I meant jog.
 * ajmitch waves to nigelb 
 * nigelb waves back to ajmitch 
<JoseeAntonioR> mhall119: still hosting the Q&A session on Tuesday?
<JoseeAntonioR> s/Tuesday/Wednesday
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> oi! dpm!
<dpm> hey, welcome back!
<dpm> good morning
<dpm> saw your pictures, looks you had a great time :)
<dholbach> how are you doing? how's life in Spain?
<dpm> life's very warm here
<dholbach> :)
<dpm> brb
<mhall119> JoseeAntonioR: on the 15th, yes
<mhall119> welcome back dholbach
<dholbach> thanks mhall119
<dholbach> hey jono
<cprofitt> hey all
<jono> hey dholbach
<jono> welcome back!
<dholbach> thanks :)
<dpm> I hope dholbach hasn't lost his superpowers now with his short hair
<AlanBell> mhall119: on http://developer.ubuntu.com/api/ubuntu-12.04/javascript/index.html the unity init stuff should really be wrapped in if(external.getUnityObject){}
<AlanBell> otherwise we end up throwing errors in other people's browsers
<mhall119> AlanBell: can you tell them in #ubuntu-webapps?
<jono> mhall119, dpm call running over
<jono> wont be long
<dpm> ok
<jono> mhall119, dpm you guys start and I will join too
<dpm> ok
<dpm> mhall119, jono, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/414a979b4d99dd0d51ffc8e68c9911cb41c70e08?authuser=0
<dpm> dholbach, if you fancy some extra work items :P -> https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/414a979b4d99dd0d51ffc8e68c9911cb41c70e08?authuser=0&hl=ca#
<jcastro> I don't see what the big deal is, the new nautilus looks pretty good to me
<jcastro> other than the menu not being exported right, but that's a bug
<dholbach> personally, I don't like the search-when-you-type much - I preferred the type-ahead-and-find-stuff-in-the-current-directory
<dholbach> but maybe I'm not the common use-case
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> I didn't realize that
<jcastro> oh I see
<jcastro> it auto does it instead of being explicit
<jcastro> yeah, that can probably get confusing for people
<jono> brb breakfast
<balloons> dholbach, that's my biggest annoyance!
<balloons> also, I tried searching and it just crashed :-)
<dholbach> yes :)
<balloons> welcome back btw!
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<balloons> elfy, think you'll have time to sneak ain a first test this week for the arm board? glad it got to you safely!
<elfy> if I get what I need in time I will do that :)
<elfy> lucky it was in one piece - or two boxes - the packaging was all ripped ...
<balloons> yokes..
<elfy> yep :)
<bkerensa> dholbach: your back :D
<dholbach> yep
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone
<bkerensa> am I the only once noticing Chromium crashing when uploading files?
<daker> Flash is crappy on chromium bkerensa :/
<bkerensa> daker: what does flash have to do with uploading a file using a non-flash upload? Were talking just POST ?
<daker> You can use falsh to upload things too :)
<daker> anyway i just wanted to point that flash is buggy on chromium
<bkerensa> indeed but this specifically happens with non flash uploaders
<bkerensa> ahh
<bkerensa> yeah I know... I did open a flash bug with the Chromium team a while back
<bkerensa> Firefox wont even have Flash soon =s
<daker> something i can't click on videos from youtube when they embed in an embed object
<daker> they are*
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-10
<bkerensa> jono: When are you going to visit imbrandon and go on a vacation in KC?
<bkerensa> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kansas_City-style_barbecue
<bkerensa> :D
<jono> bkerensa, I would love to check out some KC BBQ
<jono> my 22" Weber arrives tomorrow :-)
<jono> very excited!
<imbrandon> i got something better than kc bbq tho .... https://fiber.google.com/about/
<imbrandon> :)
<imbrandon> btw wth yall doing up this late :) lol
<philballew> Its only 11 on the west here :)
<imbrandon> ahh
<imbrandon> i always forget that
<philballew> that is late, if I slept decent hours.
<imbrandon> heh
<imbrandon> better than the 130 here
<imbrandon> that said , i think i'm off to sleep, gnight all
<jono> imbrandon, not sure if it is better
<jono> BBQ is pretty awesome :-)
<imbrandon> hahah :)
<philballew> Few things beat a late night BBQ.
<imbrandon> get some kc masterpiece for your next grillout
<imbrandon> its probably the most authentic and made here
<imbrandon> and rocks
<imbrandon> gotta like kc style tho, not texas style, semi-sweet browsugar bbq :)
<imbrandon> http://www.kcmasterpiece.com/bbq_hbrwnsugar/
<bkerensa> Im not much of a fan of BBQ
<bkerensa> Its good... but nothing beats Sushi or maybe some Popeyes
<bkerensa> :)
<bkerensa> But if I were in KC and had to eat BBQ then Arthur Bryants is where I would eat
<philballew> bkerensa, do you go to kc often or just enjoy using Yelp? :)
 * philballew runs and hides
<bkerensa> philballew: I have been there twice
<philballew> nice, its on my cities to go to!
<bkerensa> just a quick trip through each time but I hear Bryants is the best
<bkerensa> Iowa is a good state
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> KC imho pretty industrial
 * JoseeAntonioR insists you should come here and eat what bkerensa loves
<bkerensa> Ceviche?
<philballew> I just wanna go as I have friends there and my a sister college is just outside in Olathe.
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: yeah, Ceviche de Camaron, but not with tostada ;)
<philballew> *my sister
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: Or perhaps some Pollo con Papas?
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: Pollo a la Brasa con Papas ;) that's even better
<bkerensa> In Mason City, Iowa they have this place called Taco Johns
<bkerensa> I think it might be a midwestern chain kind of like Taco Bell
<bkerensa> I know Carls Jr is called Hardees in the Midwest
<philballew> Taco johns is like Papa John's bkerensa ?
<bkerensa> uhh not so much
<bkerensa> they sells Tacos and Churos
<bkerensa> and Frosties
<bkerensa> :D
<philballew> well for sure, just wondered as many companies have smaller companies that all use different names to hid the fact its all large corporations running food in America.
<philballew> *hide
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> morning dholbach
<dholbach> hey elfy
<s-fox> Anyone from the community council around?
<dholbach> yes
<JoseeAntonioR> s-fox: ^
<s-fox> hey dholbach  :)
<dholbach> hey :)
<s-fox> dholbach,  can you adjust a setting on launchpad for the forums council please?
<s-fox> https://launchpad.net/~forum-council
<dholbach> which one?
<s-fox> we want to update our members, but none of us have permissions. haha
<s-fox> we need to remove bodhi.zazen and overdrank
<dholbach> so Bodhi stepped down? to me the mail seemed to indicate a 'vacation'?
<s-fox> No, he stepped down.
<s-fox> We also want to add 2 new members to the launchpad group.
<dholbach> ok, just for completeness sake, could you please reply to the 'vacation' mail I replied to yesterday?
<dholbach> just to make it a bit clearer what's going on
<s-fox> mikebraniff and elfy need to be added
<dholbach> I've been out of the loop for 2.5 weeks, so I might have missed something - but from my inbox I can't see what was decided in the matter
<s-fox> sure, I will reply to the email.
<dholbach> I'm not trying to be difficult, but it'd be good to know if there was some kind of election or how the restaffing took place
<dholbach> thanks a lot
<s-fox> dholbach,  I have emailed the community council. can you now update the list pleae?
<s-fox> please ?
<dholbach> s-fox, can I get back to you on this? right now I'm not 100% sure how we did restaffings on the forums council in the past
<s-fox> it is urgent dholbach , we have a number of issues to discuss on our mailing list :/
<dholbach> are you blocked by the LP membership in any sense?
<s-fox> yes, the new members cannot participate in discussions on the mailiing list. our membership has people in all continents and everyone being on irc at the same time is not practical.
<dholbach> is it a Launchpad mailing list you're using?
<s-fox> Yes, we use the launchpad mailing list :)
<dholbach> I'm getting confused - isn't there a forums council lists.u.c mailing list as well?
<s-fox> Not to my knowledge. We only use ubuntu-forums-council@lists.ubuntu.com
<s-fox> hmm,  this is odd
<dholbach> ah yes, that's the one I meant
<s-fox> dholbach,  i have resolved the issue myself but the launchpad group is still inaccurate / out of date.
<dholbach> I'll follow up to the mail in a bit
<s-fox> thanks :)
<s-fox> oh, if you have a minute i replied to your email about the app competition just after you went on vacation.  you mentioned my AUTHORS file was missing a date.  I made the updates are resubmitted. I think both emails are still waiting for approval ;)
<dholbach> s-fox, mentioned it in #ubuntu-arb
<s-fox> thanks :)
<dholbach> s-fox, I followed up on the CC mail, I'm generally +1, but as I don't know too much on the Forums situation, I asked for some more comments
<dholbach> and now I have to dash quickly, my cousin just showed up here and I'll say hello to him :)
<dholbach> see you in a bit
<s-fox> see you
<dholbach> s-fox, seems like the arb post was already moderated through
<s-fox> Super :)
<dholbach> hey balloons - how are you doing?
<balloons> dholbach, just dandy
<dholbach> balloons, do you think we should have any UDW session about jenkins and how we use it to make Ubuntu better?
<balloons> a bit famished.. but that will be easily solved
<balloons> dholbach, hmm.. udw might be a good place to unveil some of that stuff
<balloons> I think whoopsie should be coverd there
<dholbach> hey jcastro - should we have anything about juju at UDW?
<dholbach> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/UbuntuDeveloperWeek/Timetable still has some open slots
<jcastro> dholbach_: we could do something, but I will be moving
<jcastro> dholbach_: let me ask the guys if someone can snag a slot though
<dholbach> jcastro, awesome
<dholbach> let me know that we have 30m slots too, so it's not too much of a commitment if they just want to do half a slot
<jcastro> I <3 30 min slots
<jcastro> we have a call today?
<jono> dpm, mhall119, jcastro, dholbach, balloons will be there in a min
<dholbach> ok
<jcastro> cool
<balloons> lol
<jono> do you guys have a hangout running?
<jcastro> nope I was frantically just finishing something
<jcastro> heh
<jono> ok, let me set it up
<jono> dpm, mhall119, jcastro, dholbach, balloons https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/c35f17b807a5e60666ddcb0b5fc81d4ac2979c28?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<dpm> jono, joining in
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> JoseeAntonioR: it could be worse :P
<JoseeAntonioR> bkerensa: huh?
<bkerensa> :P the mixup
<bkerensa> mhall119: progress is good on the SUMO front... just hacking our branding in
<balloons> did I lose you?
<balloons> I think so
<dholbach> alright my friends - it's weekend time for me - see you all later!
<dpm> here the weekend is coming too, see you next week!
<mhall119> bkerensa: how hard is it to change the branding?
<mhall119> are we going ot have to keep a fork of sumo, or can we just over-ride it on the install instance?
<bkerensa> mhall119: Well SUMO uses caching? So it could be trouble making changes after its spawned up
<bkerensa> but Ill try it when I get the new instance up
<bkerensa> the old one is still up but when I finish with background etc
<mhall119> bkerensa: I mean can we keep the upstream code unmodified, and just add our theme on top, so we can easily pull in upstream changes?
<mhall119> or is it going to be more of an actual fork
<bkerensa> well yeah
<bkerensa> were just talking some minor changes in css and the media folder
<bkerensa> code will not need to be forked unless we need to enhance it
<mhall119> that wasn't really a  yes or no question :/
<mhall119> ok, cool
<mhall119> and if we need to enhance it, we should be able to get the enhancements accepted upstream
<mhall119> as long as we make it generic enough to support both
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> will ping you this weekend sometime or Monday
 * bkerensa is re-targeting a bunch of fixes for quantal atm
<bkerensa> >.<
<mhall119> bkerensa: you're running this on precise?
<bkerensa> ?
<bkerensa> yes its on a hp cloud instance
<bkerensa> :P
<mhall119> your sumo instance, is it on precise or quantal?
<bkerensa> fixes for quantal is for other packages
<mhall119> would you mind doing a quick write-up of what you had to do to get it running (just things that are different from the officials docs), so I can try it myself when I have some time?
<bkerensa> yeah
<bkerensa> im also going to make a charm
<bkerensa> :D
<bkerensa> ok now bzr is making me angry
<bkerensa> :S
<mhall119> a charm would be fantastic, let me know if I can help with that
 * mhall119 has a tiny bit of charming experience with django
<bkerensa> mhall119: bzr: ERROR: These branches have diverged.  See "bzr help diverged-branches" for more information.
<bkerensa> =/
<bkerensa> any idea?
<mhall119> run "bzr missing"
<bkerensa> mhall119: shows my change long entry as an extra revision missing but I did "bzr add ." and commit
<JoseeAntonioR> isn't it "bzr merge"?
<bkerensa> no
<bkerensa> merge pulls changes from main
<mhall119> bkerensa: so you committed locally
<bkerensa> yes
<mhall119> and you're now trying to pull or push?
<bkerensa> push
<mhall119> then your push location has a revision you don't have locally
<bkerensa> made changes... bzr add . then bzr commit -m "blah" and bzr push
<bkerensa> >.<
<mhall119> bzr missing only shows your one local revision?
<bkerensa> yes
<bkerensa> and Im pushing a new branch
<bkerensa> =/
<mhall119> to where?
<bkerensa> lp:~bkerensa/ubuntu/quantal/landscape-client/fix-for=*******
<bkerensa> fix-for-*** even
<bkerensa> ;p
<jono> mhall119, I presume you are going to be working on updating the spec today
<jono> I want to see the core body of the spec expanded to include the conclusions we raised over the last week
<mhall119> jono: yes, I had a long talk with steve yesterday about inter-dependency issues in Extras
<mhall119> I've already added sections and work items about the archive process changes
<jono> mhall119, to be clear, I don
<jono> mhall119, to be clear, I don't want to just see additions to the implementation section, I want to see an overview of how it works in the body of the spec
<jono> this needs to be more than just a list of work items
<jono> but you see how the Proposed Solution section explains how it works, I want to see that kind of descriptive content
<mhall119> what body?
<jono> mhall119, lets hop on a quick G+
<mhall119> ok
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/b015ee4825580e2fe0c863ef39187a6b9205fd56?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<mhall119> brb, lunch
<jono> any precise users?
<jono> if so:
<jono>  can you run 'bzr branch lp:~jonobacon/+junk/gtkissue' and then 'cd gtkissue' and run 'quickly run', now resize the window so it looks like http://farm8.staticflickr.com/7270/7754450438_156304508d_b.jpg (four items wide and a deep window) - is there the same spacing issue on your system?
<jono> mhall119, https://plus.google.com/hangouts/_/2ca96645ea89746ebccc95d78e1fd334d1e8d858?authuser=0&hl=en-US
<MrChrisDruif> Sorry jono, I've moved to Fedora..>_< (look of shame?)
<balloons> MrChrisDruif, lol?
<balloons> like the dog in the background of the image he attached :-)
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; just a bit? I've seriously moved to Fedora because it comes with GNOME Shell in a format that is enjoyable. Unity doesn't appeal me much...
<balloons> ahh. Is Fedora keeping gnome-shell for next cycle btw?
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: is Fedora's Gnome-Shell experience significantly different from our Gnome-Shell experience?
<mhall119> other than it being the default I mean
<MrChrisDruif> Well, when running the dev version 12.10 it tried to remove gnome-shell constantly. And they didn't break any keyboard shortcuts =)
<mhall119> I thought we had fixed the problems we had back in the 11.04 days
<mhall119> ah well, development pre-beta, you can't complain too much about that
<mhall119> heck, when I was testing the 12.04 alphas, they tried to remove Unity contantly ;)
<MrChrisDruif> So...they improved on that did they? ;-)
<mhall119> I dunno, I haven't upgraded to 12.10 yet
<MrChrisDruif> And there was something...can't remember exactly thou
<MrChrisDruif> Oh, I also couldn't install lilypond ^_^
<mhall119> what's lilypond?
<MrChrisDruif> Just some minor dependency problem
<MrChrisDruif> It's a music annotation bit of software
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: is that also in the development release?
<MrChrisDruif> Last time I checked yeah
<mhall119> I mean are you problems in the development release
<mhall119> dependency issues aren't uncommon in dev releases
<MrChrisDruif> Mainly, haven't checked how things are in 12.04
<mhall119> but shouldn't exist in the stable release
<MrChrisDruif> Lilypond was installable in 12.04 for as much as I can remember.
<MrChrisDruif> But like I said, Unity doesn't do it for me. I prefer gnome-shell and I seem to be the only one in the ubuntu sphere ^_^ it's just easier for me to use Fedora then to use the mini or server iso to only install gnome-shell
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: I hope you at least filed bugs for these problems before you switched, so we can make it better
<mhall119> lots of Ubuntu folks use Gnome Shell
<mhall119> which is why I was asking if our version was all that different from Fedora's
<MrChrisDruif> I can't remember if I filed a bug for lilypond in 12.10
<MrChrisDruif> I do remember filing an other bug, but it got squashed
<MrChrisDruif> I just remembered why lilypond wouldn't install (sometimes I love my memory); it couldn't install because it depended on lilypond-data of a specific version, but lilypond-data was already bumped up to the next version
<MrChrisDruif> But checking the lilypond and lilypond packages.ubuntu.com pages I think it should be installable again
<MrChrisDruif> -data*
<MrChrisDruif> mhall119; ^
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: ah, ok
 * mhall119 now remembers looking into lilypond years ago
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<balloons> yes, probably an archive timing issue with the dev verson
<balloons> but I'll echo mhall119 on what's different? ;-)
<balloons> I'm just curious :-)
<MrChrisDruif> balloons; ?
<balloons> ohh.. what's different n gnome-shell on ubuntu over fedora
<MrChrisDruif> Keyboard shortcuts are broken. Not all but a few
<MrChrisDruif> Oh and in 12.10 is the "new and improved" nautilus...which removed one of my favorite functions split pane view
<MrChrisDruif> I hope either nemo or marlin will prove to be a suitable replacement when the time cometh
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: Fedora's likely to get the new Nautilus too
<MrChrisDruif> That's why I said my previous sentence mhall119 ^_^
<mhall119> I wonder if the keyboard shortcut problem is both compiz/unity and gnomeshell/mutter using the same settings keys
<cjohnston> thats a pretty big list of sites that are going down
<MrChrisDruif> cj?
<cjohnston> MCD?
<cjohnston> I assume you didn't get the email?
<mhall119> what sites are you talking about?
<cjohnston> you didnt get it either?
<mhall119> oh, that email, yeah
<mhall119> I got it
<cjohnston> those sites
<mhall119> if they lose all the wiki work I've been doing all week, I'm going to swim across the atlantic to bust some heads
<MrChrisDruif> From jcastro you mean?
<balloons> hehe
<cjohnston> I got it from Chris Jones, but yes
<MrChrisDruif> He forwarded it to ubuntu-news mailing-list
<mhall119> MrChrisDruif: Canonical is moving data centers, so there's going to be downtime for a bunch of websites while they move them
<cjohnston> ya.. i got it there too
<mhall119> cjohnston: summit is missing from the list though
<cjohnston> no it isn't ;-)
<cjohnston> owell, I Can hope it isnt
<mhall119> hope all you want
<cjohnston> heh
<MrChrisDruif> Why during the weekend? Isn't that the time most volunteers have time to work on this kind of stuff? ;-)
<cjohnston> because the employees that will be working on it wont be working their normal hours and normal jobs
<mhall119> probably lower traffic during the weekend
<mhall119> I'm sure IS didn't volunteer to work over the weekend for no reason
<MrChrisDruif> =)
<jcastro> traffic for everything dips a ton during the weekend
<jcastro> looks like launcpad isn't affected though
<jcastro> nor the archive
<pleia2> fridge isn't on that list, so I'm x-posting over there (thanks jcastro for forwarding it :))
<jcastro> O_O
<jcastro> I thought it was?
<jcastro> I thought ubuntu-news encompassed all the resources including fridge
<bkerensa> I wonder when they are going to do the mailing list upgrades :D
<pleia2> jcastro: sorry, I meant it wasn't on the list of sites which will be down
<jcastro> oh
<jcastro> whew!
<cjohnston> mhall119: fragaria may not have to move!
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-11
<mhall119> w 29
<mhall119> bah
#ubuntu-community-team 2012-08-12
<nigelb> czajkowski: I'm high with happiness! Found a local place that sells JD ;)
<mhall119> what happened to the guy who would only drink a little wine in Budapest?
<cjohnston> lol
<cjohnston> +1
<daker> Wine o.O
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-05
<jussi> perhaps someone with a little more knowledge than me should delete/update this page:  https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Wayland
<jose> jussi: what do you think about putting a header on the page stating that we're moving to Mir and not Wayland?
<jussi> jose: ive no idea to be honest
<jose> I'll do that for the moment, and if anyone else has any other ideas/suggestions they can just change it, it's a wiki anyways :)
<dpm> good morning all
<jussi> jose: looks fine to me, others can now update if they want also, but at least something is there
<jussi> hiya dpm
<jose> great, then :)
<jose> hello, dpm!
<jose> long time no see
<dpm> hey jussi, hola jose :)
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, welcome back!
<dholbach> how's Germany treating you?
<dholbach> dpm, found a café to work from or a coworking space or something?
<dpm> hey dholbach :)
<dpm> thanks :)
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> Germany is treating me well so far apart from internet :) the weather in Stuttgart is pretty good right now
<dpm> let's see how long it lasts ;)
<dpm> it seems this morning the mobile broadband connection is working acceptably well, so I can work from home, but I'm looking for other options for when it starts being flaky again
<dholbach> sure
<jussi> you know, I still dont understand why we dont have a text editor on LP, so that we can edit a file in a package, and click "create patch". then we do not have to be on our own PC, with all the keys etc ionstalled to be able to contriobute easily (and typo patches will get fixed in like 1 second...)
<mhall119> jussi: bzr branch lp:launchpad
<jussi> mhall119:  ?
<mhall119> nobody else is adding features to Launchpad right now
<mhall119> so you'd have to add it yourself
<mhall119> and once you see Launchpad's code, you'll probably understand why nobody's doing that :)
<jussi> mhall119: ahh right, yeah, sorry, my skills, yeah, errr
<mhall119> hey man, I think pretty highly of my skills and I still won't touch LP :)
<jussi> haha
<jussi> well, Im off. see you all later
<jono> pleia2, hey
<jono> any chance you an ack tvoss's mails to xubuntu-devel so the community sees them?
<pleia2> jono: he did send it to the list and it was let through the moderation queue, all is well :)
<pleia2> (also, pre-7AM? gah!)
<jono> pleia2, cool
<jono> pleia2, yeah, early early
<jono> babies do that for you
<jono> :-)
 * elfy says nothing 
<dholbach> all right my friends
<dholbach> I call it a day
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
<elfy> jcastro: ping
<jose> hey guys, can I have an upvote? http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jr7cx/getting_through_the_trough_and_closer_to_the_edge/
<jose> mhall119: ^
<mhall119> jose: it already has a reddit thread
<jose> yeah, I just noticed
 * jose deletes
<mhall119> :)
<mhall119> you can upvote http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1jqyas/submit_your_ubuntu_edge_campaign_perk_ideas_here/ though
<jose> just did it!
<cjohnston> 5
<jose> cjohnston: 6
<cjohnston> that's how many summit bugs your going to fix today?
<jose> cjohnston: if there are no other projects where I can pitch in, yes
<cjohnston> jose: lp:qa-dashboard too
<jose> cjohnston: are you tagging them? I usually check the bitesize ones
<cjohnston> for which project
<jose> qa-dashboard
<jose> cjohnston: if there's a project you want me to contribute with, just send me the link and make sure you have bitesize tagged, I'll make sure to check those and fix as much as I can
<cjohnston> cool. ty
<jose> :)
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<jose> hey dholbach!
<benonsoftware> Afternoon dholbach
<dholbach> hi jose, hi benonsoftware
<jose> how's life? :)
<dholbach> good good - how about you?
<jose> all great, enjoying what's left of my vacations
<jose> just wanted to touchbase with you about the ubuntuonair django webpage and the summit things you were supposed to ask
<dholbach> jose, I pinged cjohnston and mhall119 about the changes required in summit - I can forward you the mail exchange - it's still not quite clear to me what's required
<jose> dholbach: if you could please that would be great, I can talk to them later today so I can find out what can we do
<jose> I'm jose@ubuntu.com now
<dholbach> mails sent
<dholbach> oh
<dholbach> sent
<jose> dholbach: thanks a lot! :)
<dholbach> de nada
<jose> apart from chris' response, did you get any other emails? looks like I'm missing something
<dholbach> no
<dholbach> 3 mails
<dholbach> daniel - chris - daniel
<dholbach> that's it
<jose> weird thing, I'll ping them later today
<jose> thanks!
<dpm> good morning all
<jose> hello, dpm :)
<dpm> hola jose
<smartboyhw> Hey jose dholbach
<jose> hello, smartboyhw :)
<smartboyhw> jose, why will Testdrive Hackfest crash with Ubuntu on Air?
<jose> smartboyhw: didn't say it crashed, but instead that I would like it to be on. I'd like to see all G+ hangouts in one channel and don't send people to multiple places to search
<smartboyhw> jose, what do you mean?
<jose> smartboyhw: I want it to be at ubuntuonair because it's easier to find
<smartboyhw> jose, yeah
<smartboyhw> We want it to
<jose> did Nick talk to you?
<smartboyhw> jose, he did
<smartboyhw> I'm not doing the Hangout, since my webcam broke:(
<jose> oh, ok
<smartboyhw> And my mother doesn't allow me to buy a replacement
<smartboyhw> jose, you should talk to Noskcaj
<smartboyhw> (a.k.a. Jackson Doak)
<jose> I'd love to help you guys with this, but I'll be in a Model United Nations and can't be live at that time
<jose> I will later on, 3am here and need to go and sleep for a while
<smartboyhw> jose, OK
<jose> talk to you later!
<smartboyhw> jose, sure:)
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw, hi dpm
<smartboyhw> dholbach, so, how do you think you can get 24m within 16 days~!?
<dholbach> good question :)
<dholbach> I thought it was great that mhall119 set up the reddit thrad
<cjohnston> jose: dholbach if you guys want to use a new instance, you can. You setup admins to do the scheduling work and such, allow people to propose sessions. I don't really understand what other info is needed.
<dholbach> cjohnston, what I said in my last mail:
<dholbach>  - show hosts (maybe controlled by a team?) add sessions
<dholbach>  - viewers can see a schedule
<dholbach>  - viewers can suggest sessions(?)
<dholbach>  - etherpad integration would not be necessary
<dholbach>  - a clear indication if a session is live or recorded would help
<dholbach> to me it looks like summit would need some changes?
<cjohnston> what is meant by show hosts? someone to start the hangout? that has nothing to do with summit. the admins/schedulers would be able to add/schedule sessions. it has a visible schedule, the same thing we use for UDS. it has the ability to propose sessions. etherpad integration already exists. The last one, the only indication would be the time
<dholbach> jose, anything else you can see? ^
<dholbach> etherpad would not be required, but maybe that could be done through defining a "session type" or something
<cjohnston> ya, if you didn't want it, you would have to remove it.. or put some sort of other url in its place
 * dholbach relocates, brb
<jose> dholbach: it's basically it, but I'd like to have a more... user-friendly and simple interface
<dholbach> jose, can you have a chat with cjohnston (and maybe mhall119 too) about this? I'm a bit maxed out right now
<jose> dholbach: no worries, take care
<cjohnston> jose: then it sounds like summit is too 'advanced' for what you want
<jose> exactly
<jose> has too many things which we won't be using
<jose> (btw, you have a MP on queue)
<cjohnston> I saw..
<smartboyhw> jose, good morning
<cjohnston> Will have to switch gears at some point today
<cjohnston> ty
<jose> hello, smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> For you at least:P
<jose> smartboyhw: mind a PM?
<smartboyhw> jose, sure
<smartboyhw> not:P
<jose> cjohnston: so, how much code you think we can borrow from Summit to be used in a new app?
<cjohnston> depends on what all you want to take away... I'm pretty much thinking not alot. I don't think removing parts of summit will be good
<cjohnston> jose: https://github.com/llazzaro/django-scheduler
<cjohnston> may want to look at that
 * jose checks
<jose> what we basically want is have something like the page we have now but in django
<cjohnston> what page do you have now, and why in django
<jose> ubuntuonair.com
<jose> because it's in wordpress and people delete code
<cjohnston> delete code?
<jose> so, to update the video they have to edit HTML
<cjohnston> hard code the templates
<jose> and sometimes they... delete a bit of HTML they shouldn't
<cjohnston> look at 'uds-project' for an example
<jose> I'm taking a look at it right now
<jose> cjohnston: it's... php
<cjohnston> it would be the easiest I think for you to do what you want
<cjohnston> it would just hard code most of the html so that people can only change the url or whatever it is that you need
<jose> and how would I change that?
<cjohnston> change what?
<jose> the URL
<jose> let's say
<cjohnston> the same way you did now
<cjohnston> through wp-admin
<jose> hmm, ok
<jose> I'll take a look at this and the other project in a while, thanks for the suggestions!
<cjohnston> np.. I think that would probably be the easiest thing to do
<cjohnston> mhall119: thoughts?
 * mhall119 has no thoughts
<mhall119> they make my brain hurt
 * jose gives mhall119 a cookie
<jose> why don't we print render.py and literally burn it in fire?
 * smartboyhw gives mhall119 a thought machine
<pleia2> looking forward to the part where I don't get trolled for testing XMir on Xubuntu, stunning amount of FUD out there and people delighted to spread it
<elfy> pleia2: you got a moment? you'll have to have 2 heads on at the same time
<pleia2> elfy: I guess :)
<elfy> pleia2: PMs
<jose> dholbach: I'll get airbot working in a minute
<dholbach> thanks jose
<jose> dholbach: it's up and running
<jose> hey pleia2, how do I add jose as an airbot admin?
<pleia2> jose: I think you edit the script and then reload it, let me doublecheck
<jose> if that's it then I'll do it after the current session
<pleia2> jose: actually, it's in the .irssi/config
<pleia2> classroom_admins = "nhandler, cjohnston, pleia2, nigelb, JoseeAntonioR";
<pleia2> edit that, then /reload
<pleia2> not sure if the script will auto pick it up
<jose> would that make it disconnect for a moment?
<pleia2> nope
<jose> ok, thanks
<jose> dholbach: is the weekly session replacing the development hangouts?
<jose> I just want it to be in calendar for airbot to work automatically
<dholbach> jose, jono's usually running the weekly sessions
<dholbach> jose, for now it's safe to remove the dev hangouts
<jose> dholbach: ok, these are running at 17 UTC, right?
<dholbach> yep
<jose> great, /me adds it to the cal
<dholbach> all rightie
<bkerensa> mhall119: you said moz should use summit for their summit but it looks like they have one... http://summit.mozilla.org
<mhall119> bkerensa: looks like they've contracted out to use some company's event management
<bkerensa> mhall119: sure but they do have a platform
<bkerensa> mhall119: they use sha and ch events to manage all their summits and camps because of the scale they cant do it in house
<mhall119> right, I knew they had *something*
<bkerensa> mhall119: it handles schedules/books travel/books hotel/manages room mates
<bkerensa> all in one platform
<bkerensa> pretty nifty
<mhall119> ok
<bkerensa> and it asks if you speak Vulcan
<bkerensa> :D
<mhall119> as long as it works for them
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-07
<pleia2> mhall119: do phone/tablet docs exist? https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-doc/2013-August/017453.html
<mhall119> pleia2: not outside of what's on wiki.u.c/Touch/
<mhall119> nothing that I know of anyway
<pleia2> thanks, I'll point him there for now
<mhall119> pleia2: also point him to #ubuntu-touch channel, someone there might know of more docs
<pleia2> mhall119: great, thanks :)
<mhall119> np
<dholbach> good morning
<benonsoftware> Evening dholbach
<marcoceppi> jcastro: what's your leaf count for the month?
<smartboyhw> dpm, dholbach clearly everybody likes more prizes:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, hm?
<dpm> ?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, after you announced the App Showdown contest on Ubuntu-phone mailing list
<smartboyhw> Oops, dpm :P
<smartboyhw> Everybody replied in the mailing list that they will try if they can get a prize of some sort
<smartboyhw> e.g. a T-shirt
<smartboyhw> Oops, should include -touch-coreapps also
<dpm> smartboyhw, if one person asking if there will be T-shirts and another person asking for more prizes constitutes "everyone", I think you might be right :P
<smartboyhw> dpm, that's 4 people:P
<smartboyhw> Are u sure?
<jose> And bloomberg.com just bought 100 Edges!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
<elfy> hi dholbach
<dholbach> hi elfy
<smartboyhw> Hey dholbach elfy
<dholbach> hi smartboyhw
<smartboyhw> dholbach, nice that you got Bloomberg for Ubuntu Edge;)
<dholbach> yeah, that's brilliant :)
<dholbach> dpm, did you know of http://translatorsanonymous.tumblr.com/?
<dpm> I didn't :)
<philipballew> dholbach, Translating can be a pain.
<philipballew> :)
<dpm> http://translatorsanonymous.tumblr.com/post/55673709521/when-i-have-to-sound-young-and-hip-in-a-translation
<dholbach> :-)
 * dholbach gets lunch and relocates - brb :)
<marcoceppi> Cool, new phone prices for Edge
<PabloRubianes> hey, someone from IRC Council?
<smartboyhw> dholbach, good job on the price discount:P
<dholbach> smartboyhw, I'm not involved in any of this :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, LOL
<smartboyhw> You should:P
<smartboyhw> You are the community guy
<dholbach> well, you can't be involved in everything :)
<smartboyhw> dholbach, boo:P
<dholbach> :-)
<dholbach> see you tomorrow :)
<bkerensa> jcastro: http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/9364033564/
<bkerensa> popey: Google Glass http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/9354044647/
<popey> bkerensa: haha, forgot that
<bkerensa> popey: lots of others of you and jono
<bkerensa> in fact here is jono with real google glass http://www.flickr.com/photos/bkerensa/9356866048/in/set-72157634774706082
<popey> mine are better
<balloons> bkerensa, you collecting glass photos
<balloons> ?
<bkerensa> balloons: no... I just took one for Jono because he had a chance to try Glass
<bkerensa> balloons: its a fun little gadget I can't wait to buy one :)
<balloons> hehe.. yea I wonder when retail will happen
<jono> mhall119, popey, new app on the subreddit :-)
<popey> nice!
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-09
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, can you please post something like this on the ubuntu-translators social media channels: "Daniel Holbach had a quick look at the statistics of the #Ubuntu #Development guide #translations: http://is.gd/nfYLuq"
<dholbach> dpm, muchas gracias
<dpm> dholbach, ok, posted on G+, FB and Twitter
<dholbach> I hope folks will get go and review all those unreviewed strings :)
<popey> dholbach: http://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/1k0kl8/surprising_stats_daniel_holbachs_blog/
<dholbach> thanks a bunch popey!
<popey> dholbach: how much do you know about click packages?
<popey> dholbach: specifically, can I have a dependancy on a package in the repo? or do I have to pull that in and statically compile it?
<dholbach> popey, you have to pull that in, there's no dependencies... you can just specify which version of the sdk you rely on
<popey> gotcha
<dpm> jcastro, jcastro_, marcoceppi, here's one app for the app showdown that is trying to implement trello support, very nice! http://sonrisesoftware.wordpress.com/2013/08/08/ubuntu-tasks/
<jcastro_> whoa!
<marcoceppi> dpm: awesome!
<daker> Eid Mubarak everyone :)
<SergioMeneses> daker, \o
 * dholbach hugs daker
<smartboyhw> daker, what's Eid Mubarak BTW?
<coolbhavi> smartboyhw, today is eid the day when ramzan and roza ends
<coolbhavi> happy eid daker
<daker> smartboyhw: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eid_al-Fitr
<smartboyhw> coolbhavi, still not understanding:P
<daker> smartboyhw: it's a religious holiday
<smartboyhw> daker, ah
<daker> the first day of the tenth month of the Islamic calendar
<daker> coolbhavi: thank you!
<pleia2> coolbhavi: you in town? :)
<coolbhavi> yes pleia2 in NJ
 * daker hugs dholbach back
<smartboyhw> pleia2, you woke up early today:P
<pleia2> coolbhavi: hooray! welcome
<pleia2> smartboyhw: I'm on east coast US today
<smartboyhw> pleia2, ah
<coolbhavi> pleia2, thanks!
<smartboyhw> That means it's high time I call on balloons :P
<elfy> I'm sure he's just waiting ;)
<smartboyhw> elfy, heh, nice:)
<smartboyhw> elfy, you experiencing slow typing in XMir? Me too:(
<elfy> only when I boot it
<elfy> many are
<pleia2> smartboyhw: there is a bug report, sec
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/mir/+bug/1199450
<ubot2`> Ubuntu bug 1199450 in Mir "[xmir] Inputs slowing, last event of a stream of events greatly delayed" [Critical,In progress]
<pleia2> known and being worked on
<smartboyhw> \o/
<smartboyhw> Hmm, I do wonder who sabdfl will nominate for this year's CC election:P
<smartboyhw> I think the same names as before
<pleia2> people self-nominate, then sabdfl selects 12 that will be on the ballot
<pleia2> hopefully not the same :) new people are great!
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I thought it's sabdfl who nominates...
<pleia2> smartboyhw: from 2011: https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-news-team/2011-September/001390.html
<pleia2> we'll do something similar this time too :)
<elfy> pleia2: due soon is it?
<pleia2> elfy: we haven't even announced it for this year :)
<smartboyhw> elfy, October:P
<smartboyhw> The expiry date at least
 * smartboyhw will nominate pleia2 or elfy :P
<pleia2> but yeah, terms expire in mid october so we will probably start doing nominations call soon
<pleia2> tend to give 2 weeks for voting
<elfy> you can expect an nomination from me ...
<smartboyhw> pleia2, what was that that I wanted to nominate you but you refused? Xubuntu project lead?
<smartboyhw> Should be...
<pleia2> smartboyhw: hah, yeah
<pleia2> smartboyhw: I started a new job this year that I love, but it is challenging and takes up tons of my time, I need to plan my volunteer work accordingly :)
 * elfy was wondering why pleia2 was chatting in #ubuntu-quality 
<elfy> I see why now
<smartboyhw> elfy, oh?
<elfy> it's #u-c-t
<pleia2> lol
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOL
<pleia2> I sometimes talk in #ubuntu-quality :)
<pleia2> less so now that I do less iso testing
<smartboyhw> pleia2, you should return to do more ISO testing
<elfy> was in the middle of a pleasant cat nap and Patti Smith woke me up
<smartboyhw> But anyways, elfy is here:)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: I should do many things :) alas, human
<smartboyhw> pleia2, yeah
<smartboyhw> pleia2, whose names was on 2011's CC election ballot?
 * smartboyhw hasn't even known Ubuntu by then so he doesn't know
<pleia2> smartboyhw: http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/results.pl?id=E_234037fcede80bac
<smartboyhw> pleia2, hmm I really can't recgonize some of the names:P
<pleia2> Emmet and Amber stepped down, so Milo and Charles ended up replacing them on the council
<elfy> only one I don't recognise
<smartboyhw> elfy, Joe Barker probably?
<elfy> nope
<smartboyhw> elfy, who then?
<elfy> known Joe since 2008
<pleia2> Emmet is persia on irc (lots of people don't know his name)
<smartboyhw> Oh, it's joeb454
<pleia2> Joe is big forums guy :)
<smartboyhw> Didn't realize that:P
<pleia2> yeah
<smartboyhw> Probably Scott Ritchie then:P
<elfy> martin albisetti means nothing to me
<elfy> smartboyhw: you go on guessing ;)
<smartboyhw> Wait, he's yokozar:P
<smartboyhw> Got it
<smartboyhw> elfy, hmm?
<elfy> so?
<pleia2> elfy: Martin is beuno on irc, if you've seen him
<elfy> what's a nick got to do with anything
<smartboyhw> elfy, LOL
<elfy> pleia2: not that I remember no
<smartboyhw> pleia2, you should work on improving voting rates this time:P
<smartboyhw> 252/694....
<pleia2> smartboyhw: that's not actually bad turnout
<smartboyhw> pleia2, oh?
<pleia2> yep
 * smartboyhw checks Kubuntu Council voting rate:P
 * elfy has only been around 6 years - plenty of time to know others
<smartboyhw> At least Kubuntu Council is 31/53....
<pleia2> the best voter turn I've seen in a big open source project is about 40% (that was openstack)
<pleia2> smartboyhw: yeah, kubuntu is not very big :)
<smartboyhw> pleia2, yeah
<smartboyhw> pleia2, better than Edubuntu Council LOL
<pleia2> well, most of the project members there are on the council, very small team
<smartboyhw> pleia2, yeah, and I think you Xubuntu people can make a council yourself;)
<pleia2> that's why we don't
<smartboyhw> pleia2, I think Xubuntu is bigger than Edubuntu
<pleia2> it is, but having half your team members on a council seems a bit silly
<smartboyhw> (sorry stgraber and others:P)
<elfy> pleia2: lol
<smartboyhw> pleia2, how many Xubuntu Team members there are now?
<elfy> 79
<pleia2> https://launchpad.net/~xubuntu-team/+members
<smartboyhw> elfy, pleia2 hmm that's big
<smartboyhw> Even bigger than us
<pleia2> elfy: eh, well that number includes ubuntu core devs
<smartboyhw> pleia2, eh
<pleia2> really it's 11
<elfy> pleia2: I was being forestpiskie ...
<smartboyhw> pleia2, oh alright:P
<elfy> I know theres not 79 :)
<pleia2> :)
<pleia2> pixies...
<elfy> sssss
<elfy> not xxxx
 * smartboyhw chases elfy into the woods
<elfy> :p
<smartboyhw> pisies!?!?!?!?!?
<nigelb> elfy: I remember those days.
<nigelb> You probably remember me getting on IRC for the first time ^.^
<elfy> I do - and BT
<smartboyhw> nigelb, hmm, we probably can search back the IRC logs for you:P
<elfy> nigelb: some would remember me turning up
<nigelb> Heh
<smartboyhw> When did I first pop up on IRC?
<elfy> that is a date indelibly etched on my mind :|
<elfy> lol
<nigelb> I remember talking to paultag and being mesmerized about this python language.
<nigelb> Now I get paid to write python code.
<nigelb> </memory lane>
 * smartboyhw has no clue on when he started on IRC
<smartboyhw> Got it, 25th July 2012
<smartboyhw> I am so young in Ubuntu world!
<nigelb> The time doesn't matter!
<nigelb> It's what you do!
<smartboyhw> nigelb, :)
<smartboyhw> Weird, that date is 2 days before my birthday :O
<smartboyhw> balloons, stop hiding:P
<smartboyhw> dholbach, private message?
<dholbach> sure
<dholbach> all rightie my friends - time to kick off the weekend
<dholbach> have a good one everyone!
<dholbach> hugs all around
<dpm> same here, have a nice weekend!
<jono> hey mhall119
<jono> you online?
<mhall119> jono: yup
<jono> mhall119, meet in lobby on floor 25 in 10?
<mhall119> ok
#ubuntu-community-team 2013-08-10
<TheLordOfTime> anyone know who has sysadmin for the lists.ubuntu.com mailing lists?  I think there's a "spam generating" account on one of the MLs and I'd like someone to look at it.  Not sure who to ask though.
<cjohnston> TheLordOfTime: send a ticket to rt@ubuntu.com
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston:  ack, i'll do that now, thanks.
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston:  any idea on the time it takes for someone to take a peek at the ticket, or how long it takes for the system to pick up new email tickets?
<cjohnston> you should get an auto reply quickly
<cjohnston> noone will look at it until atleast monday.. then it all depends on how busy IS is
<IdleOne> one of the list admins might see it on the list
<IdleOne> just sens an email to the list ?
<IdleOne> send*
<elfy> I know we get lots of the stuff - gets seen to quickly
<TheLordOfTime> cjohnston:  yeah i got the autoreply, just hope nobody else gets hit with this spammer
<TheLordOfTime> they don't spam the ML either, they spam the person who responded to the ML or posted on the ML :/
<TheLordOfTime> anyways, ticket's there, someone'll take a look sooner or later
<TheLordOfTime> and if not, well...
<TheLordOfTime> then there's a problem.
<popey> TheLordOfTime: which list? can you not email the list admin, listed at the bottom of the list admin page
<Brain> Hi.
<popey> hello Brain
<popey> That sounds weird.
<Brain> I'm new to IRC.
<popey> Welcome to the madhouse.
<Brain> Thanks, Alan. May I ask a question regarding ubuntu?
<popey> Feel free.
<Brain> I have a late 2006 XP pro box that I am testing 12.x desktop on via a flash drive. My cd drive is not recognized, especially when I try to eject it. Same as running 13.x on DVD to test. Any ideas?
<Brain> :)
<Brain> Anyone home?
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: good morning
<bkerensa> dholbach: so I land in Berlin on the 12th of next month... Any chance you want to have a tea or coffee?
<bkerensa> :)
<dholbach> hi bkerensa
<dholbach> bkerensa, 12th Sept? yes, there's good chances I might be there :)
<bkerensa> ;)
<bkerensa> dholbach: cool I shall ping you when I arrive :) I will be in till the 15th
<dholbach> excellent
<bkerensa> working from the Mozilla Berlin Office
<dholbach> ah, great
<bkerensa> dholbach: do you know if the trains take credit card by chance?
<bkerensa> I land at TXL and it says there is a train from there to my hotel
<dholbach> bkerensa, there are ticket vending machines - I could imagine that credit card would work there - in a lot of places like restaurants, etc credit cards are not commonly used, so having some cash will be useful
<bkerensa> ah ok
<bkerensa> good to know
<dholbach> dpm, I think we wanted to schedule our 1-on-1 calls for Mondays, right?
<dholbach> dpm, I think I'm fine with everything for now, but shall we just pick a time for next monday and the following ones?
<dpm> dholbach, sounds good. Shall we say 11:00? Would that work for you?
<dholbach> dpm, yep, sounds good
<dpm> dholbach, ok, invite sent
<dholbach> thanks a bunch
<dpm> np, thank you ;)
<dholbach> dpm, can we get the old community team calendar deleted somehow?
<dholbach> dpm, right now it looks like there's two "Community Team Calendar" in my list and I don't know where to save an event to :)
<dpm> dholbach, ah, I meant to send an e-mail this morning, let me do it now
<dholbach> awesome
<dpm> dholbach, you can remove the one that it's not listed under "My Calendars" and says "Community Team Calendar (DO NOT USE)" :)
<dpm> *is
<dholbach> gotcha
<dpm> dholbach, e-mail sent
<dholbach> popey, maybe each of us can take on one of your meetings on Thu?
<dholbach> not quite sure what's expected, but I assume it's going through list of open MPs and critical bugs, plus general discussion?
<popey> yeah, you might want to do the clock one as you're working with nik90 on the packaging?
<dholbach> popey, can do
<balloons> pleia2, about you appearing on the weekly on-air hangout with us. Let's nail down a date. I rmemeber you saying next week or the week after worked for you right. How about August 19th?
<dholbach> all right my friends - I'm calling it a day - see you all tomorrow! :)
<belkinsa> See ya dholbach
<dholbach> bye belkinsa :)
<pleia2> balloons: that could work, what time are the hangouts at?
<balloons> pleia2, hhmm for you on the west coast, 8 - 9 am on Tuesdays
<mhall119> pleia2: 1500 utc
<pleia2> I hate 8am, but can do for one day
<pleia2> :)
<balloons> pleia2, <3. Awesome
<cprofitt> I might have to see this hangout
<cprofitt> pleia2: at 8am :-)
<pleia2> anyone know who to talk to about canonical re: updating https://cloud-images.ubuntu.com/releases/streams/v1/com.ubuntu.cloud:released:hpcloud.json ?
<pleia2> there are new images on the hpcloud side, but the signed json file has not been updated with them
<pleia2> specifically needs 'Ubuntu Server 14.04.1 LTS (amd64 20140724) - Partner Image'
<mhall119> pleia2: I'd say jcastro
<mhall119> but then again, he's the guy I bug for anything cloud related
 * pleia2 nods
<mhall119> a.rosales would be another
<pleia2> tsk, jcastro not online and arosales set away
<pleia2> thanks, I'll try to catch them :)
<bkerensa> Aww Jason Warner left Canonical :(
<mhall119> bkerensa: yeah, but Will Cooke came back to fill his role
<popey> \o/
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> aloha
<popey> dholbach: need to move our meeting because I need to relocate shortly
<dholbach> popey, ok, WFM... where do you want to move it to?
<popey> already moved
<dholbach> popey, ok, I'll have lunch a bit earlier then, no worries
<popey> move it to any time later, its no bother, not critical
<popey> ☻
 * popey relocates, back in ~30 or so
<popey> dholbach: want me to move that meeting or do you want to it now (in 5 mins)?
<dholbach> popey, should be fine to do it now
<popey> ok
<dholbach> popey, about the xda:devcon talk summary!
<popey> will mail you after lunch
<dholbach> thanks
<dholbach> popey, about the xda:devcon talk summary! :)
<popey> oof
<dholbach> popey, brilliant - thanks
<popey> that okay?
<dholbach> it is :)
<dpm> I keep getting notifications from the new phone notifications daemon
<popey> welcome to my world
<dpm> for the same e-mails I received months ago
<dpm> either that or dholbach keeps sending me the same message over and over
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dholbach> dpm, what?
<dpm> any channel ops here? we might need to ban someone
<dholbach> finally :)
<dholbach> I thought ASCII art would get me kicked out of here
<dholbach> I guess I didn't try hard enough :)
 * Pici lurks
<popey> dpm: dholbach https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1352604
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1352602
<popey> https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/indicator-messages/+bug/1352599
<popey> feel free to confirm and lobby ☻
<popey> filed those last night after getting pissed off at the notification bing telling me about 6 month old mail ☻
 * dpm joins the mute all the notifications lobby
 * dpm hugs dholbach
 * dholbach hugs dpm back :)
<popey> heh
 * czajkowski passes the jaffa cakes around 
<belkinsa> Yum!
<popey> \o/
<dpm> popey, when testing file manager I've noticed this: could you confirm https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/ubuntu-system-settings/+bug/1352941 ?
 * popey looks
<dpm> argh
<dpm> I can no longer reproduce
<dpm> I think notifications brought back the screen lock to life
<popey> yeah, works here
<dholbach> have a great rest of your day everyone - see you tomorrow!
<cjohnston> ~/13
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<czajkowski> morning all
<dpm> morning czajkowski
<czajkowski> dpm: ello hows things?
<dpm> czajkowski, sorry, I got distracted - things are good but busy. How about yourself? I saw about your job hunting on G+, sorry to hear about that, but how's it going?
<czajkowski> dpm: not bad thanks not looked too much yet,
<dholbach> all rightie, got to run - a BBQ is waiting! :)
<pleia2> mhall119: still aiming for Thursday for Ubucon? (I need to book my trip soon)
<pleia2> need to see if I should come in Wednesday night or Thursday night
<bkerensa> jono: here is the package manager for mac osx I was talking about http://brew.sh/
<bkerensa> works identical to apt
<bkerensa> :)
<jono> bkerensa, cool
<mhall119> pleia2: that's still the plan, yeah, bryan is supposed to be mailing the florida team what sessions he currently has for it and we'll try and fill in the rest
<pleia2> mhall119: ok thanks, planning accordingly
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<dholbach> dpm, hola muchacho!
<jcastro_> marcoceppi,
<jcastro_> 28
<jcastro_> Nest Leafs
<jcastro_> 3 more than June
<jcastro_> bring it.
<marcoceppi> jcastro_: I don't believe it
<marcoceppi> 27… same as june
<jcastro_> I won one?
<dholbach> dinner time!
<dholbach> see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-08
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> morning
<dholbach> hola dpm, hola ara!
<ara> hola dholbach, dpm!
<ara> hoy hablamos en castellano aquí?
<dpm> ara, parece que sí, dholbach empezó ;)
<dholbach> qué?
<jonobacon> dpm, hey
<jonobacon> dpm, sorry we missed each other the other day
<jonobacon> you free for a HO now?
<mhall119> jonobacon: got a new nick?
<jonobacon> mhall119, nope, my other one is taken for some reason
 * jonobacon fixes that
<jono> :-)
<mhall119> Jonathan Owen finally got it?
<jono> lol
<jono> i have the identity
<dpm> hey jono
<jono> hey dpm
<jono> are you around for the rest of your day?
<dpm> jono, I'm not sure I can today, I need to pick up my girlfriend from the airport after work
<jono> dpm, no worries, lets catch up next week
<dpm> jono, sounds good
<mhall119> pleia2: jose: Bryan Smith is looking for UbuCon session submissions
<mhall119> just forwarded you both an email from him
<pleia2> mhall119: so it looks like balloons will be doing the contribute talk instead?
<pleia2> that's fine, I'll still attend :)
<mhall119> pleia2: he proposed it, I'm sure he'd be happy to have others talking about it though
<mhall119> we also threw around the idea of having a panel discussion at the end with all of us on the panel, but we'd need to find a moderator
<pleia2> what topic?
<mhall119> anything Ubuntu/Community related was my thought
 * pleia2 nods
<pleia2> booked my trip yesterday, going to visit some family in Orlando after the conference too <3
<mhall119> didn't know you have family here
 * mhall119 shouldn't be surprised though, *everybody* had family in Florida
<balloons> lol
<popey> ooh, that reminds me
<popey> I want to take the kids to florida
<mhall119> lol
<mhall119> popey: no better time than FOSSETCON :)
<popey> do the disney thing before they're all teenagey and hate me
<popey> haha
<mhall119> kids *love* open source conventions
<mhall119> related to dad's work
<popey> Sophie went to a LUG meeting ebfore she was born!
<mhall119> within sight of the happiest place on earth
<popey> need to save up the pennies first! That's an expensive trip for 4 of us over the atlantic
<mhall119> yeah, it's much more convenient when it's a 30 minute drive
<popey> i've been twice, stayed in villas both times, was very nice
<popey> would love to go back
 * popey starts a spreadsheet to track the costs of this lunacy
<mhall119> there's a number of homes you can rent by the week around there
<mhall119> not sure what the driving situation would be though
<popey> I'd hire a car
<popey> my very first time driving on the _wrong_ side of the road was in florida at 9pm in pouring fat rain
<popey> that was "fun"
<popey> flights alone are ~3500GBP ~ 5800USD
<czajkowski> popey: aye for 4 ppl it's crazy keep an eye on VA as they have big sales and all inclusive holidays for disney
<czajkowski> popey: so Va at xmas or January do brilliant sales
<popey> czajkowski: good tip!
<czajkowski> yeah all the package holidays and airlines do great sales arund then
<czajkowski> cruised I wanted to go on was 899 then and post sales over 1800 :/
<czajkowski> *cruise
<mhall119> popey: to be fair, driving in Orlando is always crazy, stupid and dangerous :)
<czajkowski> not as bad as driving in Paris or Rome
<czajkowski> bonkers there
<czajkowski> :)
<mhall119> yes, but over there they don't drive the same size vehicles :)
<popey> I quite enjoyed driving over there tbh.
<popey> People drive much slower and less agressively than over here.
<popey> in general
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - have a great weekend everyone!
<jose> laters, dholbach!
<belkinsa> See ya!
<jose> mhall119: as I said, I am not sure I will be there that day. I could submit something to be the last session, but I cannot assure you I'll get there on time
<mhall119> jose: ah right, why do I keep forgetting that?
 * mhall119 is obviously just too eager to see jose again
<czajkowski> hmmm starteed to look at last min holidays this could be dangerous
<mhall119> czajkowski: as long as they're to central Florida
<czajkowski> hmm I can get a last min hol to florida in fact
<czajkowski> hmm
<czajkowski> but not till mid september
<czajkowski> :(
<mhall119> czajkowski: that's coincidentally FOSSETCON time :)
<czajkowski> If I'm not working by september I may go crazy
<balloons> mhall119, pleia2 so do we know who all will be on the panel? etc? I did just reg the talk for contributing, but pleia2 I would be happy to co-host it with you
<mhall119> balloons: we haven't fleshed out plans for the panel yet, it's just a proposal
<pleia2> balloons: I was thinking of doing something similar to my 5 ways to get involved talk, covering Ubuntu News, Documentation, Support, Testing/QA and Advocacy - maybe you could take Testing/QA and do something about phones stuff too? And whatever else you focus on these days :)
<balloons> pleia2, I'll add you as a cohost to the topic. We can share notes and split things up
<pleia2> balloons: that would be great :)
<pleia2> for now, I have a blog post wrap-up that links to all my "notes" (related blog posts, slides) http://princessleia.com/journal/?p=9235
<pleia2> my goal is to give people concrete things to work on rather than a generic "you should contribute to ubuntu, it's fun!"
 * pleia2 seeks lunch
<balloons> yes.. pleia2 for my end, I wanted to talk about barriers to contributing, proper mindset, and rewards of doing so
<balloons> so I think we've got it covered heh
<pleia2> balloons: perfect :)
<bkerensa> pleia2: Need a whatcanidoforubuntu.org
<bkerensa> Just fork http://whatcanidoformozilla.org
<bkerensa> :)
<chilicuil> great idea bkerensa
<bkerensa> should be simple to change background throw up the Ubuntu branding and drop in some new links and areas
<bkerensa> boom
#ubuntu-community-team 2014-08-09
<mhall119> pleia2: no joke, my wife posted the exact same picture and comment to Facebook a month ago
<mhall119> about cat folders
<pleia2> great minds!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-03
<dholbach> good morning
<dpm> good morning all
<dholbach> hey dpm
<dpm> morgen dholbach!
<dholbach> hey dpm - did you have a good long weekend?
<dpm> very good indeed :)
<dholbach> :)
<popey> yo
<popey> :)
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
<jcastro> mhall119: hey so with a new phone this frees up my nexus5, what's the tldr on touch on the N5?
<mhall119> jcastro: there's an active(-ish?) community port that mostly works
<mhall119> jcastro: nhaines can give you the details, he uses it on his
<jcastro> awesome, thanks
<balloons> jcastro, I think gps might be the only thinking still a bit wonky
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-04
<dholbach> good morning
 * popey goes afk for a bit
<dholbach> popey, https://imgur.com/a/trHfS - nice! :)
<popey> :)
<dholbach> do you know if the clock could get markers for the hours or something?
<dholbach> or was that already discussed in a bug report?
<popey> I think it has been raised in the past.
<popey> you can also just tap it to switch to digital
<popey> i think the design guys like the minimal look
<dholbach> I had no idea I could tap-to-digital
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow :)
<dpm> have a nice evening dholbach!
<dpm> balloons, shall we?
<balloons> dpm, indeed.
<dholbach> you too :)
<dholbach> see you!
<pleia2> for whoever is doing phone things these days:
<pleia2> 09:34:48 < mimecar> good evening, I would like register a channel related with ubuntu-phone
<pleia2> 09:35:19 < mimecar> should I use ##ubuntu-phone-es because is not an official channel?
<pleia2> I said it's fine to create #ubuntu-phone-es, following instructions at https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/CreatingChannels so IRC Council has access
<pleia2> also asked them to make sure the english-speaking community knows about it
<pleia2> it is oh so nice to see the phone community continuing to grow :)
<czajkowski> popey: ^^
<popey> ya
<balloons> oO.. I may idle in there
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-05
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning :)
 * dholbach relocates to the office, brb
<czajkowski> aloha
<MooDoo> howdy czajkowski
<popey> hey czajkowski
<czajkowski> hows folks
<popey> Tickety boo :)
<popey> Going out this evening, 15th wedding anniversary today :)
<czajkowski> awwww congrats
<popey> \o/
<nigelb> Hello czajkowski, popey
<nigelb> popey: Happy Anniversary!
<popey> thanks :)
<MooDoo> congrats :D
<dholbach> popey, congratulations!!!
<balloons> oO, good stuff popey
<popey> -> lunch
<balloons> I swear, I've no idea how this got there: https://uappexplorer.com/apps?q=popey
<dholbach> balloons, no problem - I'll talk to IS, they'll get your credentials revoked
<balloons> brillant, ty
<balloons> :p
<popey> hah
<popey> The only downside I see with this is that the guy who runs blamepopey.com redirects it to something unsavoury :)
<balloons> yea, then I'd be forced to update it again to something even more fun
<popey> :)
<jose> dholbach, dpm, mhall119, popey: any of you gonna use ubuntuonair what's left of this week?
<popey> I am not
<popey> nothing planned anyway. You gonna make some changes?
<dpm> jose, nothing planned for me other than yesterday's Q&A
<dpm> UbuConLA+? :-)
<jose> yep! I'm intending to change the password so the AV team has full control and can use it during the two ubuconla event days, if you don't mind of course
<jose> then we can change it back to what we have
<dpm> jcastro uses ubuntuonair too ^
<jose> s/uses/breaks/
<jcastro> I won't be using it this week
<jose> great then
<jcastro> dibs on summit when you're done though. :D
<jose> password should be set back to original on Monday
<jose> lol, mineminemine
<dholbach> jose, no, nothing from me
<jose> whee
<dholbach> mhall119, dpm: I have a quick question for you - when auto-importing lp:snapcraft docs, there's currently just intro.md and your-first-snap.md - in developer.u.c that'd be /snappy/snapcraft/intro/ and snappy/snapcraft/your-first-snap/
<dholbach> so far so good
<dholbach> I think /snappy/snapcraft/intro/ should actually be /snappy/snapcraft/
<dholbach> for that to work automatically across various branches, I'm thinking of adding another (optional) field to the ExternalDocsBranch model, so you can specify an overview_doc
<dholbach> what do you think?
<mhall119> dholbach: or index_doc in keeping with general web conventions
<dholbach> sure, that works for me
<dholbach> ok, I'll go ahead with that then
<dholbach> dpm, ^ is the above fine with you - if yes I'll go ahead with the manual import now
<dpm> dholbach, mhall119, +1
<dholbach> <3
<dholbach> all right my friends - see you all tomorrow!
<popey> o/
<dholbach> :)
<popey> o/ going out for beer and falling over
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-06
<dholbach> good morning
<MooDoo> morning
<balloons> hola
<popey> yo
<dholbach> all right my friends - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
#ubuntu-community-team 2015-08-07
<dholbach> good morning
<popey> yo
<MooDoo> morning
<dholbach> hola dpm
<dpm> hello hello
<dholbach> dpm, danke
<dpm> np ;)
<dpm> popey, dholbach, I'm looking at moving my website/blog to another VPS, and from Wordpress to Ghost, but keeping the same feed for the Planet. Would you happen to know if I need to follow any steps to avoid spamming the Planet with old posts?
<dholbach> dpm, no, no idea
<popey> just check the dates on posts when they get imported into ghost
<popey> there are tools for doing that import aren't there?
<popey> can't imagine they'd screw the posting date up
<dholbach> I could imagine that planet will for sure try to reimport them (new URL for articles, etc.)
<dpm> I've done the import, the dates are fine
<dpm> the URLs shouldn't change either
<dholbach> ok, in that case it might actually work :)
<dpm> I've had the experience with editing old posts and them being re-posted on Planet, and I'm a bit wary on touching anything that's got to do with feeds
<jcastro> hey dpm
<jcastro> I just CCed you on a long email thread without context
<jcastro> so I am going to fill you in.
<jcastro> Ok so this exists: https://launchpad.net/~mamarley/+archive/ubuntu/nvidia
<jcastro> and I reached out to the guy about maybe forming a more formal "nvidia driver PPA"
<jcastro> and like, applying for funds to send him some hardware
<jcastro> and then coordinating with the desktop team to give people an option to run a semi-officially blessed way to get newer drivers for gamers in ubuntu
<dholbach> jcastro, is he in touch with tseliot?
<jcastro> tseliot is +1 pending we ensure it won't break distro things
<popey> yeah, this guy seems like the new tseliot
<jcastro> but I would like to set up a meeting early next week to coordinate around teams
<jcastro> will is basically like "you guys figure it out, do the work, then lmk what to put in distro"
<jcastro> I'd like a little help from the community team wrt. socializing it, etc.
<dpm> jcastro, ok! willcooke mentioned it to me a couple of days ago
<dpm> jcastro, have you put any thoughts on having a place for the team to discuss? ML, discourse, etc?
<jcastro> I was thinking hangout, then ubuntu-desktop ml
<dpm> right, I meant in the future, not for the first contact (HO wfm). So you're thinking announcements and discussions once it's all set up should go to ubuntu-desktop@?
<jcastro> sure
<popey> desktop is a quiet list fwiw
<dpm> popey, in the context of "it'd be nice to liven it up a bit", you mean?
<popey> in the context of "if you want an audience, it aint there"
<popey> but links to mailing list posts can be shared of course
<jcastro> well, for the developer stuff having it on the list is fine
<jcastro> it'll be up to us to submit to reddit, twitter, etc right?
<jcastro> technically it'd be a nearly invisible feature in the driver capplet thing
<jcastro> mhall119: OMG that dog!
<mhall119> jcastro: she's adorable isn't she?
<jcastro> what's the mix? those are definately hound ears
<mhall119> jcastro: not sure, but we think redbone coonhound
<jcastro> we almost got another beagle last weekend
<mhall119> that is the constant struggle once you become a happy dog owner
<dholbach> all rightie!
<dholbach> have a great weekend everyone!
<dholbach> see you on monday!
<czajkowski> mhall119: your wife may be a bit happy if she sees FB
<czajkowski> mhall119: also lovely new dog!
<mhall119> czajkowski: she's out atm, but I'm sure she'll check it soon
<czajkowski> mhall119: oh she's clearly seen the news :)
<czajkowski> mhall119: I'm in Floriday for 15 days next year :D
<czajkowski> Honeymoon has been booked :D
<mhall119> \o/
<mhall119> https://www.reddit.com/r/Ubuntu/comments/3g617q/ubucon_la_is_this_weekend_and_its_all/ could use some upvote love
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-08
<dholbach> hey hey
<svij> hey dholbach
<dholbach> hey svij
<davidcalle|afk> tsimonq2: thanks for the typos bug reports <3
 * popey pops to the shop to buy some capacitors to solder into his broken GbE switch
<czajkowski> aloha
 * mhall119 wishes we had a shop that sold capacitors and other electronics bits and bobs
<popey> You dont have a frys like place?
<czajkowski> popey: what ever were you speaking at the weekend ?
<popey> hm?
<czajkowski> popey: were you not podcasting this weekend ?
<czajkowski> http://redmonk.com/rstephens/2016/07/20/stack-overflow-survey-results/  nice to see Ubuntu on there
<popey> yeah, fosstalk live was last weekend
<popey> http://redmonk.com/rstephens/files/2016/07/stackoverflow_operatingsystem.png is telling
<czajkowski> popey: aye, but with a lot of these surveys people are encouraged to fill them in, customers/clients/employees to help fill the data
<czajkowski> never heard of fosstalk
<czajkowski> looked good
<czajkowski> was bored and doing stuff at home while Jon was at EMF camp had I knowd I'd have popped along
<popey> it was fun. quite a small event, only 30 or so people
<popey> but the room was full at that number
<czajkowski> nice
<dholbach> all right, I need to run for dinner - see you tomorrow! :-)
<tsimonq2> davidcalle|afk: no problem ;)
<jose> mhall119: hey, wanna do a final sync tomorrow?
<tsimonq2> jose: how's the conference? :D
<jose> tsimonq2: everything went pretty well, thanks for asking! :)
<jose> expect an AAR
<tsimonq2> AAR?
<mhall119> jose: can do, depending on time and schedules
<jose> mhall119: same time as always?
<mhall119> jose: I might have another call at that time (working on rescheduling it now)
<mhall119> but if now, same time works
<jose> awesome, thanks! :)
<mhall119> s/now/not/
<czajkowski> Aloha
<philipballew> hey czajkowski
<philipballew> when you say that it makes me want to go to Honolulu or something...
<svij> hey philipballew and czajkowski
 * philipballew tackles svij 
<czajkowski> philipballew: ah me too :)
<knome> too hot.
 * knome stays in the nordic countries
<svij> phillipballew tackles me and then gets a connection reset… coincidence? I think not!
 * wxl was just wearing his kauai shirt yesterday
<philipballew> czajkowski, its only a 5 hour flight from me, but they will have a much higher markup on flight to to HNL than other places...
<philipballew> svij, Starbucks WiFi is somewhat fast, but not very reliable to have a constant connection....
<philipballew> if you come to San Diego, we also have the beach and surfing fun :)
 * philipballew will also take people on a tour that includes Tacos
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-09
<dholbach> Mister_Q, is everything resolved with legal?
<Mister_Q> dholbach, almost everything yes. the missing parts will get solved after our meeting later today
<dholbach> ok cool
<Kilos> hi dholbach svij Mister_Q and others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<svij> hi Kilos
<Mister_Q> hi Kilos
<mhall119> popey: dholbach: did somebody take the Q&A off our calendar?
<dholbach> mhall119, not sure
<mhall119> who's on today?
<popey> I did
<popey> we spoke about it yesterday, to postpone for this week
<dholbach> yeah, I agreed with that plan :)
<jose> mhall119: will be a tad late, wrapping up some stuff
<mhall119> jose: no worries, join when you can
<dholbach> all right - I call it a day - see you all tomorrow!
 * popey hugs dholbach 
 * dholbach hugs popey back
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-10
<Kilos> morning dholbach svij ahoneybun and all others
<dholbach> hi Kilos
<ahoneybun> hey Kilos
<ahoneybun> and dholbach
<dholbach> brb
<dholbach> all rightie - I call it a day - see you in two weeks! :-)
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-12
<Kilos> o/
<MooDoo> hello all
<Kilos> yoohooo MooDoo
<MooDoo> :)
<Na3iL> o/
<Kilos> o/
<Na3iL> Kilos, how are you :D
<Kilos> ok ty Na3iL and you?
<Na3iL> fine as well, ty
<ahoneybun> heyo
<wxl> can someone remind me of the process a non-ubuntu member needs to go through to get access to edit the wiki?
<svij> wxl: I think there's a group called ubuntu-wiki-editors (or sth similar)
<wxl> svij: isn't that just for help.ubuntu.com/community?>
<wxl> nevermind
<wxl> got it
<wxl> thx
<svij> was it correct?
<wxl> yes
<svij> a good to know
<ahoneybun> mhall119:  ping
<mhall119> ahoneybun: pong
<ahoneybun> know anyone in #ubuntu-installer?
<mhall119> nope, but if you're talking about ubiquity then someone in #ubuntu-desktop might be able to help
<ahoneybun> well our Kubuntu slideshow is broken
<ahoneybun> I got the slideshow test script to work now just working on the ubiquity package now
<ahoneybun> trying to
<ahoneybun> I grabbed the source and running debuild with errors
<ahoneybun> we need to fix this with something before the FF
<mhall119> ahoneybun: yeah, try #ubuntu-desktop, though you might have better luck on Monday morning
<ahoneybun> darn
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-13
<Kilos> hi everyone, can someone help with this message at spreadubuntu please
<Kilos> Sorry, that is not a valid OpenID. Please ensure you have spelled your ID correctly.
<pleia2> it's been like that for almost 2 years, I've tried contacting the owner of the project, as well as the mailing list for the team
<pleia2> https://bugs.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/+bug/1414359
<pleia2> https://lists.launchpad.net/spreadubuntu/msg00307.html
<pleia2> no response
<Kilos> i know he is very busy pleia2 , he even gave me rights to approve new members because he doesnt have the time
<Kilos> i have forgotten his name even'
<pleia2> Ruben Romero
<Kilos> yes that him ty , ill mail him, but last time took 2 weeks
<pleia2> better luck than I :)
<pleia2> he never replied
<Kilos> haha i battled to be accepted so mailed him
<Kilos> ill let you know when i get a reply
<pleia2> according to https://launchpad.net/spreadubuntu I'm the 2nd most active person on the project, since he wasn't replying to me I just gave up
<pleia2> it was a great site and I used it when it worked, but I figured if he's gone, it's time for it to die
<Kilos> he is still alive last i heard but very very busy
<Kilos> lets see if we get a reply
<pleia2> thanks, mind Cc:ing me on it?
<Kilos> will do, let me see if i havent lost your email addy
<pleia2> lyz@ubuntu.com
<Kilos> yes i have that still thank heavens
<Kilos> you should get that any minute now pleia2
<pleia2> thanks
<Kilos> the za team also has contributed there
 * pleia2 nods
<ahoneybun> that is such a good project
<Kilos> yeah, hopefully ruben gets time to sort the prob
<ahoneybun> mhall119: ping
<ahoneybun> nvm
#ubuntu-community-team 2016-08-14
<Kilos> afternoon everyone, is there anyone here from india
<Kilos> ejat?
<ejat> Kilos: ?
<Kilos> hi there can i pm you?
<Kilos> or we can chat here as well ejat
<Kilos> you are from india right?
#ubuntu-community-team 2017-08-08
<Mister_Q> Morning guys
<Mister_Q> popey, wanna do the follow up hangout this week?
<mhall119> czajkowski: wow, evman.io is fantastic!
<czajkowski> yes
<czajkowski> :D
<czajkowski> makes my life very simple
<czajkowski> https://devrel.net/tools/evman-event-management-tool-devrel-teams
<mhall119> ugh, why does it have to be ruby
<czajkowski> lol
<czajkowski> thats what Laurent said
<czajkowski> but he's been submitting back features and has his own version running
<ahoneybun> does anyone know when the list for CC voting will be out?
<mhall119> ahoneybun: it's usually pretty soon after mark short-lists candidates
<ahoneybun> mhall119: I have a slight feeling I will be short-listed
<ahoneybun> popey: so my prof at my Microsoft Server class does not use Ubuntu because of the Amazon spyware
<ahoneybun> just wanted to share that
<popey> What do they use ahoneybun ?
<ahoneybun> well for server he uses CentOS but he has Windows on Desktop
<ahoneybun> but has the WSL I think
<popey> and he is worried about spyware?
<ahoneybun> I told him the flavors don't have the amazon stuff
<popey> Neither does Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> he says it's against the GPL
<popey> what is?
<ahoneybun> it's on the ISO so it is shipped
<ahoneybun> shipping spyware
<popey> well, it's okay to be wrong
<ahoneybun> the Unity spyware is still shipped I think tbh
<ahoneybun> popey: where can I get the package list?
<ahoneybun> cdimage does not have the desktop image just server
<popey> the online search feature that you fondly call spyware, was disabled in 16.04
<popey> so perhaps they're using an older release
<popey> but from 16.04 onwards there is no online search. It can be re-enabled.
<popey> There _is_ an Amazon icon in the launcher by default, but that is literally a shortcut to their website with a tag in the url, nothing more.
<popey> you could boot a vm of a clean install to show what's installed.
<popey> but i know for sure that it was removed in 16.04 because I was one of the people lobbying for it. So I remember it quite vividly.
<ahoneybun> disabled =/ not installed
<hggdh> ahoneybun: you have control over it; it is *not* enabled by default.
<popey> ahoneybun: to be clear, what is your definition of "spyware"?
<hggdh> and it is a long way from being spyware
<hggdh> or, better, what is the prof's definition of spyware?
<popey> To be 100% clear. The online search feature in the dash is _off_ by default in 16.04 and beyond.
<pleia2> by the haters definition of spyware, most of the internet is spyware (search engines, social media, etc)
<hggdh> ^ indeed
<popey> The online search which searched stores for relevant things is _not_ installed in 16.04 and beyond
<pleia2> based on observation, these are people who already dislike Ubuntu for whatever reason and are just looking for an excuse
<popey> so ahoneybun it's both disabled (no traffic leaving your machine when you search in the dash) and it's not installed (no information transmitted to amazon or whoever) by default.
<pleia2> (including our free software luminaries, who have long hated Canonical and the commercialization of Linux)
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/czMSP this is the default in 16.04
<popey> http://imgur.com/a/7v7oB this is what happens if you flip the online search on in 16.04
<popey> It doesn't search amazon (or the other stores - it wasn't only amazon, contrary to popular opinion) even if you turn it on
<popey> ahoneybun: It's certainly an interesting discussion to have. There's a lot of misinformation out there.
<popey> Unfortunately much of it is well ingraned, so once someone has that perspective, shifting it is hard.
<hggdh> cognitive bias is expected. Once one accepts something as a tautological truth, changing opinions is difficult
<hggdh> but it always irks me when a so-called professor does not keep updated with the developments
<popey> I'm sure if I was a professor I couldn't be expected to keep up with everything :)
<hggdh> no, not with everything, it is rather difficult, if not impossible. But if I, as a professor, state something, I should at least try to  make sure it is up-to-date
<hggdh> and not based on old hearsay
<czajkowski> if a prof is calling that spyware, I'd question his ability to be a prof tbh, clearly doesnt know what he's talking about
<czajkowski> well at least if you're going to say something make sure your facts were correct
<hggdh> when I was teaching, I would say "I do not know" if I did not know something; in some cases, this might end as a project, to find more
<hggdh> (involving the class)
<ahoneybun> czajkowski: reading stallman
<ahoneybun> but I don't question his ability
<czajkowski> ahoneybun: who is ?
<ahoneybun> my prof
<ahoneybun> tbf Stallman is on the very end of extream
<ahoneybun> *extreme
<hggdh> RMS is a true visionary. Pretty much as all true visionaries, his position is at one extreme
<ahoneybun> spyware I think would be anything that sends data out to a 3rd party
<ahoneybun> but that makes any Google product/service as one
<hggdh> visionaries are important (but not always correct)
<hggdh> spyware should be anything that collects data without (1) clearly informing it is doing so; (2) clearly informing what it will be used for; (3) not offering you a way to decline
<ahoneybun> tho I'm sure all Canoncial employees are done hearing about the spyware thing lol
<hggdh> yes, it will be going on for a long time. But then this is true on pretty much anything Canonical does, since there is this bad blood
<ahoneybun> czajkowski: tbf he teaches Microsoft Server anyway
<hggdh> and, by extension, with Ubuntu
<ahoneybun> but does use CentOS and such
<hggdh> which is owned by RH...
<ahoneybun> and?
<hggdh> I am always surprised that people see CentOS (or Fedora) as something independent from RH, and see Ubuntu and see Ubuntu as "what Canonical wants"
<ahoneybun> I did not say that
<hggdh> I know.
<ahoneybun> CentOS for him is much better then Ubuntu Server
<ahoneybun> as Companies use RH and SUSE more
<hggdh> and Oracle Linux, pretty much forced on anyone that deploys Oracle on Linux
<hggdh> (which, BTW, still carries (c) from RH)
<ahoneybun> yea we talked about that
<inetpro> talking about the search stuff being disabled, why would I get the following on a minimal 16.04 server installation?
<inetpro> Aug  8 20:53:57 localhost.localdomain /usr/lib/snapd/snapd[8060]: retry.go:61: DEBUG: The retry loop for https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/snaps/metadata finished after 4 retries, elapsed time=40.001806181s, status: Post https://search.apps.ubuntu.com/api/v1/snaps/metadata: net/http: request canceled while waiting for connection (Client.Timeout exceeded while awaiting headers)
<hggdh> (which, BTW, still carries (c) from RH)/join #ubuntu-communitycouncil
<hggdh> sigh
<inetpro> obvously on a private network with no direct connectivity, hence why it is failing
<popey> inetpro: snapd looking for updates
<inetpro> and if I don't use snapd?
<popey> inetpro: one for http://forum.snapcraft.io/ perhaps?
<mhall119> it'll still look
<mhall119> same as update-manager
<popey> you can uninstall snapd if you dont use it
<inetpro> is there a good reason to have snapd installed by default?
<popey> yes, so people can install snaps :)
<inetpro> ok, let me rephrase... could there be a good reason to have snapd installed on a typical web server
<popey> sure, if the owner wanted to install snaps of applications on it :D
<popey> nextcloud, postgresql, other databases etc
<popey> which will only work if you open the firewall to the store, currently
 * inetpro clearly needs to explore snapd a little more
<inetpro> ansible xenial-servers -m apt -sKa "name=snapd state=absent purge=yes"
<ahoneybun> popey: OpenHelp would be a good platform for it
<ahoneybun> that https://popey.com/blog/posts/ubuntu-community-hub-proposal.html
<ahoneybun> GNOME docs people are going to be there
<ahoneybun> also I think this can go: https://docs.ubuntu.com/phone/en/
